# My First RP Thread



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 18, 2016)

This is my first created/ran RP thread, so bear with me as I learn to get better at this.

*List of things available/setting of the story.*
-The setting is mostly fantasy with medieval ages type weaponry.
-There is limited technology like early steam-powered stuff for buildings, but mostly nonexistent outside of castles. Early guns also exist, but mostly limited to cannons/seige engines and the first muskets (muskets of no reasonable use over 20 yards away)
-Many kinds of magic are allowed and does require mana/energy to use depending on type of magic. Blood magic and other life-force reliant magic other than necromancy will be considered extremely rare but not unheard of.
-Biological abilities that resemble magic but do not require energy or mana to use are allowed *but must carry some sort of restriction or penalty for use*.  (eg. my character has fire and lightning abilities that are limited exclusively to use in melee combat or direct-contact with an object)

Now for the theme/background history.
Approximately 10,000 years ago humans discovered the first anthropomorphic animals, fearing what they did not understand the first sttempt to communicate ended in violence. And the two cultures remained isolated for the next 6,000 years. When they encountered each other next it was as 2 groups of refugees who each sought to make their own kingdom, upon realizing tbey could work together to accomplish this goal the two groups agreed to an alliance and built the first joint-populated village. Calling it SnowStar due to its mountainous location, snowy climate, and tbe hope it would act as a beacon of hope for the world that the two cultures might get along and learns to work as one. 4,000 years later  SnowStar is now the capital city of the most populous and prosperous nation in the world, Dragonia; a nation which also follows a pacifist philosophy and is viewed by all as neutral ground and a sanctuary for peace. But not all is peaceful in this idyllic paradise as old tensions begin to rise between the Beast kingdom in the west, the human kingdom in the south, and the Elvish kingdom in the east. The nation of Dragonia now finds itself caught in the middle of the conflict between the other three kingdoms. As the impending threat of all-out war begins to make itself known, the citizens of Dragonia find themselves with no real way of defending their cities if attacked by one of the other nations. Seeking to protect its citizens SnowStar sends its guard captain to find suitable subordinate commanders for other cities and regions of Dragonia, opting to travel in order to find the best warriors he can for the positions.

Character template is as follows.

Name:
Race: (if anthro or elven include species or tribe/clan as well)
Gender:
Age:
Extra: (optional: height, weight etc. if desired)
Weapons used: (if any, if not put n/a)
Abilities: (same as for weapons)
Magic known: (same as for weapons, will be opportunities to learn more or new magic)
Skills:
Profession: (not all need have a combat in this thread, food suppliers, merchants, and armorers/weapon makers will be valued as well)
Personality: (behavior, outlook on the world etc.)
Backstory: (is okay to leave blank and reveal over time if desired)

(anyone who wants to copy the character form for their rp's go ahead.)

Here is mine for an example.
Name: Martin Crueger
Race: Anthro, Dragonhound
Gender: male
Age: 19
Extra: 5'9" 154 lbs.
Weapons used: longsword, bow, flechettes, dual daggers, and a pair of wrist mounted blade weapons
Abilities: fire and lightning abilities limited to direct-contact or melee combat
Magic known: None
Skills: expert marksman, decent in swordsmanship, and highly-skilled martial-artist.
Profession: Head-Captain of Dragonian Guard
Personality: sarcastic sense of humor, instinctively a smartass, strong sense of duty when it comes to protecting innocent civilians of Dragonia.
Backstory: other than having trained at a monastery and his reputation for defending innocent people from attack during his various travels, not much is publicly known about this young wolf-hybrid. He might be willing to reveal more to those who prove loyal and useful to tbe Dragonian Guard in the diffucult times ahead.

Let me know what you think of my first rp thread, if you want to join in then do feel free to do so.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 18, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> SnowStar sends its guard captain to find suitable subordinate commanders for other cities and regions of Dragonia, opting to travel in order to find the best warriors he can for the positions.





Abyssalrider said:


> Profession: Head-Captain of Dragonian Guard


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 18, 2016)

One sec, tho ; I got a major update of Jin and I'm sure this will go pretty nicely


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 18, 2016)

Me thinks I'll join, but I'll be as bare bones as a skeleton for it


----------



## Dyrra (Aug 18, 2016)

I like the sound of this, give me time to write myself a character up and I'd love to join ^^


----------



## lyar (Aug 18, 2016)

There's really nothing to lose.

Name: Prisoner
Race: Athro, Salamander
Gender: Male
Age: 22
Extra:
    Height- 7'0"
       Weight- 260 lbs
            Build- Muscular
Weapons: Zweihander
Abilities: Breathing underwater, immune to poisons, immune to disease, rapid self-healing for 3 seconds once a day, pitifully weak fire breathing
     Inabilities- Cursed to never be able to shoot a projectile without it immediately falling downward after being shot.
Magic: Anti-Dragon spells-
      Forced Inhale- Cancels the effects of elements expelled out of a dragon's mouth (Must be close range)
      Shackle- Links the dragon target with the user making the target unable to fly or run away.
Skills: Proficient with simple melee weapons, experienced crafter
Profession: Vengeful Ex-slave, Dragon Hunter, Murderer
Personality: Indifferent. Pays no mind to most things unless he grows emotionally attached or interested through bribery. Hates restrictions.
Backstory: Prisoner as his name entails was born into slavery that he aggressively broke free from. His owners were dragons so he naturally has a slight dislike for any dragons. He wanders in search of a better life and possibly a family, however prison life always finds its way to him as he has been a slave and convict multiple times for varied reasons.


----------



## Mikado222 (Aug 18, 2016)

Hey! Can I join if my english isn't very good? (I need patience TTUTT'')


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 18, 2016)

Mikado222 said:


> Hey! Can I join if my english isn't very good? (I need patience TTUTT'')


I think everyone can


----------



## Julen (Aug 18, 2016)

I'm so desperate that i might even join. (without all my usual stuff duh XD)


----------



## Mikado222 (Aug 18, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> I think everyone can


I'm just little scared


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Aug 18, 2016)

*Name:* Vince

*Race: *Werewolf

*Gender:* Male

*Age:* ..._14?
_
*Weapons used:* Iron sword and shield

*Magic known:* Barrier magicks, weak healing, teleportation (but very limited)

Abilities:  (Max mana bar of Vince is 100)
Shield - Depending on size, maximum mana is 70 for this.
Duration is also a dependent variable. Usual time is 20 minutes. But if taking constant and big damage, it sharply shortens.
_A special passive shield is done by Vince whenever there is a "dark entity" (Demons, strangebeings, ect.) to ward them off.
_
Healing - To self, it's 30 mana, but only heals at least 60% of the damage. To others and AoE, it's 50 mana and heals at least 75% of damage.

Teleportation -   This only uses 20 mana, but has a 10 minute cooldown. Distance is about 30 meters. However, if distance boundaries are broken, 20 minute cooldown with some temporary self-damage.

*Skills*: Amateur swordsmanship and defense

*Profession*: B-rank knight and somewhat a ... bard(Yeah, not a job, but rather a makeshift job)

*Personality:* Attempts to be calm and quiet most of the time, but he is prone to being edgy.

(Lol I don't even know if I can keep up with this RP actively, but... I just wanna RP for fun, heh...)


----------



## Julen (Aug 18, 2016)

Name: Julen Hartsock
Race: Anthro white wolf (MINDBLOW)
Gender: male
Age: 21
Weapons used: axe, machetes and crossbow/bow.
Magic known: little to none. Some fire spells that might not even work (not like a _flamethrower _XD)
Skills: experienced archer and in the use of meele weapons. He can dance like this fucking hero 



Profesion: Ex-soldier. Mercenary
Personality: overall psycopath. The kind of guy that has always a shitty pun ready to go off.
Backstory: joined the army when he was really young. He wasn't always an anthro though. He used to be a human but in a battle he got really badly injured, in this case loosing a leg (this might ring a bell to jin XD). After that the only way to get to walk again was to transform into an anthro. He didn't liked it at first, but now he's ok with it. After that experience he got out of the army and he became a mercenary. Now he roams around, looking for a job.

I hope it's good :3


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Aug 18, 2016)

Julen said:


> Name: Julen Hartsock
> Race: Anthro white wolf (MINDBLOW)
> 
> 
> I hope it's good :3


Can we be a pack XD


----------



## Julen (Aug 18, 2016)

Vince_Werewolf said:


> Can we be a pack XD


If you want :3


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 18, 2016)

Julen said:


> He used to be a human but in a battle he got really badly injured, in this case loosing a leg


DAT REFERENCE THO



Julen said:


> this might ring a bell to jin XD


NO SHIT SHERLOCK XD


----------



## Julen (Aug 18, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> DAT REFERENCE THO
> 
> 
> NO SHIT SHERLOCK XD


Ya like it doncha XD


----------



## lockaboss (Aug 18, 2016)

can i join in


----------



## swooz (Aug 18, 2016)

ME TOO
PLEASE?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 18, 2016)

Now i'm really excited, I didn't expect this many people to join while i was sleeping. For those of you who are curious the reason my character is the guard captain and central to the beginning of the plot, is that this is the world my fursona is actively based in. When the plot starts he'll be in a Sky-Drop tournament (think skydiving from Mario olympics but without parachutes as it is exclusively for those with wings)   And Julen, as magic is the driving force behind societies advancement Diablo 3's demon hunter style hand crossbows (fully automatic two-handed/semi-automatic single handed crossbows with various enchanted bolts) will exist (considered that one just in case you joined up) . Looking forward to seeing who else joins, and what the characters will be when I get home from work (starts in 1 hour and 50 minutes will be back in about 10 hours or so from now)


----------



## modfox (Aug 18, 2016)

Name: fjäkur Refison (pronounced fyarker)
Race: Red Fox, west Húsavik settlement 
Gender: male
Age: 18
Weapons used: refur sverð (sword) , bogi laumast (bow)
Abilities: n,a
Magic known: fire
Skills: skilled archer but lack melee skills
Profession: (not all need have a combat in this thread, food suppliers, merchants, and armorers/weapon makers will be valued as well)
Personality: shy teenage fox with typical red fox colors
Backstory: will reveal over time

hope i make it into join


----------



## swooz (Aug 18, 2016)

Julen said:


> Name: Julen Hartsock
> Race: Anthro white wolf (MINDBLOW)
> Gender: male
> Age: 21
> ...


So you're Deadpool?


----------



## swooz (Aug 18, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Me thinks I'll join, but I'll be as bare bones as a skeleton for it


LAWL


----------



## Julen (Aug 18, 2016)

swooz said:


> So you're Deadpool?


Yeah pretty much XD


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 18, 2016)

lyar said:


> There's really nothing to lose.
> 
> Name: Prisoner
> Race: Athro, Salamander
> ...


Do i detect hints of Argonian and skyrim references? Certainly a creative way to apply the steam-powered technology with magic and the three different kingdoms aside from Dragonia, I approve.


----------



## swooz (Aug 18, 2016)

Name: Faelen
Species: Dog
Gender: Male
Age: N/A
Weapons used: High-Power Resonance Oscillator
Abilities: Vast knowledge of chemical physics, Abnormally fast thought process
Magic known: None
Skills: Intellect, Sense of direction, Always knows where north is.
Profession: Surveyor (Map-Maker)
Personality: Always distant and talking to himself, analyzing everything at computer speed.
Backstory:


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 18, 2016)

I CAME IN LIKE A WRECKING BAAAAALL







NAME - Jin Lust-Sin
RACE - Void-Walker (with soul of an incubus and blood of a vampire ; anthro kangaroo in appearance)
GENDER - Male
AGE - (currently) 21
WEAPON USED :
- Self-made bladed wings, using Amethysts (purple) and Bloodstones (orange/red), enchanted with poison damage and life-force absorption effect (drains the target's HP, stamina and mana on hit : 1% per second) ; can be used at most outside melee range




- A pair of steel shields (literally dual-wielding shields, by the way)






ABILITIES :


> - REQUIP : *LORD OF THE SWORDS* (Physical)
> o  *Lord of Sword Armor* - Creates a full set of armor made of blades around Jin, covering the head, shoulders, wrists, chest, thighs, legs and feet/paws, which increases physical defense by 50% of Jin's original physical defense.
> o  *Blade Black Hole* - Grants Jin the ability to open at max 10 black holes in the vicinity, each of which can shoot out 10 silver blades at a time at wherever he aims.
> o  *Blade Impale* - Instantly pulls up blades from underneath the ground to impale the enemy and catch them off guard.
> ...




MAGIC KNOWN :


> *CELESTIAL GLYPH* - A type of holy magic that mainly focuses on supporting and defending allies, as well as holding enemies back, through the usage of runes and glyphs. Each Celestial Glyph costs 1% maximum mana.
> *GRAND CELESTIAL GLYPH* - Essentially the AOE version of Celestial Glyph, where Jin inscribes two glyphs/runes on the sky and the ground. Each Grand Celestial Glyph costs 5% maximum mana.
> 
> *Celestial Glyph : Genocide *- Jin inscribes a pentagram magic circle at an ally, granting a 50% bonus to their attack in terms of damage, accuracy and speed, both physical and magical, and both melee and long-ranged.
> ...





> *GRAVE SEAL* - A type of dark magic that uses seals and runes inscribed onto the targets for various effects that severely cripples the target, physically and mentally, through irresistible and unavoidable forces. Each Grave Seal costs 1% maximum mana.
> *MASS GRAVE SEAL* - Essentially the AOE version of Grave Seal, where two glyphs/runes appear on the sky and the ground. Their size varies depending on how many enemies are in the field. Each Mass Grave Seal costs 5% maximum mana.
> 
> *Grave Seal : Broken Senses* - Jin inscribes a magic circle onto the target, dramatically disorienting and dulling their sense (reducing all their stats such as damage, defense, accuracy, etc. by half), as well as completely stopping their HP/stamina/mana regeneration.
> ...



SKILLS : Experienced in all types of melee weapons / extremely high HP/stamina/mana-regeneration (15% per second, due to the magic runes on his arms, chest and belly)
PROFESSION(s) : Blacksmith and guardsman
PERSONALITY : Honest, naive, innocent and childlike, enjoys his simple life with his two mothers ; doesn't like it when he's insulted for his appearance, but absolutely hates it when his mothers are insulted/offended instead

BACKSTORY : (reveals throughout the RP)


----------



## swooz (Aug 18, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> I CAME IN LIKE A WRECKING BAAAAALL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is this, fucking yu-gi-oh?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 18, 2016)

swooz said:


> What is this, fucking yu-gi-oh?


I call it my fursona's reference sheet


----------



## swooz (Aug 18, 2016)

How'd you get the crystally texture for that?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 18, 2016)

Notice this detail Jin?

-Biological abilities that resemble magic but do not require energy or mana to use are allowed *but must carry some sort of restriction or penalty for use*
(sadly that would include the bladed wings, although i like how you used the mana requirement with the note on how magic is the primary driving force in society and used it to your advantage by coming up with mana-gathering rune tattoos for Jin) though i do have to say the ward black hole can't have the reactive energy blast (peaceful nation remember, having buildings destroyed by a regional guard commander during a battle wouldn't be viewed kindly)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 18, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> that would include the bladed wings


The wings are just as much as his weapons, not "abilities", but built onto his back



Abyssalrider said:


> the ward black hole can't have the reactive energy blast


It's localized explosion, not that enough to destroy a building, man


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 18, 2016)

I'll allow the reactibe blast then, but still could you add something to make the wings a bit more balanced? Don't want the others to feel so outclassed right off the bat.


----------



## swooz (Aug 18, 2016)

GEEEEET SHWIFTY!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 18, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> I'll allow the reactibe blast then, but still could you add something to make the wings a bit more balanced? Don't want the others to feel so outclassed right off the bat.


Limited to medium, instead of long range ? : x


----------



## swooz (Aug 18, 2016)

No, make yourself have a gun head.







jk


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 18, 2016)

swooz said:


> No, make yourself have a gun head.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely


----------



## swooz (Aug 18, 2016)

swooz said:


> How'd you get the crystally texture for that?


Dood


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 18, 2016)

swooz said:


> Dood


Anthro Keeper Secret Art : Fabulous Glamour of Gemstones

#Fairy_Tail
#Not_sorry_at_all

Just kidding, I use photos of real-life gemstones from google, tint them to several colors of one single tone (red, orange, green, yellow, and so on), then use a tool in Paint Tool SAI to add them in


----------



## swooz (Aug 18, 2016)

Cool, thanks.


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Aug 18, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Now i'm really excited, I didn't expect this many people to join while i was sleeping. For those of you who are curious the reason my character is the guard captain and central to the beginning of the plot, is that this is the world my fursona is actively based in. When the plot starts he'll be in a Sky-Drop tournament (think skydiving from Mario olympics but without parachutes as it is exclusively for those with wings)   And Julen, as magic is the driving force behind societies advancement Diablo 3's demon hunter style hand crossbows (fully automatic two-handed/semi-automatic single handed crossbows with various enchanted bolts) will exist (considered that one just in case you joined up) . Looking forward to seeing who else joins, and what the characters will be when I get home from work (starts in 1 hour and 50 minutes will be back in about 10 hours or so from now)


Hmm... but don't really expect much from me... *scratches head in embarrassment*


----------



## lyar (Aug 18, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Do i detect hints of Argonian and skyrim references? Certainly a creative way to apply the steam-powered technology with magic and the three different kingdoms aside from Dragonia, I approve.


Oh you caught me. Too obvious? He's heavily based off my main character from skyrim who I accidentally named prisoner. Fun-fact I actually could not shoot arrows with the character, every time I did they angled straight to the ground so I could never master archery. Instead of starting a new character I let the glitches and name be part of his character.


----------



## swooz (Aug 18, 2016)

Vince_Werewolf said:


> Hmm... but don't really expect much from me... *scratches head in embarrassment*


Expect the unexpected from me.







Cos' I'm fuckin' James Bond.


----------



## Dyrra (Aug 18, 2016)

swooz said:


> Expect the unexpected from me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dude, just let James go. MI6 are wanting him back to debrief


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 18, 2016)

I'm off work now, so we can resume building the world for a bit, then we can start the plot. Though I had a special spot in the story just for Jin if he joined, since he did i can put it into action. You will all find out what it is in due time.



lyar said:


> Oh you caught me. Too obvious? He's heavily based off my main character from skyrim who I accidentally named prisoner. Fun-fact I actually could not shoot arrows with the character, every time I did they angled straight to the ground so I could never master archery. Instead of starting a new character I let the glitches and name be part of his character.


You have to hold the attack button to fully draw the bow, otherwise it falls straight down lol.


----------



## lyar (Aug 18, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> You have to hold the attack button to fully draw the bow, otherwise it falls straight down lol.


Do you honestly believe I don't know that? Like really its kinda insulting that you said that.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 18, 2016)

Sorry, don't know how often you play skyrim. Maybe a glitch caused by a mod? Either way I' suggest you start off in the "no mans land" north of Dragonia, as it contains evil dragons, demons, criminal headquarters and various other bad or villainous things. Because as its name implies Dragonia also has a dragon population, though they're far friendlier to the various species on the planet than the ones further north. It is worth noting, that the kingdoms don't exclusively hold humans, elves and aninal races. The elven kingdom also has goblins, faeries (think kingdoms of amalur type faeries), many different races of elves (wood elf, high elf, dark elf, night elf, blood elf etc.) human kingdom also has orcs, undead, and dwarves. Animal kingdom will also have khajiit, argonians, worgen, pandaren, and maybe a few others if a situation warrants it (ffxiv's Mi'qote will be also allowed as a Dragonian originated race due to the way it was founded.)  

oh and Julen, you might like what comes out of a planned plot event involving dwarves and goblins.


----------



## Julen (Aug 18, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> oh and Julen, you might like what comes out of a planned plot event involving dwarves and goblins.


Boy why am i getting scared already....


----------



## lyar (Aug 18, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Sorry, don't know how often you play skyrim. Maybe a glitch caused by a mod? Either way I' suggest you start off in the "no mans land" north of Dragonia, as it contains evil dragons, demons, criminal headquarters and various other bad or villainous things. Because as its name implies Dragonia also has a dragon population, though they're far friendlier to the various species on the planet than the ones further north. It is worth noting, that the kingdoms don't exclusively hold humans, elves and aninal races. The elven kingdom also has goblins, faeries (think kingdoms of amalur type faeries), many different races of elves (wood elf, high elf, dark elf, night elf, blood elf etc.) human kingdom also has orcs, undead, and dwarves. Animal kingdom will also have khajiit, argonians, worgen, pandaren, and maybe a few others if a situation warrants it (ffxiv's Mi'qote will be also allowed as a Dragonian originated race due to the way it was founded.)


I advise all participants to begin the rp in the same general area otherwise things will drag as people rp by themselves in separate areas.


----------



## Julen (Aug 18, 2016)

lyar said:


> I advise all participants to begin the rp in the same general area otherwise things will drag as people rp by themselves in separate areas.



 True


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 18, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Though I had a special spot in the story just for Jin if he joined, since he did i can put it into action.


Boy oh boy... wonder what kind of surprise the world will have upon me..


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 18, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Boy oh boy... wonder what kind of surprise the world will have upon me..


You're going to like it, it suits your "one man army" combat style. While we wait for the last couple people to list their characters, i'm going to start my characters Sky-Drop tournamemt because it ties in to how the plot starts.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 18, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> it suits your "one man army" combat style


Exactly what my boyfriend agrees lol


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 18, 2016)

Actually, I have some sort of "stats system" based on Oblivion that I think may work for the RP :


> 1 - [BLOCK] : "If you can't dodge, stand through it like a Boss."
> 
> - [Block] - (20/100) : You can deflect attacks directly from the front without taking any damage.
> - [Block] - (40/100) : You're more adapted with the techniques of shrugging off attacks, now capable of defending strikes from both sides.
> ...



Lemme know what you guys think. If it's OK, I'll update Jin's skills based on this


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 18, 2016)

(I approve Jin, now to start the Sky-Drop)

-Martin and 9 other people step on to a platform, seconds later it begins to rise. Stopping hundreds of yards in the air, as a voice begins annoucing.

"Attention citizens of SnowStar, the Sky-Drop tournament will begin in a few minutes. Please clear the target landing zone, and proceed to the viewing areas."

Martin: "looks like another perfect day for Drop, wonder what the obstacles are this time."

Rival Competitor: "Weather's perfect all right, but who knows what the obstacles are?"

Martin: "Only one way to find out, i'm up first right?"

Rival Competitor #2: "Like that'll make a difference, everyone knows you're the fan favorite to win. Nobody expects the guard captain to lose, especially when he's known for his flight skills."

Martin: "keyword being _flight_, Sky-Drops prohibit use of wings until the landing zone is reached. During that fall i'm no more in control than the rest of you."

Referee: "enough chatter, 30 seconds until first drop"

*soon afterwards the floor beneath Martin collapses, as he angles downwards with his wings tucked against his back*

"I live for this *laughs* WOOHOO"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 18, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (I approve Jin)


(This would be Jin then)

- [BLOCK] : 100/100
- [BLADE] : 90/100
- [AXE] : 80/100
- [BLUDGEON] : 100/100
- [HAND-TO-HAND] : 30/100
- [MARKSMANSHIP] : 100/100
- [STEALTH] : 5/100


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 19, 2016)

(And Martin would be

- [BLOCK] : 100/100
- [BLADE] : 60/100
- [AXE] : 5/100
- [BLUDGEON] : 5/100
- [HAND-TO-HAND] : 100/100
- [MARKSMANSHIP] : 75/100
- [STEALTH] : 50/100

As he frequently uses his wrist blades to parry I equate his hand to hand with his blocking skill since he doesn't carry a shield opting to use his weapons instead. If you exclude parries his block skill would likely be about 20/100)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 19, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (And Martin would be
> 
> - [BLOCK] : 100/100
> - [BLADE] : 60/100
> ...


(I think counter-attack and parry work the same, sooo... 100/100 for you)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 19, 2016)

(actually...)


Abyssalrider said:


> Diablo 3's demon hunter style hand crossbows (fully automatic two-handed/semi-automatic single handed crossbows with various enchanted bolts) will exist


(Jin's Marksmanship with crossbows is 100/100 too lol ; I'm a real asshole when it comes to for assault-rifles lol)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 19, 2016)

(That was intended for Julen as a workaround to the lack of guns, but why not. Though look up a diablo 3 demon hunter combat video to learn why i'm allowing it mostly for Julen.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 19, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (That was intended for Julen as a workaround to the lack of guns, but why not. Though look up a diablo 3 demon hunter combat video to learn why i'm allowing it mostly for Julen.)


(Just looked it up, and I'm seriously loving dat shit now lol)


----------



## Julen (Aug 19, 2016)

:


Abyssalrider said:


> (That was intended for Julen as a workaround to the lack of guns, but why not. Though look up a diablo 3 demon hunter combat video to learn why i'm allowing it mostly for Julen.)


(WHAT? WHAT?!?)


----------



## Julen (Aug 19, 2016)

An anthro snow wolf was wielding a machete and swinging it. Like if he was warming up. "imma kick some ass" he muttered to himself.


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Aug 19, 2016)

(Idk how to come in... give me a bit.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 19, 2016)

Julen said:


> An anthro snow wolf was wielding a machete and swinging it. Like if he was warming up. "imma kick some ass" he muttered to himself.


(Wherever you're at, be sure to stay near the tournament, bruh)


----------



## Julen (Aug 19, 2016)

(Okieh)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 19, 2016)

-as Martin approached the first obstacle he noticed an irregular glimmer on the corner in one of the runes responsible for keeping tbe object in tbe air, as he got closer it exploded and sent the first obstacle crashing down into the others sending debris toward tbe city.

*martin touched a blue gem on his collar-like necklace with his left hand, and as he spoke his voice was carried throughout the city*

"Attention all citizens of SnowStar this is your guard captain speaking. One of the obstacles in the tournament has experienced a runic failure, causing an explosion that sent it crashing into the others. Which has sent debris falling toward the city below. For your own safety please evacuate the district below immediately. This is not a drill, I repeat: evacuate the Park District immediately. This event is hereby postponed until further notice. All combat ready guards and emergency response members report here immediately, anyone else who can fly or fight at long range assist with destroying the debris to minimize casualties and damage to the city"

*extends his right arm, and a flash of light moves towards his hand from the ground below. As he catches it, the others above him can tell it's his rapier-like longsword.*

Martin thinks to himself: "was this a simple mistake by an inexperienced enchanter or an act of sabotage?"

(This is where you and your black holes begin to come into the plot Jin, your unique role starts after the current chaos is dealt with)


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Aug 19, 2016)

"_All combat ready guards[...] report here immediately"_

Gripping his sword and adjusting his armor, he runs in Park District.
Vince looks up at the broken rune and obstacle. He then sees Martin fly by.
"Hey, what happened?!" he shouts through the crowd noise.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 19, 2016)

-as he continues his dive towards the ground, he sees a piece of debris crash into a building smashing the support structure and throwing a child out of the building falling towards the ground

"Shit, that kids dead if I can't catch him"

*throws the sword into the air behind him, as he extends his arms and dives faster to catch the kid*

Yelling to the kid: "don't worry, i'll catch you."

-after catching the young panther, he pulls a green crystal out of his pocket and crushes it forming a spherical barrier around the two. And martin flips over so his back is facing the ground, wrapping his wings around his chest to further protect the child from the rapidly approaching impact with the cobblestone street below


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 19, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> anyone else who can fly or fight at long range assist with destroying the debris to minimize casualties and damage to the city


Jin cracks his knuckles and neck, and clasps his paws together :

- Requip : Lord of Swords !

His body is then wrapped in a silver-white aura, which slowly forms what look like blades on his head, shoulders, wrists, chest, waist, legs and the tip of his tail. His wings are also reinforced with the silver blades, becoming twice as large as a result.
With a flap of his wings, he lifts himself to the air, facing the falling debris, making sure all and every single one of them is within his sight.
He then brings his paw upward :

- Celestial Glyph : *Genocide* !

Jin inscribes a pentagram magic circle onto himself, boosting his physical attack by 50%. Immediately afterwards, he continues :

- Celestial Glyph : *Hopes and Dreams* !

Jin inscribes a hexagram magic circle onto himself once again, this time boosting his resistance against damage of the falling debris by 50%.
He then flicks his paw outward, creating 10 black spheres in the air. He then readies two silver kite shields on his wrists and flies towards the debris, just as soon as the black spheres start firing out barrages of silver blades at the debris as well.

- Here we go !


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 19, 2016)

(Notice a certain similarity in how my character is bracing for impact now and how he met Jin? Btw David is the cities master alchemist, and his parents live outside of the city in a nearby cavern)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 19, 2016)

(Uhuh... can't forget that moment... just don't fall through the roof of an inn and make me fix your broken bones later lol)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 19, 2016)

(Also, Jin's mothers will be in here too : Mina is a Vampire Void-Walker and Tirany is a priestess
Yup, in case you ask : I remove all Jin's "godlike" heritage and whatnot... and he's not "Emperor of Nether-Void" anymore)


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Aug 19, 2016)

Vince sees the spark of Jin's aura nearby, then he dashes to the direction of it.
"So much chaos for just *one *rune," he chuckles silently while running under Jin's wing, pushing out a barrier against a falling debris.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 19, 2016)

(You do know he'd be like 3,000 feet in the air right now?)


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Aug 19, 2016)

(He probably has strong magicks to the point where I see him, then I look up and see his _*HUGE*_ wings.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 19, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (You do know he'd be like 3,000 feet in the air right now?)


(he edited his post already, bruh )


----------



## Julen (Aug 19, 2016)

Julen acts like a normal human being and runs like Forest to the safe points. (#realism)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 19, 2016)

Julen said:


> Julen acts like a normal human being and runs like Forest to the safe points. (#realism)


(Jin right now...)


----------



## Julen (Aug 19, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Jin right now...)


----------



## lyar (Aug 19, 2016)

Prisoner, being the ninth participant of the Sky-drop Tournament, fearlessly jumped off the platform and saw the chaos that was happening below. Instead of destroying the debris he came in contact with him, he grabbed and punched it until it flattened. He smiled at his handy work and got on top of the board like piece of debris while falling mid air. He puts all his weight down on the board to be the first one get to the ground, he passes the yelling stout creature and is at the same level as some dragon thing that has its wings wrapped around itself. Against his better judgement he stretches his hand outward to the dragon.

"Hey grab my hand! You'll die if you fall like that!"


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 19, 2016)

"That's what this barrier is for. If i unfurl my wings the kid i'm covering will certainly die instead"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 19, 2016)

Jin notices Prisoner, Martin and the kid falling to the ground, and readies his paws in what look like a "paw gesture", where his wrists press against each other, but his left paw points upward and slightly clenches, while his right paw points downward diagonally, aiming at the ground :

- Mass Celestial Glyph : *Defy Fated Demise* !

Jin inscribes a hendecagram {11/4} magic circles onto the ground, wrapping all three of them in a protective aura, white and green in color.

_(The aura will automatically heal them by 25% of their max HP, stamina and mana when they receive damage that would otherwise outright kill them ; in this case, even if the barrier breaks and they take fatal falling damage, their HP will only drop to 1% before the aura heals them)_

He then gets back to shattering the debris into dusts before they reach the ground.


----------



## Julen (Aug 19, 2016)

As Julen ran away he tried to dodge as many debris as he could. Until he got to a stop. He looked up and saw a huge piece of debris, way too big to dodge it. He dropped his jaw as he said  "could my day get any better?"


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 19, 2016)

-coincidentally martins now falling sword pierces and disintegrates the debris


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 19, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> -coincidentally martins now falling sword pierces and disintegrates the debris


(I was just about to save him lol)


----------



## Julen (Aug 19, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (I was just about to save him lol)


(XD)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 19, 2016)

(There is still the sword falling blade first to worry about...)


----------



## Julen (Aug 19, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (There is still the sword falling blade first to worry about...)


(boy. Great)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 19, 2016)

Jin sees Martin's sword literally piercing through the debris and coming towards Julen, and flicks his paw outward. A black sphere near him closes, and another one opens near Julen. A silver blade fires out and knocks Martin's sword out of the way before it reaches Julen.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 19, 2016)

*as the sword impacts the ground A few yards away, the red sphere in the hilt glows as it sparks a bolt of electricity into the air creating a thundercloud directly above the ground*

*on the other side of the district martin is touching a red gem in his necklace*

Martin yells: "Blitzfang, now"

-the red gem and the red sphere in the sword begin to glow brighter as another cloud appears under martin. Entering the cloud he exits the one over his sword and hits the ground shattering the double barrier produced by his crystal


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 19, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> *as the sword impacts the ground A few yards away, the red sphere in the hilt glows as it sparks a bolt of electricity into the air creating a thundercloud directly above the ground*
> 
> *on the other side of the district martin is touching a red gem in his necklace*
> 
> ...


(let's just assume I'm still in the air going solo against the debris while whatever is going on down there for now )


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Aug 19, 2016)

"Hey, can I get a lift?" he shouts at Jin.

Vince slams another barrier at a falling debris.


----------



## lyar (Aug 19, 2016)

Prisoner shrugs at the response he got and tries to position himself so that he falls down faster.

"Don't say I didn't try to help!" He hugs the piece of debris onto his chest and begins to fall quickly down head-first toward the ground. He hits the ground with a gigantic crash causing a crater a little bigger than his body. He gets up out of the crater after a little while with only a few scratches and cuts. Prisoner stretches calmly, feeling like there's no real danger. 
"Hmph so much for a competition. This mess was probably the work of some high-horse dragon." He cracks his knuckles.

(Also if you're going by that stats thing: Prisoner would have BLOCK, MARKSMANSHIP and STEALTH at zero and everything else at a hundred. In addition to a giant health pool) 



Vince_Werewolf said:


> *Jin *looks strangely at Vince.


Be careful and don't rp for other people.


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Aug 19, 2016)

(I usually don't RP for other poeple, 1% of the time, and plus, Jin *would *look at me weirdly, right? Right?)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 19, 2016)

lyar said:


> (Also if you're going by that stats thing: Prisoner would have BLOCK, MARKSMANSHIP and STEALTH at zero and everything else at a hundred. In addition to a giant health pool)


(lovely)



Vince_Werewolf said:


> (I usually don't RP for other poeple, 1% of the time, and plus, Jin *would *look at me weirdly, right? Right?)


(I'm legit looking at you weirdly, alright, seeing that you're acting for my character like that)


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Aug 19, 2016)

( Okay, I am *sincerely *sorry for doing that. I'll not act for other people. Sorry, I just attempted to implement a new element.)


----------



## lyar (Aug 19, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (lovely)


(Good old brute strength is all you need)


Vince_Werewolf said:


> ( Okay, I am *sincerely *sorry for doing that. I'll not act for other people. Sorry, I just attempted to implement a new element.)


(In stuff like this you should insert yourself into the situation instead of trying to implement a new one)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 19, 2016)

lyar said:


> (Good old brute strength is all you need)


(Heh, you tell me... although, not quite me in this case)


----------



## Julen (Aug 19, 2016)

lyar said:


> (Good old brute strength is all you need)


(bullshit! You need a fucking M60 but....apparently not here....)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 19, 2016)

Julen said:


> (bullshit! You need a fucking M60 but....apparently not here....)


(Salty Julen : x )


----------



## Julen (Aug 19, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Salty Julen : x )


( I'M TRIGGEREEEEED)


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Aug 19, 2016)

(I could teach Julen a spell which can be like a gun... If I could find my academy spellbook)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 19, 2016)

Julen said:


> ( I'M TRIGGEREEEEED)



(*hides in a corner*)


----------



## Julen (Aug 19, 2016)

(*pulls out an axe and walks closer to you. Swings it over your head* HERE'S JULEN!)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 19, 2016)

Julen said:


> (*pulls out an axe and walks closer to you. Swings it over your head* HERE'S JULEN!)


(AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA *readies a hammer* hi : 3 )


----------



## Julen (Aug 19, 2016)

(*eye twitches and raises axe going for an upper slash*)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 19, 2016)

(You miss the part where fully automatic crossbows that can turn an enemy into a pincushion in under a second are a thing here?)

-as he unfurls his wings Martin rolls over setting the child on the ground and gets back to his feet.

*Martin looks at Julen* "You there, take this child to safety. I must get back to the sky and coordinate the guard."

*pulls his sword out of the ground then flaps his wings and takes off into the sky*


----------



## Julen (Aug 19, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> *Martin looks at Julen* "You there, take this child to safety. I must get back to the sky and coordinate the guard."


(apparently i'm a babysister right now. Great)


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Aug 19, 2016)

Vince sees a group about to get squashed by a big stone, "Watch out!"
He swipes a shield above them, then escorts the group to safety.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 19, 2016)

"Where's a stable platform when i need one?"

*looks down and sees an elven knife user fighting with some guards, alongside several other nearby guards already lying on the ground*

Mutters to himself: "Not today asshole...you picked the wrong city to attack and the wrong guard captain's subordinates to mess with..."

-touches the yellow gem in his necklace and a bow appears in his left hand. As he draws the string an arc of electricity begins flowing between the bow and his hand pulling the string. As he releases the string a bolt of lightning rips through the sky from his bow, burning a hole right through the elfs chest as it strikes him in the back going right through his spine.

*the bow crackes with lingering electricity*
"Did that hurt? Looked like it did..."


----------



## Julen (Aug 19, 2016)

Julen took the child to safety and looked around. Like if he was looking for something or someone.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 19, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> As he releases the string a bolt of lightning rips through the sky from his bow, burning a hole right through the elfs chest as it strikes him in the back going right through his spine.


(Yaaay, guard-captain of a *peaceful* nation...)


----------



## Julen (Aug 19, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Yaaay, guard-captain of a *peaceful* nation...)


(#policebrutality 
LMAO)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 19, 2016)

Julen said:


> (#policebrutality
> LMAO)



(I don't know how I feel about being in a kingdom where police brutality exists :|)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 19, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (I don't know how I feel about being in a kingdom where police brutality exists :|)



(It doesn't...and in case you missed it, the elf had already killed several guards who might i add are all Martins subordinates...naturally he was a little angry about it given it was done during the confusion caused by the crashing debris and it doesn't always kill, he might have added more voltage than usual...)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 19, 2016)

(I MIGHT be in the story soon, if things don't go to hell by that time that is)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 19, 2016)

(The tournament was intended to be an average occurence, followed by Martin heading out to recruit regional commanders for the Guard, and find others to help defend the kingdom. When everyone else decided to join in, i had to change that plan so i went with a couple disasters striking at once Followed by a subsequent investigation into whether it was coincidental occurences or planned sabotage as a diversion for a greater threat. Though the debris falling toward the city was in both initial plot starts, the original had catapaulted debris from siege engines not from a disaster during the tournament)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 19, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Though the debris falling toward the city was in both initial plot starts, the original had catapaulted debris from siege engines not from a disaster during the tournament


(Basically falling stones everywhere...)


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Aug 19, 2016)

(Jiiin! Buff! I've been using my barrier quite a bit!)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 19, 2016)

Vince_Werewolf said:


> "Hey, can I get a lift?" he shouts at Jin.
> 
> Vince slams another barrier at a falling debris.


Jin glances down at Vince. An idea sparks in his mind, and a second later, he swoops down next to him.

- Need a hand, bro ?

He then presses his paw on Vince's shoulder.

- Celestial Glyph : *Hopes and Dreams* !

A hexagram magic circle is described onto Vince's chest, restoring half of his maximum mana and accelerating his mana regeneration 10 times faster.

- That should be enough for you to cover the entire city for about an hour, bro. Now keep that up while I clear these debris...

He then flaps his wings and lifts himself off the ground again. This time, he brings his paws to his two sides. 10 silver blades start to form around each black hole in a circle, in a star-like formation. Then, he flicks his paws outward, sending all 10 bladed stars flying everywhere around him, towards the debris.


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Aug 19, 2016)

Vince lets out a loud howl as he felt the energy of the buff that Jin gave him.

He then proceeds to motion his paws outwards, swelling the barrier to cover the whole city.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 19, 2016)

(Oh, well nevermind about me joining. Jin just cringed me out to be honest)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 19, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (Oh, well nevermind about me joining. Jin just cringed me out to be honest)


(I didn't do anything ? : |


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Aug 20, 2016)

(Because he touched me at my shoulder?)


----------



## Julen (Aug 20, 2016)

Vince_Werewolf said:


> (Because he touched me at my shoulder?)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 20, 2016)

Julen said:


>



(Oh come ooooon, that was only...)


----------



## Julen (Aug 20, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Oh come ooooon, that was only...)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 20, 2016)

Julen said:


>


(Woof woof *points at the music video above*)


----------



## Julen (Aug 20, 2016)

(......)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 20, 2016)

Julen said:


> (......)


(Woof woof)


----------



## Julen (Aug 20, 2016)

(*dances*)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 20, 2016)

(And on that note, the raining debris will be ending soon. And then we'll start the actual plot.)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 20, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (And on that note, the raining debris will be ending soon. And then we'll start the actual plot.)


(But I thought the falling debris was a part of the story and not an arbitrary thing for the sake of arbitrary things)


----------



## Julen (Aug 20, 2016)

(alrighty then)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 20, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (But I thought the falling debris was a part of the story and not an arbitrary thing for the sake of arbitrary things)


(It is...it was intended to serve as a kick-off to get the others involved before the main plot started)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 20, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> the raining debris will be ending soon


(it better be, 'cuz I can only keep my Grand Celestial Glyphs and my Black Holes for so long...)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 20, 2016)

(Martin doesn't have arrows or his numerous flechettes and throwing knives, so when it actually ends depends on the rest of you but just go off the idea that there's only a few pieces left but they happen to be the largest (100-150 foot diameter) and takes a bit more effort to destroy)


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Aug 20, 2016)

(I'd need the debris to be destroyed; they just sit on top of my barrier. And my barrier doesn't destroy them.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 20, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (Martin doesn't have arrows or his numerous flechettes and throwing knives, so when it actually ends depends on the rest of you but just go off the idea that there's only a few pieces left but they happen to be the largest (100-150 foot diameter) and takes a bit more effort to destroy)


(ultra plot armor convenient weapon incoming...)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 21, 2016)

As Jin clears the debris out of the sky, what's left of them come into his sight : massive chunks of stones at a diameter of around 150 meters coming straight down to the city, looking like they could level the entire city and demolish everything within the crash. Jin closes the current black holes and brings his paw upward :

- Requip : Astral Assaulter !

His blade armor dissipates into white mists, along with the silver blades on his wings. Immediately afterwards, a black mist wraps around him, forming what looks like a black leather jacket.
He then looks at Vince and starts repeatedly creating massive Grand Celestial Glyphs that covers the entire city to reinforce Vince's barrier. Once done, he looks back at the falling debris and opens a massive Ward Black Hole (radius of around 200 feet), aiming at them.

- Captain, throw all your fire and lightning into this black hole, quick ! Vince, brace yourself and hold your barrier up ! Everyone else, take cover !


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Aug 21, 2016)

Vince breathes deeply as he stances and motions his paws upward,  strengthening the massive barrier above him.
"Here goes something," he mutters.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 21, 2016)

Muttering to himself:"Haven't tried this before but..."

-draws his bow again this time focusing every bit of enery he can into the draw to create another lightning arrow,but this one is arcingly wildy from all the energy. He then ignites the lightning and releases it straight at the odd loking black hole.


----------



## Julen (Aug 21, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> As Martin releases all fire and lightining at the Ward Black Hole, Jin yells at him :
> 
> - Keep it coming ! Almost there !
> 
> ...









(I'm not sorry)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 21, 2016)

Julen said:


> View attachment 13163
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(son of a... XD )


----------



## Julen (Aug 21, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (This is... a bit too far, man...)


(yeah you're right. Sawry 'bout that)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 21, 2016)

Julen said:


> (yeah you're right. Sawry 'bout that)


(then please delete it T_T )


----------



## Julen (Aug 21, 2016)

(i meant that I was acting like a retard not you XD. Sorry if i didn't get my point across. Deleted it anyways XD)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 21, 2016)

Julen said:


> (i meant that I was acting like a retard not you XD. Sorry if i didn't get my point across. Deleted it anyways XD)


(Oh...
I misunderstood that one indeed... but, even then, it was still kinda a bit too much)


----------



## Julen (Aug 21, 2016)

(yeah i get a bit childish from time to time)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 21, 2016)

Julen said:


> (yeah i get a bit childish from time to time)


(definitely not as childish as me, I assure you... and I'm like that all the time )


----------



## Julen (Aug 21, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (definitely not as childish as me, I assure you... and I'm like that all the time )


(really? Didn't really noticed it tho)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 21, 2016)

Julen said:


> (really? Didn't really noticed it tho)


(if you meet me IRL, you'll see...)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 21, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Muttering to himself:"Haven't tried this before but..."
> 
> -draws his bow again this time focusing every bit of enery he can into the draw to create another lightning arrow,but this one is arcingly wildy from all the energy. He then ignites the lightning and releases it straight at the odd loking black hole.


As Martin releases all fire and lightining at the Ward Black Hole, Jin yells at him :

- Keep it coming ! Almost there !

A bit while later, Martin sees a white cross appearing from within the black hole.

- OK, stop ! Now get outta the way !

Jin then clenches his fist and raises it up.

- METSU... KAMEHAME...

With a quick "punch" straight at the black hole from behind, he yells out loud :

- HADOKEN !!!

A massive and devastating burst of pure energy blasts out of the black hole straight at the debris, emitting a blinding white light that covers the entire city, followed by a deafening explosion, as it fires towards the debris.







The sudden release of an extreme amount pressure in the air results in a gigantic ring of shock-wave that tears through the sky and blows the winds away, leaving a "crater" on the sky. However, with Vince's barrier on, reinforced by Jin's Celestial Glyphs, the whole city remains unscathed and survives the massive blast.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 21, 2016)

"Well that's one way to do it...now to order the clean-up and rebuilding. *yells to all those who helped* I want to see all of you in my office at sunset, it's located at the top of the castles central tower."

(Currently a couple hours before sunset)


----------



## lyar (Aug 21, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> - METSU... KAMEHAME...
> 
> - HADOKEN !!!


(Come on, those aren't even the same type of projectiles. Jin your slipping up. Also just a regular Kamehameha? I disappointed.)


----------



## lyar (Aug 21, 2016)

Prisoner looks up at the giant light show that conveniently destroyed all the debris and didn't hurt anyone.
"Somebody's being a showoff. Probably a some guy trying to become famous or something." Prisoner puts his hands in his hands in his pockets as he walks away. "Maybe I should find another dragon to kill, or maybe I'll get something to eat. I really want to kill something though, I wonder how dragon tastes.." A couple of people hear Prisoner talking to himself and gasp as some of those people were dragons. Prisoner knows people hears him, but since no one can stop him from doing what he wants he doesn't pay mind.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 21, 2016)

lyar said:


> (Come on, those aren't even the same type of projectiles. Jin your slipping up. Also just a regular Kamehameha? I disappointed.)


(It was just the name, man ; besides, this is a "burst", which is pretty much like a blunderbuss ; if I use the "Ward Black Hole" of the type "beam", then it'd literally be a beam that strikes forward in a straight line instead
Imagine the burst similar to the one in the GIF in my post, just thrice as big)


----------



## lyar (Aug 21, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (It was just the name, man ; besides, this is a "burst", which is pretty much like a blunderbuss ; if I use the "Ward Black Hole" of the type "beam", then it'd literally be a beam that strikes forward in a straight line instead
> Imagine the burst similar to the one in the GIF in my post, just thrice as big)


(I don't actually care, I was teasing you.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 21, 2016)

lyar said:


> (I don't actually care, I was teasing you.)


(lovely)

Jin, completely exhausted by the release of air pressure earlier, pants heavily, as he quickly lands down on the ground to recover himself. His body is seen visibly trembling and his forehead sweating like a river from overdoing the burst just to clear off the debris.
He places his paw on the 3rd eye on his chest, and closes his eyes.

- Celestial Glyph : Hopes and Dreams.

A magic circle appears around the eye as it sends regenerative energy through his body, causing the magic runes on his body to glow in their respective color : those on his arms glow yellow, and those on his chest and belly glow red.
A few seconds later, back to his full force, Jin lets out a sigh of relief.


----------



## Julen (Aug 21, 2016)

(...)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 21, 2016)

Julen said:


> (...)


(  )


----------



## Julen (Aug 21, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (  )


(I'M THE ONE THAT USES JONTRON CLIPS HERE 
#TRIGGERED)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 21, 2016)

Julen said:


> (I'M THE ONE THAT USES JONTRON CLIPS HERE
> #TRIGGERED)


(  )
(  )


----------



## Julen (Aug 21, 2016)

Julen gets out of his cover and looks around. "welp....that was a thing". As he heard Martin's command he frowned and rolled his eyes. "

 . Thanks for asking" he said as he cleaned off the dust on his shoulders.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 21, 2016)

Jin walks to Julen and takes a look at him and the panther kid he was told to look after during the crisis, with a concerned and considerate expression on his face.

- You two OK ? Anyone got hurt ?

(I swear, I almost typed your name as JonTron instead of Julen XD )


----------



## Julen (Aug 21, 2016)

(i'll take it as a complinent)
Julen looked at Jin and slightly smiled. "yeah....we're both ok...." he then looked around and in the distance he saw a couple tha were apparently looking for the child. He patted the kids head and told him "i think they're looking for you buddy. C'mon. It's time to go" he pointed st the kid's parents. The child started running towards them. They all hugged each other and they walked away. Julen looked back at Jin "well...that's a happy ending"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 21, 2016)

Jin smiles as the family reunite, as he follows Julen's comment :

- It is...

He then looks around at the ruined buildings, and finally back at Julen, as he refers to Martin's order of cleaning up the city earlier.

- ... not for us.


----------



## Julen (Aug 21, 2016)

Julen looked around as well. 

-yay....


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 21, 2016)

(Not you guys...the guards and emergency crews clean up, then the cities workers rebuild what got ruined during the disaster such as the kids house, or the areas of greenery that got ruined considering it is the park district. And the request to show at his office is for an official thank you on behalf of the city)


----------



## Julen (Aug 21, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (Not you guys...the guards and emergency crews clean up, then the cities workers rebuild what got ruined during the disaster such as the kids house, or the areas of greenery that got ruined considering it is the park district. And the request to show at his office is for an official thank you on behalf of the city)


(oh. XD.  




 )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 21, 2016)

Jin cracks his knuckles and neck a bit, then glances at Julen :

- Let's get Vince... he's the one that helps protecting the city while I cleared out the debris. I'm sure the captain will wanna give him some credit for the feat... and, you, too, of course, for protecting the kid.


----------



## Julen (Aug 21, 2016)

- alright then. Let's go get him.

He said as he picked up his machete.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 21, 2016)

(Time skip : @Abyssalrider , you roll in the next scene, where we're at your office)


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Aug 21, 2016)

(Where would you find me?)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 21, 2016)

"On behalf of the city and the entire kingdom in my position as Head Captain of tbe Dragonian Guard, I officially thank all four of you for your actions in keeping the damage and casualties to a minimum. Especially the two of you."

*looks at Vince and Jin*

"Without the two of you contributing your assistance the damage could have been catastrophic"


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Aug 21, 2016)

Vince bows, "anything for the wellbeing of the whole kingdom."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 21, 2016)

Jin clasps his right fist into his left paw as he does a silent but respectful bow in response to Martin.


----------



## Julen (Aug 21, 2016)

The he salutes as he hears Martin's words "Sir". Then he holds still and looks around


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 21, 2016)

*looks towards Jin*

"And after seeing what you're capable of, i'd guess you're a descendant of the void-walkers of legend...specifically the legend that states just four of them single-handedly brought the great war of old, to an end nearly three thousand years ago. I thought it was just myth and massive over-exaggeration but seeing your abilties first hand...now i believe it."

*reaches into a desk drawer and pulls out a small box, handing a medal from inside it to each of them*

"That medal acknoweledges those who have been of considerable help to the city, and serves as both an unrestricted gate pass and as authorization to wear your weapons and armor inside the walls of any city in the kingdom. Guards will know immediately upon seeing it that you are not to be bothered unless I give explicit orders to do so."

*points to an amethyst in his necklace*

"Note those medals all have one as well, in times of great need, these gems act as a way for the King himself to communicate with and request assistance from those who received that medal. When I became Head-Captain the same type of gem was also inserted into an accessory of my choice, I chose this necklace."

*hands a rolled up paper to each as well*

"A writ from the King, he requested my presence before I arrived here to hand me those. It seems he's giving you all a house and authorization to commision the royal craftsmen for equipment, repairs, or enchantment at no cost. The latter being an unprecedented reward to say the least, only those who've held this office and the Royal Family's personal guard have ever held that honor."

*sighs with relief*

"Now that all the offical business has been taken care of, I'd like to take you all out for dinner and drinks on me. Might as well get to know those who saved the city I serve and call home."


----------



## Julen (Aug 21, 2016)

Julen raises an eyebrow and smirks slightly "did i just hear.....free drinks? Count me in!" he smiled as he went back to his normal possition and kept the paper inside one of his pockets.


----------



## lyar (Aug 21, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "On behalf of the city and the entire kingdom in my position as Head Captain of tbe Dragonian Guard, I officially thank all four of you for your actions in keeping the damage and casualties to a minimum. Especially the two of you."
> 
> *looks at Vince and Jin*
> 
> "Without the two of you contributing your assistance the damage could have been catastrophic"


(4?)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 21, 2016)

lyar said:


> (4?)


(I think you're included)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 21, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "And after seeing what you're capable of, i'd guess you're a descendant of the void-walkers of legend...specifically the legend that states just four of them single-handedly brought the great war of old, to an end nearly three thousand years ago. I thought it was just myth and massive over-exaggeration but seeing your abilties first hand...now i believe it."


Jin scratches his head and blushes, his tail slowly swaying behind him :

- Yes, I'm indeed a Void-Walker...

He then takes a glance at the medal...


Abyssalrider said:


> "That medal acknoweledges those who have been of considerable help to the city, and serves as both an unrestricted gate pass and as authorization to wear your weapons and armor inside the walls of any city in the kingdom. Guards will know immediately upon seeing it that you are not to be bothered unless I give explicit orders to do so."


Jin raises his eyebrow as his eyes gleam and his tail wags in joy at its sight.

Finally, he glances at the paper.


Abyssalrider said:


> "A writ from the King, he requested my presence before I arrived here to hand me those. It seems he's giving you all a house and authorization to commision the royal craftsmen for equipment, repairs, or enchantment at no cost. The latter being an unprecedented reward to say the least, only those who've held this office and the Royal Family's personal guard have ever held that honor."



Jin drops his jaw in absolute shock, and reads the paper over and over again, trying to make sure he's not misreading anything at all.
He doesn't even know what to say at all anyway... such overwhelming honor to bestow upon him makes him completely speechless for a good 5 minutes.
He then rolls the paper and holds it carefully in his paws, as if it's his very heart, his soul, and everything that keeps him alive, before giving Martin yet another bow :

- Thank you, captain... "May the sky smiles upon you", and "May your path be as bright and righteous as the Silver Abyss".

Martin recognizes it as one of the quotes of the Astral Healers (an order of priests that once resided at the Temple of Peace, Love and Tolerance, located at the center of Snow-Star), and the Void-Walkers themselves.
Astral Healers, as the name suggests, are known for their capability of wielding holy healing magics and blessings, which often involved calling forth the holy energy of the pure sunlight, starlight and moonlight to cleanse one's soul.
Silver Abyss, according to the lore, is a silver-white river of Nether-Void, the Void-Walkers' home-world. It is said to be as pure and bright as crystals, and is the holy symbol of the home-world.

Jin then takes notice of Martin's last request :


Abyssalrider said:


> Now that all the offical business has been taken care of, I'd like to take you all out for dinner and drinks on me. Might as well get to know those who saved the city I serve and call home."



- With due respect, captain... I have my own personal matters at hand to pay mind to first.


----------



## lyar (Aug 21, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (I think you're included)


(oh okay I wasn't sure)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 21, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:
			
		

> Jin scratches his head and blushes, his tail slowly swaying behind him :
> 
> - Yes, I'm indeed a Void-Walker...
> ...
> -With due respect, captain... I have my own personal matters at hand to pay mind to first



"Then the honor is mine"
*kneels in front of Jin, placing his sword against the ground held in a reverse-grip*

"No worries, I have plenty of time. If i'm not here while on duty I can usually be found atop the roof directly above us watching over the city, or giving orders at street level usually from the trade district. After all, a commander who leads from the safety of an office or the rear of a battalion isn't one i'd choose to follow and I don't expect my men to either. We'll be at the Iron Dog Pub later when you're ready
*stands and sheathes his sword*


----------



## lyar (Aug 21, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> *reaches into a desk drawer and pulls out a small box, handing a medal from inside it to each of them*
> 
> "That medal acknoweledges those who have been of considerable help to the city, and serves as both an unrestricted gate pass and as authorization to wear your weapons and armor inside the walls of any city in the kingdom. Guards will know immediately upon seeing it that you are not to be bothered unless I give explicit orders to do so."
> 
> ...


Prisoner holds the medal in one hand and the paper in the other and looks at them. He looks back at the man who gave him the metal and paper, "I didn't really do anything, why are you giving me this? The King of Dragonia must be either very generous or a complete fool." He shrugs, "I despise dragons, yet it is a dragon that has given me a place to call home." Prisoner looks at Martin, "Tell me, are you and your superiors aware of who I am?"


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 21, 2016)

"What makes you assume the king is a dragon? That's just the armor he wears in public. The kingdom took it's name from the creatures who allied with our founders 4,000 years ago and agreed to help defend it. The dragons who tortured and enslaved you are the evil, corrupt, and savage monsters from the wilds north of our kingdoms boundaries. The ones in this kingdom are as friendly and peaceful as the rest of the kingdom...until angered. Though I am part dragon courtesy of my mother, I am far closer in appearance to my dire wolf father. (See my avatar for a visual reference)


----------



## lyar (Aug 21, 2016)

"I don't care where the dragon is from. They're all bad news and don't trust any of them, including you." Prisoner rips the gem out of the medal he was given, "I'll play along with all this 'helping the king' stuff but if I sense even a little bit of backstabbing, this city won't be safe from me." He drops the gem-less medal unto the ground, "Now I don't think I caught your name, I need to know the name of the guy I'd be killing first if I was backstabbed" He shoves the gem and paper into his pocket.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 21, 2016)

"I have no reason for conflict with you unless you attack me, my men, or a citizen of this kingdom. That said the gem alone is worthless, the medal itself is what serves as the gate pass and authorization to wear battle equipment inside city walls. The gem simply functions as a communication method"

*shakes his head*

"Who enters a city containing a 20% population of dragon-hybrids when they hate dragons as much as you, but doesn't even bother to learn the name of  the head Guard Captain which so happens to be part of that population?"

*draws his sword and stabs it in the stone floor*

"That said if I find out that you attack any of our citzens or my men, there is not a place on this entire continent you can hide from me. And believe me when I say, justice will be served"

*eyes shine with a reflection of fire and lightning*
"The name is Martin Crueger, and be aware that medal is far from a free pass to commit crimes as you please. When helping or working alongside the guards, you're permitted to use your equipment inside the city. Any other time you are treated as an average citizen, until they are shown that medal, unless you've commited a crime. In such an event I am personally notified to appear and determine the correct action or punishment."

*re-sheathes his sword*

"There is a reason this kingdom is universally viewed as neutral ground by the three ither kingdoms and as a sanctuary of peace. While we do not maintain a standing army, my men are more than capable of defending against one. Test that at risk of your own death."


----------



## lyar (Aug 21, 2016)

Prisoner walks up to Martin making they're two feet of height difference easy to see, "I don't need that stupid medal, it does what I hate most and what you dragons love to do: feel superior. I could care less about your laws and if that makes us enemies so be it. I'll break you, your men and your self-righteous attitude in half." He walks away crushing the medal beneath one of his feet as he walks, "For me, this is a job and nothing else I don't want you're high-horse titles and privilege. You can tell that to your dear king as you kiss his feet" Prisoner walks into the street and the people walking in his direction move to the side, not wanting to anger him.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 21, 2016)

*sighs, before returning his attention to the remaining three*

"You know I didn't even want this job? The man who formerly had this office unofficially chose me as his successor after I saved the young prince's life 8 years ago. He's been kind of like a second younger brother. Though I only got this position a few months ago, prior to that I was his personal bodyguard as well as his closest (and almost only) friend. We practically grew up together even before that day. Even came to visit and play after I left to train at a warrior monastery"

*smiles at the thought of his memories*

"The royal family isn't even related to dragons, they're actually a mix of elven, anthro, and human. Bare-skinned like humans and elves but with ears, tails, and legs like ours and a natural physique closer to those of elves. They only wear the dragon looking armor/costumes for public appearances, in keeping with tradition and to honor the kingdoms name as well as its oldest allies."


----------



## lyar (Aug 21, 2016)

Prisoner walks further until he finds a nice spot under the shade of a tall tree, he sits down and takes out the gem. He holds it in his palm and taps it with his finger, "I wonder how this thing works and if that guy wasn't lying about the king not being a dragon" He brings the gem near his ear-hole and shakes it, "Hey anybody listening?" A couple of bystanders walk by and give Prisoner looks you'd give a crazy person, he notices those looks and yells, "What are you looking at? Get outta here!" They run away thinking he's some homeless thief and are probably going to tell some guards.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 21, 2016)

*a voice from the gem replies*

"Ah, I see Martin has awarded the medals as I requested, to which recipient am I speaking?"


----------



## lyar (Aug 21, 2016)

Prisoner is startled by the voice and almost drops the gem. He gathers his bearings and speaks into the gem, "I don't really have a 'name' so I'll have to skip that question. You would happen to be the king, would you?" He wasn't very proud of what he had been called for the majority of his life so the conversation was already awkward. Deep down he had blamed the royalty of Dragonia for his suffering, for not stopping the dragons Martin said were evil but were not stopped.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 21, 2016)

(Still the King through the gem)
"Ah...that one... I know you must blame my ancestors and my people for not putting an end to the dragons who caused you so much suffering. While we have managed to keep them isolated from the rest of the continent, we could not do any more than that if we wanted to. Doing so would require a standing army or the conversion of guard into one and subsequently sending them beyond our borders with the intention to kill, which would undoubtedly violate the pacifist ideals and traditions my family has upheld for nearly 4,000 years. While I can not and will not advocate or support violence, I can offer use of my family's library. It has many books in all kinds of subjects, that have been collected and maintained since the founding of this city. You might even find some on the biology of dragons and how to protect oneself from them. What you choose to do with this knowledge is your choice, but I would like to see my newest citizen freed from his troubled past. Might I suggest putting it to use defending those attacked by the dragons up north, or teaching others the same knowledge? As long as I have no knowledge of any intention to strike first, offering this knowledge still falls within our pacifist philosophy."


----------



## lyar (Aug 21, 2016)

"I killed enough dragons, and have no interest in learning about things that remind me of terrible times in my life. However, I do want to do something with my life but I don't have anything to go off of. I don't even have a real name. I appreciate what you have said but if I do stay here for the long term, I intend to fight to expand the borders to the north even I have to do it by myself." Prisoner remembered something, "Oh yeah I broke that medallion you sent, I don't like the idea of being privileged so if you see guards running after someone it might be me." He chuckles, "Tell you what, you seem okay for royalty. I try to get along with that 'Head-guard' of yours."


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 21, 2016)

"The land to the north is technically within our territory, but the numerous criminals, monsters, and those savage dragons make it difficult to enforce the border beyond where it is now. Bringing the same peace and prosperity to the lawless and uncivilized northern region of our nation is certainly within our traditions and ideals. If you ever decide on a name, let me know and i'll make it your official name seeing as to you currently lack one. You might be surprised how different Martin, the other hybrids, and the dragons here are from those up north. Martin and his brother were like sons to me, my own son didn't have many opportunities to make friends but Martin was one of his closest. Nearly inseperable even after he left the city to study under the monks at the monastery in the mountain range due west from here. Nearly lost his own life at 11 years old saving my son from an angry den of wild bears, and now he shows that dedication to the entire kingdom as the guards head captain. If you're lucky he might even bring my son to meet you, though I wouldn't count on it. My son isn't exactly the "social" type."


----------



## lyar (Aug 21, 2016)

"No offense but I'm in no rush to meet anyone else. After all my motive for coming here in the first place was only to meet you by sneaking into the castle, luckily I won't have to do that now." Prisoner stands up, "Anyway I should be going, I suppose I should rendezvous with the others at the place Martin mentioned. We will speak again and maybe in person next time." Prisoner can be heard fiddling with the gem trying to turn it off, "How do you stop this thing?" He begins to walk while messing with the gem.


----------



## Julen (Aug 21, 2016)

"so.... Are we dismissed?" said Julen as he putted the medal on and crossed his arms.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 21, 2016)

Julen said:


> "so.... Are we dismissed?" said Julen as he putted the medal on and crossed his arms.


- Yup.

Jin holds the paper, looking really proud of himself :

- And now I'm off. If you need my help, mainly in healing after surviving a battle, come find me at the Temple of Love, Tolerance and Peace. I'm one of the priests there, I'll gladly help you. Until then...

He makes his way to the door, then turns around, clasps his right fist into his left paw, and bows, this time towards all of them :

- The Silver Abyss shines upon your soul.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 21, 2016)

(King) "Well...that's why it was placed in a medal, it's activated by direct contact with the skin of its owner. As for trying to meet me, that is certainly a direct way to go about it...I suppose I could have Martin arrange something, as I would like to meet the four brave heroes who defended my city. Whether they acknowledge the uncommon merit of their actions or not. As it wouldn't be a public event, you would be able to see our true appearance. We use enchanted jewelry for public appearances to appear dragonlike in honor of our kingdoms oldest allies and namesake. Naturally few know of this even among the guards, only the previous head captains, the current one, castle staff, and those possessing a royal commission or commendation are allowed to know about it. A gem like this one is given to all that do before they learn it, Martin was the only exception due to having met and befriended my son at 4 years old."

-Martin: "well you were invited to come here not ordered, so when you leave is your choice. Though I don't know about the rest of you, but I am starving. First thing i'm doing is going to straight to eating once we get there."


----------



## lyar (Aug 21, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (King) "Well...that's why it was placed in a medal, it's activated by direct contact with the skin of its owner. As for trying to meet me, that is certainly a direct way to go about it...I suppose I could have Martin arrange something, as I would like to meet the four brave heroes who defended my city. Whether they acknowledge the uncommon merit of their actions or not. As it wouldn't be a public event, you would be able to see our true appearance. We use enchanted jewelry for public appearances to appear dragonlike in honor of our kingdoms oldest allies and namesake. Naturally few know of this even among the guards, only the previous head captains, the current one, castle staff, and those possessing a royal commission or commendation are allowed to know about it. A gem like this one is given to all that do before they learn it, Martin was the only exception due to having met and befriended my son at 4 years old."


"Alright, thanks for the information. Farewell, until we speak again." Prisoner puts the gem into is pocket to stop the communication between him and the king. Prisoner liked the king for the most part but he refused to call him king or sire as his completely loyalty wasn't easily won. He walked toward the place that Martin had mention hoping that when he gets there Martin would also be there. "Hmm that guy wasted no time telling me his life story, he must of been worried I wouldn't trust him or something."


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 21, 2016)

Martin: "on that note, i'm out..."
*opens the window and jumps out of it, flying towards the market district*


----------



## Julen (Aug 21, 2016)

(welp. Idfk what to do next XD)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 21, 2016)

(Maybe head to the pub for the free food and drinks? While Martin isn't old enough to drink (on top of refusing to, placing his duty as captain first and foremost as a reason not to), nobody bothers to try and stop him from paying for them as he covers many of his mens tabs, and regularly buys rounds for citizens celebrating or other such occasions.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 21, 2016)

(I imagine Jin's home looking like Breezehome in Skyrim, because I like simple and small homes)







(I'm not really into super big estates/mansions, unless that's your idea of how the house looks like)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 21, 2016)

(Martin and David's home in the city is similiar to fully furnished lakewview manor in that it's on a lakefront within city walls (think stormwind's lake in WoW) but with no beds, as they choose to sleep on grass piles in the cellar.(their biology makes it more comfortable than beds) looks on the outside like all the options with regular roofs instead of towers or patios, but inside is an armory, storage room, and Davids alchemy lab. And they actually paid for it with their earnings, it wasn't given to them as a gift)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 21, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (Martin and David's home in the city is similiar to fully furnished lakewview manor in that it's on a lakefront within city walls (think stormwind's lake in WoW) but with no beds, as they choose to sleep on grass piles in the cellar.(their biology makes it more comfortable than beds) looks on the outside like all the options with regular roofs instead of towers or patios, but inside is an armory, storage room, and Davids alchemy lab. And they actually paid for it with their earnings, it wasn't given to them as a gift)


(Uhuh, very nice luxury home there, pal, but it's irrelevant to what I wanna ask :| I just wanna be sure that my idea of how Jin's home looks like won't conflict with your idea)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 21, 2016)

(No, there's several options depending on tbe individuals tastes. Ranging from one like Breezehome to Proudspire Manor and everything in-between. Martin earned his share of the cost by wining Sky-Drops (the reason his skill at it is well known) while David's was from his alchemy work)


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Aug 22, 2016)

(Hmm... I'm lost. Or rather, not knowing what to do next after being dismissed.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 22, 2016)

Vince_Werewolf said:


> (Hmm... I'm lost. Or rather, not knowing what to do next after being dismissed.)


(Go to visit your new home, or join up with Martin and Julen in their meal, I suppose)


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Aug 22, 2016)

(I thought Martin only gave *you *a home @Jin-Lust-4-Sin ?)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 22, 2016)

Vince_Werewolf said:


> (I thought Martin only gave *you *a home @Jin-Lust-4-Sin ?)


(He gave all of us a home ; however, I don't actually need it, because I live at a temple with my mothers and the other priests)


----------



## Julen (Aug 22, 2016)

Julen looked around the room for a couple of seconds and walked to the door. He opened it and looked at Vince. He tilted his head to a side, indicating Vince to follow him. "so. Are you going to stay there or go get something to drink?" he smirked slightly.


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Aug 22, 2016)

Vince shakes his head, getting out of a ponder," Huh? Oh yeah... I'll go. Heh..." his tail swishes slowly and awkwardly follows Julen.


----------



## Julen (Aug 22, 2016)

He started walking towards the market district. He looked at Vince again "name's Julen....Julen Hartsock" he went for a formal pawshake


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Aug 22, 2016)

Vince pawshakes Julen firmly, "Vince, Vince Meave'Ro" he bows slightly.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 22, 2016)

(Shameless side plot coming through)

Jin makes his way across the sky, until a large temple comes into his sight.

(Looks like the Temple of Literature in Hanoi of Vietnam, though much smaller)






It covers an area of over 10,000 square metres, including a crystal-clear silver-white lake and the interior courtyard which are surrounded by a brick wall. In front of the gate entrance are four tall silver blades.
The courtyard is a quiet area with ancient trees and trimmed lawns, where priests would relax away from the bustle of the outside world.
Lotus flowers are seen blossoming and floating on the still surface of the water of the lake.
At the center of the lake is a smaller temple, built of wood on a single stone pillar, which is 1.25m in diameter.

(Similar to the One-Pillar Temple located in Hanoi, Vietnam)






Jin's mothers can be seen cleaning up the leaves in the courtyard along with other priests when he enters the scene.

- Mom, I'm home !

He rushes in to embrace his two mothers, a yellow-fur/red-hair cat and a white-fur/brown-ears kangaroo with draconic wings, and hug them tight.
He spends the evening sharing with them his whole story while in their arms, sounding as excited and joyful as a kid so eager to tell his parents that he just got good grades at sschool.

- ... And that was how I got the medal and the paper.

Mina smiles as she gently and lovingly rubs her paws on Jin's ears :

- It really is such an honor, son... but I don't think you'll ever need to commission for any sort of equipment at all. If anything, you may even ask to _*join the royal blacksmiths, medics, combat-trainers*_ or so, and make a living with your talents.

Tirany chuckles :

- I think our son can *take on all those three jobs* instead, sister.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 22, 2016)

(Royal craftsmen include those who make furniture, construct buildings, shipwrights, cart/carriage makers, armorers, weapon smiths, bowyers, leatherworkers, tailors, alchemists (yes being the cities Master Alchemist, David is one of them) jewelcrafters, architects, etc. so its not just related to combat equipment. Hell they could even be commissioned to do construction at the temple)

-upon arriving at the Iron Dog he walks to the bar and greets the owner.
"I'm here again, you know what means. *announces his arrival to the pubs patrons, amid cheers and joy before resuming speaking to the owner* Keep their choices coming, as usual i'll cover the nights expenses from now until i leave. Throw in the unpaid tabs and bills so far as well. I have nothing else to spend my Sky-Drop earnings on, so might as well spend it to make those who gave me the chance to earn it happy. Or take care of them when they can't"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 22, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (Royal craftsmen include those who make furniture, construct buildings, shipwrights, cart/carriage makers, armorers, *weapon smiths*, bowyers, leatherworkers, tailors, alchemists (yes being the cities Master Alchemist, David is one of them) jewelcrafters, architects, etc. so its not just related to combat equipment. Hell they could even be commissioned to do construction at the temple)


(*blacksmith sense tingling*)


----------



## Julen (Aug 22, 2016)

"well....nice to meet you vince...now let's go get somethin' to eat. I'm starving" he said with a chuckle. Julen kept walking for a while until he got to the Iron Dog. He opened the door and looked around. "well here we are. The Iron Dog."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 22, 2016)

A short moment later, Julen and Vince hear some sort of metal-clanking noise from behind, in between some sort of demonic growling sounds. However, it turns out to be Jin : the clanking noises come from his wings, and the growling sounds come from the mouth on his belly. Despite his freaky-as-usual appearance, however, Jin still remains as childlike and innocent as ever, as he taps on Julen and Vince's shoulder, with a cheerful smile :

- Glad I wasn't late ! I heard we got free drinks and foods tonight, yeah ?


----------



## Julen (Aug 22, 2016)

Julen smiles at jin " well well well. Look who decided to show up!" he said as he laughed a bit "and yeah you are right we have free drinks and food tonight.....boy....this is going to be fun" he said. He didn't showed it, but jin's second mouth still made him a bit unconfortable (XD)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 22, 2016)

Julen said:


> Julen smiles at jin " well well well. Look who decided to show up!" he said as he laughed a bit "and yeah you are right we have free drinks and food tonight.....boy....this is going to be fun" he said.


Jin smirks :

- Uh huh, you go ahead with whatever you wanna drown yourself in. I'm just calling for milk or something cool. Priests ain't going for beverage.

He then walks in first, and immediately causes all the customers inside to scream out loud out of fear at his mere sight. He looks back at Julen, Martin and Vince (with this expression) :






- Sooooo much fun indeed.



Julen said:


> He didn't showed it, but jin's second mouth still made him a bit unconfortable (XD)


( XD )


----------



## Julen (Aug 22, 2016)

He looked at jin 

 then he sighed loudly. Julen walked in and looked around. After relaxing and reassuring the crowd he looked for a table. "ok guys we can take a seat there" he said as he pointed to an empty table. He walked closer to it and took a seat.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 22, 2016)

Jin follows Julen and grabs a seat (or more like two) near him, and sit down. His wings have been folded back into the base on his back, and his massive tail curls up around him. His elbows rest on his knees as he looks at Julen (while trying to ignore all the weird looks he's getting from the customers) :

- So... you checked your new home yet ? I heard everyone of us got a home of sort.


----------



## Julen (Aug 22, 2016)

Julen wags slowly wags his tail as he looked around. "nope. Not yet tho...and you?"


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 22, 2016)

*stands up and looks behind him to see the commotion before making an announcement to the crowd*

"everyone calm down and return to your drinks and activities, these three are with me. They are the ones who assisted me in defending the park district, truth be told they did most of the work. Without them the park district would have been completely ruined."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 22, 2016)

Julen said:


> Julen wags slowly wags his tail as he looked around. "nope. Not yet tho...and you?"


Jin shrugs :

- Haven't, either. As soon as I got out of the captain's office, I went straight back to my temple...



Abyssalrider said:


> "everyone calm down and return to your drinks and activities, these three are with me. They are the ones who assisted me in defending the park district, truth be told they did most of the work. Without them the park district would have been completely ruined."


Jin then sighs and shakes his head, sounding rather stressed, looking away from Julen and blankly staring at the table, lost in thoughts :

- ... back to the only place that I'm welcomed, anyway.


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Aug 22, 2016)

Vince chuckles silently from the others' reaction, then motioning to Martin.

"I think the things that the king gave to us- let alone me- are too much..." he says, then turns to order just green tea.

Jin's presence makes Vince tense up a little, yet still maintaining composure.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 22, 2016)

*sits at the table with the others*
"That's the king for you, honest, trusting, and generous to a fault. Including with information that's not his to share..."

*sighs while shaking his head*
"Due to the age I met and befriended his son, I'm the only person still living to learn their true appearance before getting a gem like the one in those medals. Excluding his family he was so shy around everyone but me...we became friends as soon as we met, but it took me three years to convince him to meet my brother after he was old enough. We were nine years old by then. Five years and in all that time the king never did anything to prevent or interfere with our friendship, he actually encouraged it going as far as ordering nobody to do otherwise. Believing it promoted understanding of those who live outside the castle, and that it might be the only chance to make a friend. By the way remember when I said I saved his life eight years ago? The only scars I have are from that day,  all of them on my back. After I recovered I left the city to train at the monastery. So he would never again be in danger like that when I was nearby. It's funny... I never talk about the prince, but something about the three of you makes me want to tell you all about our relationship and shared history."


----------



## lyar (Aug 22, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> *sits at the table with the others*


Prisoner walks into the "Iron Dog" and waves at someone to get a pint of ale. He gets his drink and sits down at Martin's table. He decides to not talk to any of the other misfits. Prisoner listens and raises an eyebrow as he drinks his ale, he puts it down, "Relationship? You sound like you're going out with this prince guy. Eh whatever, relationship talk is boring when am I going to be able to bash something open? And why is there a kid in here?" He points at Vince with his thumb, "Don't you have a bed time story to listen to?" He chuckles. He chugs the remainder of his ale and belches.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 22, 2016)

"I'm nineteen years old, that doesn't bother you? Besides this isn't only a pub, it's one of a handful of places that serve food, drink, and host entertainment for all ages. Which coincidentally makes it one of the best places to get information, at least here in town."

-as martin takes off his vest and hangs it over the chair behind him, the others notice his armored shirt is absent. As he turns around to order another ham, they can see over a dozen long lines of many different directions across his back. All of them completely bare of fur.

"But before we get to that, we should eat and get to know more about each other. I admit as head-captain I've heard plenty about you. *looks at the reptile* However I don't judge others by secondhand information, only from my first hand experience. You seem to do the same."


----------



## lyar (Aug 22, 2016)

Prisoner looks at Martin, "You've heard a lot about me huh? Well, I'm not very fond of just spilling everything out of head as if I was telling some sob story but you can ask questions and I'll decide whether to answer them or not. I will do nothing other than that, half-breed." He drinks more ale as if it was water and doesn't seem to be even the slightest bit drunk. He looks at Martin with a straight face waiting for him to speak. He does wonder exactly what information about him made it here and who was the one to spread it. He had done a lot of messed up things up north and now he wonders how many people know about it, was he a the talk of the town when the rumors of him made it here?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 22, 2016)

"Operative word being 'I' have heard a lot of information. None of it relayed to any guards below sergeant. I don't care how many dragons up north you killed, we all have reasons for what we do and they most likely deserved it and worse. And considering 80% of the population up there is criminals, murderers, and barbarians I have no judgement on that either."


----------



## lyar (Aug 22, 2016)

"That wasn't a question, Half-breed. You want to know something, then ask." He drinks until the pint is done, "Ey! Somebody bring me another pint! Although I don't think ale can make you any less boring, half-breed." He gets his next pint rather quickly as he is quite intimidating to the waitress and bartender. He grabs the pint and drinks some more before slamming it down on the table, "So? What will it be, half-breed?"


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 22, 2016)

"I only have two questions right now. 1) knowing my age, what's your opinion on my holding the position of head-captain. And 2) if i asked you to ignore a dragon living in a cave on a mountain near the cities borders would you do it?"


----------



## lyar (Aug 22, 2016)

"I think you being "head-captain" shows that this place is completely incompetent when it comes to fighters. Which is expected out of a city of supposed pacifists. And about the dragon: I'll probably kill it if I find it. Lucky for you I won't look for it. What's that monster to you? Lemme guess its your mom or something." He drinks more ale.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 22, 2016)

"It is my mother and i'll warn you now. If you do kill her, there is not a damn thing anyone in this entire kingdom would do to prevent me from killing you. As for the comment on my fighting ability, I'm sure the king stuck his head where it didn't belong and told you how I got the scars on my back. The prince and I told him and everyone else it was bears. But tell me do those scars look like they were made by claws or teeth? We went north that day, naturally without telling anyone. What actually made these scars...i'll just say when you decide to cleanse the filth from that region, count me in. The Blazehounds and I have a score to settle, one I intend to take care of on my own."


----------



## lyar (Aug 22, 2016)

"I don't care where you got your pitiful scars, they mean nothing. And you best hold your tongue, half-breed. How good does it look to speak of the king in such a way in a public place?" He takes another sip, "You're childish ideas of revenge have no place in the mind of someone who is supposed be a leader. Cleansing filth? Do you hear yourself? You sound no different than those up north. You best change your the way you think, half-breed, it will only get you six feet under." He chug the last of the pint and stares at Martin.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 22, 2016)

"For the love of..."

Jin finishes the last few sips of his glass of milk (yes, literally milk) and puts it on the table, and observes Martin and Prisoner, still thinking to himself :

"Sitting next to them is a creature of 1/3 vampire, 1/3 incubus and 1/3 Void-Walker, with a 3rd eye on his chest and a 2nd mouth on his belly, which reveals his deformed bones inside it, followed by magic runes all over his freaking arms, chest and belly, as well as a pair of bladed wings enchanted with poison and life-absorption damage... and they don't seem to bother me at all, only bother to get on each other's nerves..."

He stands up, letting out a sigh, and looks at them :

- I need a change of scenery. You two have fun arguing with each other.

He then walks outside, and opens up his bladed wings as soon as he gets outdoors. Then, with a flap of his wings, he lifts himself off the ground and up to the roof, and sits there, taking a view at the streets at night.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 22, 2016)

"You think the score I intend to settle is revenge for these scars? Couldn't be further from the truth, I got over that idea a long time ago. While they did cause them, my desire to put an end to them is out of duty to my people. You chastize my calling them filth, but what else would you call a group of criminals so barbaric that they kill infants in front of their mothers before using the body to make daggers and arrowheads, then use said weapons to kill the rest of the family, and sell those same weapons to the village they came from? I call them filth because anything else is too kind. They used my back to test how sharp they were before killing a family with them. Just because I was best friends with a prince doesn't mean I grew up like one, or that I didn't have to fight for everything I got. When I met the prince I was a street rat, with an unlucky knack for angering various mercenary companies passing through the town just by being seen. He was with one of them. *points to Julen* I remember hearing your name, though I don't remember why. Back then my scales and wings hadn't started growing in yet, so I still looked like a regular wolf cub unless you count my stripes. Ring any bells?"


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Aug 22, 2016)

(Is there more room for another person to join? And are ferals okay?)


----------



## lockaboss (Aug 22, 2016)

(what whould be a good way to enter this rp?)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 22, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> (Is there more room for another person to join? And are ferals okay?)


(Both of Martins parents are so yes.)


lockaboss said:


> (what whould be a good way to enter this rp?)


(Walking into the pub would be my suggestion.)


----------



## lockaboss (Aug 22, 2016)

rusty walks into the pub sits down and orders a drink


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 22, 2016)

"Well saying my scales and wings hadn't grown in yet isn't quite true...My scales hadn't fully hardened and looked like wet fur, while my wing membrane hadn't seperated from my back yet so I couldn't move them. In any case I need to check in with my men, so i'll be leaving shortly. In the meantime do me a favor since I am paying for your food and drink tonight, stop calling me half-breed." 
*stands up and exits the pub, flying to the roof afterwards*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 22, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> a group of criminals so barbaric that they kill infants in front of their mothers before using the body to make daggers and arrowheads, then use said weapons to kill the rest of the family, and sell those same weapons to the village they came from


(I don't plan to sleep tonight anyway...)


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Aug 23, 2016)

Vince finishes sipping his tea, then gets up to go out of the bar for some fresh air, lightly growling.

His ears perk up, spotting Jin sitting at the rooftop. 
"May I ask: what is your motive sitting on the roof?" he fumbles with his paws, causing a faint flow of a blue aura around them.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 23, 2016)

Vince_Werewolf said:


> Vince finishes sipping his tea, then gets up to go out of the bar for some fresh air, lightly growling.
> 
> His ears perk up, spotting Jin sitting at the rooftop.
> "May I ask: what is your motive sitting on the roof?" he fumbles with his paws, causing a faint flow of a blue aura around them.


Jin looks down when the voice comes to him, and sees Vince down there. He takes off the roof and lands down next to Vince, a few feet away :

- I have wings, duh. Might as well take advantage of what I got. Besides, the city looks beautiful and peaceful at night...

He then recalls the argument he heard from between Prisoner and Martin earlier, and shakes his head :

- ... Sort of.

He then looks at Vince woth a naive smile :

- Wanna join me ? Because the city looks amazing from the up high view. Trust me.


----------



## Julen (Aug 23, 2016)

As julen was still inside he looked around the tavern. As the ambiance didn't really pleased him he stepped outside. He sighed for a second. He saw Vince but he couldn't see Jin. Yet. "whaddup?" he asked "why sre you looking up?" asked again


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Aug 23, 2016)

_"How can you not see Jin there?_" he points a paw at Jin, while half-heartedly giggling.

He then motions to Jin, "Umm... yeah, sure...? Do I just-" he tries to climb up the roof, "-oof..."
Vince then attempts to climb up again; he made it. 
Looking around, he is somewhat fascinated by the town's suggestively tranquil view, "I've never seen the town like this," he sighs calmly.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 23, 2016)

Jin looks up at Vince with a childlike smile, then back at Julen :

- Care to join us ?


----------



## Julen (Aug 23, 2016)

Julen look back at jin with the following expression 


 But he tries to climb up. Surprisingly he maked it on the first try.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 23, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (I don't plan to sleep tonight anyway...)


(Sorry my mind goes to really really dark places  on its own, makes talking to religious peple super fun...)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 23, 2016)

Jin shrugs :

- I take that as a "yes" then, too.

He then opens his wings and flaps them, and at the same time slams his tail on the ground as he uses the momentum to make a ninja jump from the ground all the way to the roof, until he lands next to them. With an immediate flap of his wings, but forward, he manages to reduce the force he may cause with his own weight and keeps the roof intact by the time his feet touch it.
He then sits down next to them, his tail wagging excitedly as he takes in the sight :

- I love the view at night !...

Julen and Vince can't help but feel that there's something rather childlike in Jin's behavior and tone of voice.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 23, 2016)

"It's a beautiful sight isn't it? Truly lives up to it's name of SnowStar. Looks even more amazing from my office roof."


----------



## Julen (Aug 23, 2016)

-quite beautiful views indeed. 

Said Julen as he looked around, admiring the view.

Still freaking out at the sight of jin's second mouth.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 23, 2016)

Julen said:


> Still freaking out at the sight of jin's second mouth.


( XD )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 23, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> makes talking to religious peple super fun


(I'm actually an aetheist )


----------



## Julen (Aug 23, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> ( XD )


----------



## Julen (Aug 23, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (I'm actually an aetheist )


(yeah same)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 23, 2016)

(Same here, but still you can guess how most church type people view my imaginative instincts)

"While we're here are there any questions about me or my past you want to ask?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 23, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "While we're here are there any questions about me or my past you want to ask?"


Jin smirks :

- Nah, I'm cool... I just wanna be sure that people would stop freaking out at ny sight wherever I go.

He looks at himself, then at the city, and at the sky full of starlight up high (yaaay rhyme). He then fiddles with his paws. A massive magic circle (silver-white in color) appears up above, just below the clouds, and shines the starlights down upon the entire city. The entire scenery now sparkles with the glamorous light from the stars as well.
Jin wags his tail joyfully :

- My mom taught me this little trick when I was 10... been doing that ever since.


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Aug 23, 2016)

Vince gets up and lets out a joyous howl, then he accidentally slips off and falls clumsily...

He yips a bit in pain, "_I'm fine..." _he lets out a quiet tense breath.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 23, 2016)

Jin looks at Vince from the rooftop, and giggles, before making his way down to him, and offers him his paw.

- Wanna get back up, bro ?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 23, 2016)

-Someone drops down from the sky near Vince, handing him a red-fluid filled bottle as they land

Martin: "About time you show up, planning to keep me waiting all night?"

-the mysterious person looks like martin, but younger, with dark grey fur and light grey stripes

"This is my brother David, he works as the cities Master Alchemist. Also has a penchant for being late"


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Aug 23, 2016)

_"I can... manage.." _he brings his paws together, emitting a blue-green aura that surrounds himself.
He slowly gets up, "Okay, much better... _I think"

"But... *nghh...* thanks for the offer though..." _he tries to say in a relaxed tone.
Vince then bows at David, "a pleasure to meet you, Master Alchemist David"
_
_


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 23, 2016)

(David is only 15 years old btw)

*David looks around nervously before replying*

"Uhm....h h-hi, n-nice to meet all of you."

Martin: "I swear around new people you and Ryo act exactly the same...only difference is he usually tries to hide _before_ replying..."

(Btw going to work, will be unable to reply for the next seven hours)


----------



## Julen (Aug 23, 2016)

Julen looks around and looks at martin. After looking at him for a couple of seconds he slightly smirks and nods as he brings up a paw to his front and salutes.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 23, 2016)

*Martin looks at Julen*

"Your name sounds familiar, you wouldn't have passed through here with a mercenary company as a kid twelve years ago would you? Seems most mercenary conpanies didn't like me for some reason even if i'd never seen them before. Back then i'd have looked like an average wolf cub except for my stripes, because my scales hadn't fully hardened and looked like wet fur while my wing membranes hadn't seperated from my back so they couldn't move yet. I'm not proud of how I used to get food back then..."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 23, 2016)

(I wonder what my position in the city is)


----------



## Julen (Aug 23, 2016)

Julen raised an eyebrow and looked at martin "euh....let me think.....12 years ago.....12 years ago i wasn't this!" he said as he pointed at his body "was a human and not even a mercenary" he chuckled


----------



## lyar (Aug 23, 2016)

Prisoner at in the restaurant by myself and decided to drink a lot more until he was tipsy and stunk of alcohol. The table they were sitting at was covered by empty mugs that had once held ale in them. He hears noise coming from the roof and he walks outside. He looks at the group of weirdos on the roof and yells them at like a drunkard would, "Oi! What are you chumps doing up there!" Prisoner leans against the wall of the building to not fall over and slowly lowers himself into a sitting position against the wall. He looks up at the night sky, "No matter where you are this looks the same.."


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Aug 23, 2016)

"Oh dear, looks like he needs some help," Vince motions to David, "is there something that you can do?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 23, 2016)

Jin glances at Prisoner and shakes his head, unsure to himself the answer of what's the point, pleasure or satisfaction of drowning one's self in beverage to such a degree.
He then looks at Vince and shrugs :

- Make him fall asleep or something, I dunno.

He then cracks his neck a bit, and repeats the same "ninja jump" up to the rooftop again, and takes his seat there to watch the city at night again.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 23, 2016)

David: "many have tried, but none have found a miracle cure for being drunk or having a hangover."

Martin: "Despite appearances I doubt he's as drunk as he looks, someone who's spent their entire life fighting isn't that foolish. In a city of pacifists or not, I certainly wouldn't be."

*Martin looks at Julen again*


Martin "Maybe a family member? Your name sounds familiar though I can't recall why, let alone where i'd heard it before."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 23, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (I wonder what my position in the city is)


----------



## Julen (Aug 23, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> David: "many have tried, but none have found a miracle cure for being drunk or having a hangover."
> 
> Martin: "Despite appearances I doubt he's as drunk as he looks, someone who's spent their entire life fighting isn't that foolish. In a city of pacifists or not, I certainly wouldn't be."
> 
> ...


Julen looked at martin and shaked his head." I highly doubt it. My family was never involved in such things. They live out in fields. Just another farmer family y'know....."


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 23, 2016)

"Oh well, must have been somone else."

(Your role is coming up soon Jin. Btw i'm off work now)


----------



## Julen (Aug 23, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "Oh well, must have been somone else."


(i mean what should i say? That i was in the army? That i lost a leg? That i had to transform? Idfk XD. Were you trying to go somewhere?)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 23, 2016)

(Nah, your character would have been nine. It's all good, just him trying to find common ground)


----------



## Julen (Aug 23, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (Nah, your character would have been nine. It's all good, just him trying to find common ground)


(oh. I would have changed a bit what he sais if i had known that. Finding a common ground is always a good thing. But meh.)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 23, 2016)

"Hey Jin, you mentioned a temple and quoted several passages from one in the city. I actually used to sleep outside near that temple around the time I met the prince and for a couple years afterwards, only place nobody would chase me away from for sleeping at."


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 23, 2016)

(Btw I feel I should clarify that Dragonia is basically the switzerland of the world, they stay neutral in everything never taking a side. Instead of a standing army they have the Dragonian Guard which trains in defensive strategies and offense with intent of defense, and enough guards to match either of the three kingdoms army if they invaded. Snowstar itself is designed like the Imperial City in oblivion, it's large and circular but with a lake in it like Stormwind in WoW. But unlike the Imperial city it's located bewtween a mountain on the west and a mountain range on the east, with a climate somewhere between Whiterun and Solitude. Park District is reminiscent of Darnassus (again WoW) and Gridania (FFXIV: ARR), Market district is like the market in the imperial city with architecture like SW's trade district. The Craftsmens Terrace is kind of like Ironforge (WoW again) architecture wise, but a huge foundry lies in tbe center of it, inside looking like the Great Forge. The Residential areas are like Silvermoon City (WoW yet again), and the Keep (not the royal castle, that is located a few blocks north of the Keep) in the center is reminiscent of the Jedi temple (in that there is a tower in each corner and a taller one in the center that houses Martins office at the top due to view of the entire city) just to help with visual and other info about it.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 23, 2016)

(I suppose my temple is somewhere in the Park District ?... I dunno, it's up to you)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 23, 2016)

(That could work, especially in a Lavender Bed type area (Gridania's Player-owned housing district) as it seems like it would just fit the area, there is a cathedral district with numerous churches and temples and stuff, but i think the park district would be best given the design you showed a few pages back)


----------



## lyar (Aug 23, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Gridania


Yo G-town in the house! Shout outs to da seedseers! Also shout outs to those people who gave me that unicorn!


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 23, 2016)

lyar said:


> Yo G-town in the house! Shout outs to da seedseers! Also shout outs to those people who gave me that unicorn!


(I play a Miqo'te lancer on Primal (NA) Data Center-Brynhildr (who the prince looks like i might add, as the royal family is basically Miqo'te.))


----------



## lyar (Aug 23, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (I play a Miqo'te lancer on Primal (NA) Data Center-Brynhildr (who the prince looks like i might add, as the royal family is basically Miqo'te.))


(Ew in Lamia there's Miqo'te everywhere, like they overpopulate the place. Why does everyone I talk to have their character in Primal lol. I have a Lalafell white mage in Lamia. Oh and ew the royal family is Miqo'te)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 23, 2016)

lyar said:


> (Ew in Lamia there's Miqo'te everywhere, like they overpopulate the place. Why does everyone I talk to have their character in Primal lol. I have a Lalafell white mage in Lamia)


(Maybe because Primal is one of two NA based data centers?)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 23, 2016)

(They use enchanted jewelry to look like Au'ra in public, which is why they are mistaken for being related to dragons/being dragons)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 24, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "Hey Jin, you mentioned a temple and quoted several passages from one in the city."


Jin nods towards him :

- Indeed. The Temple of Love, Peace and Tolerance.

He then points at the back of his paws, which show a circle symbol with a cross at the center.






- And I'm among the Celestial Priests there, myself.



Abyssalrider said:


> "I actually used to sleep outside near that temple around the time I met the prince and for a couple years afterwards, only place nobody would chase me away from for sleeping at."


- O-oh ?...

Jin scratches his head :

- Can't say we really saw you at all, though... otherwise, any of the priests would've taken you in and let you stay until you found a home for your own.


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Aug 24, 2016)

"Can you... show me around this temple sometime, Jin," he asks while glancing at the symbol at Jin's paws.

"_I wonder what's the meaning behind the symbol..." he mutters._


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 24, 2016)

Vince_Werewolf said:


> "Can you... show me around this temple sometime, Jin," he asks while glancing at the symbol at Jin's paws.
> 
> "_I wonder what's the meaning behind the symbol..." he mutters._


Jin wags his tail joyfully :

- Sure thing, man... heck, I may even ask the priests to see if they can recruit you or so.

He gives Vince a thumbs-up :

- We made an amazing team this morning, man.


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Aug 24, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin wags his tail joyfully :
> 
> - Sure thing, man... heck, I may even ask the priests to see if they can *recruit you* or so.
> 
> ...



"Recruit me?! For what?" Vince ears perk up, "and, yeah... Even if all I really did was just hold the rocks up, we all did a great teamwork."


----------



## Julen (Aug 24, 2016)

Julen stayd silent and looks up into the sly full of stars. He lies ob his back and puts his paws behind his head. "Yeah...i guess we are a good team" he said.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 24, 2016)

Vince_Werewolf said:


> "Recruit me?! For what?"


Jin just shrugs :

- Your barrier kept the entire city in one piece, no ?... Sure, I still had to reinforce it during the crisis, too, but it was still quite a feat you performed.



Vince_Werewolf said:


> "and, yeah... Even if all I really did was just hold the rocks up, we all did a great teamwork."


Jin nods :

- Not many can pull off that kind of move, I must say. Manifesting your magical energy into physical matter ?

He then gives Vince a thumbs up :

*- Good game.*


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Aug 24, 2016)

_"Hehe... good game..." he quietly says while scratching the back of his head awkwardly.
_


----------



## Notkastar (Aug 24, 2016)

With a howl of the wind and the  air suddenly becoming...strange;
The very matter of the near by wall begins to change!

Slowly but surely over the course of a few seconds, The matter of the wall begins to protrude and morph; taking on a whole new Shape! With a moderate width and an elongated body, it takes on the  shape and scale of a Door! Not much time slips by before what looks like a star begins to form on the very top of that door-like shape.
The matter for the newly form door turns everything but the star jet black, Leaving it's Starry adornment shimmering a soft glow as if all of the northern lights where contained inside of it. The door being completely formed, gradually opened revealing an even softer light behind it's obelisk like exterior. With a swish of the door, The being that clearly played a role in making this portal reveals It's self. What this being wore was a finely woven pair of khaki short trousers, a equally short black tunic and necklace made out what the star of the door must have been. But what it wore would never be the first thing anyone would notice about It. The being was completely blank, Not having a single trace of pigment to it. On top of that it had what seemed to be an 'Outline' as if it needed to stop it's self from merging with the world around it.

It made a few quick darting glances around and finally said:
"Whoops, Wrong dimension"
Then retreated back into it's world, Swiftly closing it's piller like door behind it. And as quickly as it form the door that allowed this being's entry re-molded into the wall it was originally. Havn taking all the strange occurrences following it's making with it. Though just after all was set in done a sheet of paper slips out of the wall where the door originally was.  



Spoiler: The Paper



Really sorry if I butted into anything important, Used my 'Key' in the wrong spot I guess.
Don't pay me any mind, I'm just [Scratched out words] never mind. Long story short, I'm not here to bug you and I put everything there back into place so no harm done right? =)
W̶o̶u̶l̶d̶n̶'̶t̶ ̶w̶a̶n̶t̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶m̶e̶s̶s̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶o̶n̶e̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶m̶y̶ ̶f̶a̶v̶o̶r̶i̶t̶e̶ ̶s̶h̶o̶w̶s̶
Hope you all have awesome day!


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Aug 24, 2016)

"I.. uhh... that was something" his ears perked up. Vince then gets up and jumps, getting the paper



> Really sorry if I butted into anything important, Used my 'Key' in the wrong spot I guess.
> Don't pay me any mind, I'm just [Scratched out words] never mind. Long story short, I'm not here to bug you and I put everything there back into place so no harm done right? =)
> W̶o̶u̶l̶d̶n̶'̶t̶ ̶w̶a̶n̶t̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶m̶e̶s̶s̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶o̶n̶e̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶m̶y̶ ̶f̶a̶v̶o̶r̶i̶t̶e̶ ̶s̶h̶o̶w̶s̶
> Hope you all have awesome day!



"Huh..."


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 24, 2016)

Martin: "I don't think they would have noticed me, I started sleeping there shortly after some huge incident nearly destroyed it. I slept near one of the still intact outer walls surrounding it, usually under a tree. In any case..."

-Martin cuts off mid-sentence, narrows his eyes and grips his sword as the loud and deep sound of a horn can be heard throughout the city, joined by the sound of large and deep drums echoing through the streets.

"That can't be right...my predecessor said that hasn't been heard since the great war... Jin follow me."

*Martin takes off straight into the air at full speed knocking over David and Vince while causing Julen to stagger with the resulting gust of wind.*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 24, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Martin: "I don't think they would have noticed me, I started sleeping there shortly after some huge incident nearly destroyed it. I slept near one of the still intact outer walls surrounding it, usually under a tree. In any case..."
> 
> -Martin cuts off mid-sentence, narrows his eyes and grips his sword as the loud and deep sound of a horn can be heard throughout the city, joined by the sound of large and deep drums echoing through the streets.
> 
> ...


- W-what !?

Jin quickly flaps his wings and takes off right after Martin. Despite his wings being made of solid blades and his body weight in total almost half a ton, his burst of speed is still enough to let him catch up with Martin. His eyes narrow and his teeth grit together as he hears the sounds of the horn and drums, feeling uneasy about whatever he may face.

- What's going on ? And why only me following you ? What about the others !?


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Aug 24, 2016)

(Does the amethyst work for each other, or is it only King->Medal holders?)
Vince falls flat on the ground, "_Aghh.... The *nhh* second... time..." _he weakly puts his shaky paws together, then struggling and focusing on the spell.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 24, 2016)

(Now i'm kicking off the main plot so be ready for the numerous things that will come with that. Martin can use his amethyst for similiar functionality with all medal recipients but only when the King permits it)

"You're the only one who can fly that's ready for combat. I need to get my armored shirt fron my house, and gather tbe Guard then i'll meet back up with you at the outer wall of the park district. You see those lights past the park districts southern wall right? Just coming into sight beyond the hill south of the city? That horn and those drums are only used to signal an incoming army, likely a siege party from the size of it. I want you to try and stop them from reaching the city, they must have been counting on the park district being ruined earlier so they could walk right over the collapsed walls.*

*touches his index and middle finger to the neclaces blue gem again*

-again his voice echoing through the city: "Attention citizens the city is under siege, this not a drill. Proceed to the shelters beneath the Azure Keep immediately."

*moves his fingers to a green one*
"all guards report to your barracks for arms and orders then get to your stations on the double. Move your asses now, that's an order"

*yells down towards the rest of the oddly scrapped together group*

"David, hand out potions and tell Ryo to meet me at our house"

*he then flies off to the lake in the northeast of the city*


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Aug 24, 2016)

Vince gets ready and gestures his paw to double his defense layer with his magic shield. 

He tries the amethyst, "location of barracks please" he calmly says.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 24, 2016)

"There's several barracks scattered throughout the city, but I can't permit you to fight in this battle at your age. Even my brother isn't allowed despite being trained just as much for battle as I am, help him defend the shelters."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 24, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> I want you to try and stop them from reaching the city, they must have been counting on the park district being ruined earlier so they could walk right over the collapsed walls.


Jin rolls his eyes :

- The things I do for love...

He then makes his way towards the destination, only to see Tirany in the air, in his way, looking panicked and scared :

- Jin ! What's going on !?
- Sounds like we got a wild hangover tonight, mom. Siege party, or whatever it is.
- You're going to stop it ?
- Captain's order, mom... can't help it.

Tirany sighs and shakes her head, then gestures her paws :

- Remember, son... don't kill, and don't get killed.

Jin raises his paws and shows her the symbols of the Celestial Priests, and clasps his paws together as he bows :

- I hear you, mom.

He then gives her a tight hug, before letting her go and continuing on his way towards the signals.


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Aug 24, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "There's several barracks scattered throughout the city, but I can't permit you to fight in this battle at your age. Even my brother isn't allowed despite being trained just as much for battle as I am, help him defend the shelters."



"What?! _A-alright... I understand..."_ Vince then makes his way to the shelters beneath Azure Keep, grunting a bit.
"Alright, all of them are here?" Vince starts walking around and casting barriers around the shelters.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 24, 2016)

*a few minutes later Martin arrives at the wall alongside another person*

Martin: "Ryo this is your Guard, take command of it. I'm headed out there to stop as many as I can, they won't get past me. I won't let them get to you."

Ryo: "You still blame yourself for that? I told you it wasn't your fault...just be safe will you."

Martin: "I will...you be safe too, I could never face your family again if you died."

*takes off towards the army, sword in hand*

(The other person looks like this.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 24, 2016)

(Jin's gonna use this sword during the fight ; it's his self-made one)







> - Fire/frost/shock/poison damage
> - Reduces the victim's stats (attack, defense, speed, etc.) by half
> - Absorbs the victim's HP, stamina and mana
> - Stops the victim's HP/stamina/mana regeneration
> ...


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 24, 2016)

-reaching the army Martin demands to speak with their leader. But instead is attacked as a reply, cutting down the nearest dozen soldiers in a only a few seconds he sprints towards tbe nearest siege engine and destroys it with a flaming kick.

*yelling to the crowd of now angry soldiers*
"If you came to attack SnowStar you know who I am and what I'm capable of in a fight. Stand down and leave at once or be destroyed"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 24, 2016)

Jin backs up Martin's order with his gesture as he clasps his paws together. Blood-red and dark-purple aura starts to form around his paws as he brings them outward, "stretching" the aura as he does so. The aura slowly forms a massive sword with a silver-white blade and is carved with purple amethyst and red bloodstones.
Then, as if to make Martin's order clear, Jin swings the sword downward. Aura of flames, frost and electrical sparks follow the slash and form three pair of wings on the blade.
Jin then glances at Martin :

- Captain, my oath of the Celestial Priest does not allow me to hurt anyone, not even the enemies... please don't force me and make me stain my hands with their blood.

He then holds the sword, pointing upward, then swoops down and destroys around 10 other siege engines with a single slash, before immediately lifting himself off the ground. He stares directly at the soldiers, his voice aggressive and stern, but also with a spark of concern towards them :

- I do not and will not harm you, but neither will I stop the captain from making you suffer. Leave and you may live.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 24, 2016)

*a lone arrow flies towards Martins head as he breaks it in half with his hand*

"I appreciate the help Jin, but now that my men are here we can handle the rest. Return to your temple if you wish, i'll come see you in tbe morning."

-approaching behind Martin is 3 full columns of guards carrying blue metal spears and swords each with a green shield and dressed in full copper colored plate armor. As martin put his sword in the air the guards raised their spears to match. Producing a large electric display that arcs into the sky. Seconds later the opposing army breaks rank and scatters, fleeing the valley. Among the chaos people could be heard screaming "this is suicide, RUN" and "I didn't sign up for this shit, i'm getting out of here" by the time the dust cleared only two men were still in the valley.

Martin: "capture them, and bring them before the Grand Council of Elders for judgement."

*touches the blue gem and announces an all clear*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 24, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "I appreciate the help Jin, but now that my men are here we can handle the rest."


Jin chuckles :

- I don't think you'll really need your men to actually handle all the enemies, captain...



Abyssalrider said:


> "Return to your temple if you wish, i'll come see you in tbe morning."


- That'd be our honor.

Jin then swings the sword downward again. It slowly starts to dissipate into blood-red and purple aura, covered in flame, frost and spark, before completely fading away, as if it's never been there. He then brings his paw upward. A pitch-black aura cloaks around him as he slowly turns translucent and black (even his wings), now looking like a phantom. A black sphere wraps around him as he vanishes out of sight, as if he just teleports away.


----------



## Julen (Aug 24, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Seconds later the opposing army breaks rank and scatters, fleeing the valley. Among the chaos people could be heard screaming "this is suicide, RUN" and "I didn't sign up for this shit, i'm getting out of here" by the time the dust cleared only two men were still in the valley.


(GG well played 
That was ez 
XD)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 24, 2016)

Julen said:


> (GG well played
> That was ez
> XD)


(When 30,000+ guards show up carrying spears enchanted with lightning, swords enchanted with fire, shields like granite and armor that makes them nearly as resilient and immovable as a mountain until they choose to move. With a commander that took out twelve men and a siege tower in 5 seconds, then broke an arrow aimed at his head in half mid-flight, I'd run too.)


----------



## Julen (Aug 24, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (When 30,000+ guards show up carrying spears enchanted with lightning, swords enchanted with fire, shields like granite and armor that makes them nearly as resilient and immovable as a mountain until they choose to move. With a commander that took out twelve men and a siege tower in 5 seconds, then broke an arrow aimed at his head in half mid-flight, I'd run too.)


(i would need 3 things to stay put there :

a flamethrower
A line of coke
This thing playing in the background 




AND THEN I WOULD STAND)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 24, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (When 30,000+ guards show up carrying spears enchanted with lightning, swords enchanted with fire, shields like granite and armor that makes them nearly as resilient and immovable as a mountain until they choose to move. With a commander that took out twelve men and a siege tower in 5 seconds, then broke an arrow aimed at his head in half mid-flight, I'd run too.)


(A freaky-ass Incubus/Vampire/Void-Walker creature shows up, with a 3rd eye on its chest, a 2nd mouth on its belly, loads of deformed bones inside, loads of magic runes on its body, a pair of bladed wings that can literally drain someone's life-force, as well as a sword that has 9 enchantments...)

(All of that, along with the insane black holes it could pull off to REKT an entire kingdom in less than 3 seconds, as well as the Celestial Glyphs that can keep it almost invincible...)

(Sounds easy enough for me XD )


----------



## Julen (Aug 24, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (A freaky-ass Incubus/Vampire/Void-Walker creature shows up, with a 3rd eye on its chest, a 2nd mouth on its belly, loads of deformed bones inside, loads of magic runes on its body, a pair of bladed wings that can literally drain someone's life-force, as well as a sword that has 9 enchantments...)
> 
> (All of that, along with the insane black holes it could pull off to REKT an entire kingdom in less than 3 seconds, as well as the Celestial Glyphs that can keep it almost invincible...)
> 
> (Sounds easy enough for me XD )


( pussy shit.
LINE OF COKE FTW!
XD)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 24, 2016)

(Time skip to morning)

*Martin and the person from the night before arrive at the temple chatting and smiling, laughing as they reach the gate*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 24, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (Time skip to morning)
> 
> *Martin and the person from the night before arrive at the temple chatting and smiling, laughing as they reach the gate*


The two see Jin and his mothers cleaning the leaves off the courtyard, while the other priests watering the flowers.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 24, 2016)

Martin: "Hey Jin, you two never got the chance to meet last night. Before I introduce him let's go somewhere a little more private. It's not a good idea to introduce him in such a publicly accessible space."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 24, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Martin: "Hey Jin, you two never got the chance to meet last night. Before I introduce him let's go somewhere a little more private. It's not a good idea to introduce him in such a publicly accessible space."


Jin shifts his gaze off the leaves on the ground and looks at the two, and makes an awkward smile :

- It's not a good idea to make yourselves "suspicious" and your plan sound fishy right off the bat like that either...

He then leans the broom against the wall and points his paw at the gate :

- Wait for me. I need to tell everyone that we have an appointment first.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 24, 2016)

*Martin looks at his companion*

Companion: "you sure about this?"

Martin "He can be trusted, and the district is clear up to 300 feet out. Besides, you know I used to used to sleep under that cherry blossom tree to the left."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 24, 2016)

A while later, Jin walks up to the 2 :

- Right, we're clear. Now, what's up ?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 24, 2016)

Martin: "This is Ryo, my best friend. Take off the ring."

Ryo: "ok, if you say it's safe to take it off I trust you."

*Ryo takes off a black ring with a aquamarine set into the top and changes appearance afterwards*

(His new appearance below, ignore the spiky boots. They should be lightly gold-ish plated leather boots similar in design to his bracers)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 24, 2016)

Jin raises his eyebrow at Ryo's new appaearance :

- Why do you have to disguise like that ?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 24, 2016)

Martin: "remember when I told you the royal family uses enchanted jewelry to appear dragon-like in public?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 24, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Martin: "remember when I told you the royal family uses enchanted jewelry to appear dragon-like in public?"


Jin remains speechless at Martin's words, as if he just recalls something earlier, then glances at Ryo (with a rather uneasy and stressed look on his face), before kneeling down :

- I beg your pardon, your highness. I didn't know you're the prince himself.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 24, 2016)

*Ryo begins to nervously look at Martin as his ears flatten and his tail drops*

Ryo: "I told you this would happen, this is why I don't go out in public"

Martin: "it's my fault you didn't tell him to act like you're just as regular as anybody else?"

*Ryo sighs and looks at Jin*
Ryo: "please don't do that, just call me Ryo. I never liked the special treatment or obligatory respect and kindness everyone shows as soon as they find out i'm the prince. That's one of the reasons I befriended Martin so quickly after we met. He never cared I was royalty, didn't know what it meant until after we'd been friends for a couple years either."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 24, 2016)

Jin stands up, still looking rather fearful, with his tail seemingly in between his legs :

- S-sorry... but I'm not very used to acting normally when around someone of the royal family...

He tries to regain his composure :

- ... But if you say so... um... Ryo ?... Then, okie.

He then offers for a paw-shake.

- Name's Jin. Jin Lust-Sin, Void-Walker, Celestial Priest, blacksmith and guardsman, at your service.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 24, 2016)

Ryo; "Nice to meet you, Martin already speaks highly of your abilities."

*accepts the handshake*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 24, 2016)

Jin chuckles while blushing :

- Please, I'm nowhere near that good... a-anyway, what's your plan with me today ? I'm sure you have better things to do than just talking, right ?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 24, 2016)

Ryo: "you'd be surprised how little I have to do. Martin actually handles some of it because he has a better knack for it than I do. Usually anything resource-related for the city he handles for me. He is slowly teaching me to command the guard, but I lack the authoritative personality he has in spades. This is also one of 2 days a week we spend together hanging out and he suggested I meet the heroes from yesterday. I was initially against it, but he convinced me to go. If he wasn't standing here i'm likely be more nervous than you are."
(Leaving the grammar mistake there to show his nervousness)

Martin: "you looked pretty commanding last night at the head of the columns as they marched to the battle zone. That platoon only follows those who lead by example."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 25, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "you'd be surprised how little I have to do."


Jin lets out a playful smile :

- Indeed... standing in front of me is the prince himself, and currently he's just hanging out with the head captain... at my temple.



Abyssalrider said:


> Martin actually handles some of it because he has a better knack for it than I do.


Jin glances at Martin with a nod and a smirk :

- Mmmmhmmm, he sure does... always at the top at everything, really.



Abyssalrider said:


> This is also one of 2 days a week we spend together hanging out and he suggested I meet the heroes from yesterday. I was initially against it, but he convinced me to go.


- Oh... so I take it today's just one of your day-offs then ?...



Abyssalrider said:


> If he wasn't standing here i'm likely be more nervous than you are."


Jin shrugs :

- Not really into meeting citizens... yeah, I think I understand now. Although, better safe than sorry. Unless you actually "allow" me to take it easy when being around with you, your hi-- I mean, Ryo, I'd rather make you uncomfortable with my "obligatory respect" than giving zero care about your royalty and being executed for my "insolence" later...

He then glances at the other priests in the temple, who are still minding their jobs of tending the garden and cleaning the courtyard, and back at the two :

- ... Why don't you guys come in ?... I'll tell everyone not to take your presence too seriously like I just did earlier, if you're worried about that part.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 25, 2016)

Martin: "I wouldn't say i'm on top of everything, diplomacy and negotiating peacefully are two things i'll never be good at."

Ryo: "i'd like that Jin, but you wouldn't be executed for acting casually near me. This guy knocked me out twice as my bodyguard."

Martin: "you asked for it, when you requested I train you to fight. And i'm still your bodyguard, because you won't let anyone else have the job."


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Aug 25, 2016)

(Now how do I progress...)


----------



## swooz (Aug 25, 2016)

HEEEEELOOOOOOO PLEEBS!


----------



## Julen (Aug 25, 2016)

Vince_Werewolf said:


> (Now how do I progress...)


(i'm thinking about the same thing)


----------



## swooz (Aug 25, 2016)

Where are we?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 25, 2016)

Vince_Werewolf said:


> (Now how do I progress...)





Julen said:


> (i'm thinking about the same thing)


(Maybe take a visit at my temple or my weapon shop ?)



swooz said:


> Where are we?


(Martin and I are at my temple at the moment ; zero clue about the others)


----------



## lyar (Aug 25, 2016)

Prisoner had fell asleep just outside 'the Iron Dog' and no one had touched him because they were afraid of what he would do if he woke up. However, when morning came he was woken up by some fearless children who poked him with a stick which caused him to awake suddenly and scare the kids away. Prisoner groaned as he got up and stretched, "I guess I was pretty tired." He looks at the cobblestone street he slept on and checked his pockets, "I'm surprised I still have all my stuff..." He pulls the paper that was given to him about a house and decides to head there. When he got there he didn't spend much time he just washed up a bit and went back outside. He wandered for a bit and ended up at a temple (Jin's temple). Since he had never been to a non-destroyed temple before, he decided to look around while hopefully not getting much attention, "Hmm... This is a temple, right? Aren't these things supposed to be dedicated to something?" He says to himself while looking that the architecture.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 25, 2016)

The priests are still busy tending the garden, and Jin is currently occupied with Martin and Ryo ; no-one has seen Prisoner yet.
Prisoner sees that the wall is carved with a line of identical symbol, using gemstones :






The purple appears to be amethysts (not the type on the medals), the red can be ruby or garnet, and the yellow may be amber.
Upon slightly closer look (from afar), Prisoner can also see the same symbol on the front chest of the priests' robes, as well as the back of Jin's paws.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 25, 2016)

Ryo: "nobody else knows me as well as you do. Want to pick up training where we left off?"

Martin: "not today i'm still recovering from all the energy I used yesterday, and you know what your family thinks of that arrangement. Your father agreed to to it because I'm your best friend and he knows I'll make sure you don't get injured."

Ryo: "unless you count breaking my nose, dislocating my shoulder, spraining my wrist, breaking my foot, knocking me out, I could go on."

Martin: (smartass tone) "you're the one who said not to go easy on you.."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 25, 2016)

Jin raises his paw up, followed by a playful smile :

- I'm up for some good training session, too, guys.


----------



## Julen (Aug 25, 2016)

(should i wait 'till you guys are done traininf or should i join outta nowhere?)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 25, 2016)

Martin:"he and I have a unique training situation. In large part because he's part canine, human, and elf. Whereas i'm half-wolf/half-dragon born from two feral parents. Our canine personalities pit us against each other in rather brutal fashion even if it's just training. But yesterday was too exhausting, i'm still recovering from the landing while protecting that kid."
(Join back in anytime you want)


----------



## Julen (Aug 25, 2016)

Julen appeared in the entrance, looking around, admiring the architecture of the temple. He kept walking around the temple and the group of people. He calmy walked closer to them, his paws inside his pockets. "am i interrupting something?" he asked


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 25, 2016)

*freaking out, Ryo hid and put his ring back on and after returning to his disguised appearance he comes back into view*


----------



## Julen (Aug 25, 2016)

Julen looks at him. Thinking "wtf...."


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 25, 2016)

*Martin looks at Ryo*
Martin: "nervous much?"


----------



## lyar (Aug 25, 2016)

Prisoner heard a little bit of commotion so he decided to play a little prank. Prisoner sneaked around until he was behind Martin and Ryo, he grinned right before he made his presence known by suddenly jumping from behind and yelling, "Prince Ryo, I have come for your head!"


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 25, 2016)

Ryo: "WHAT THE HELL?"

Martin: "figure it out did you? Certainly took you less time than anyone else. Seriously though, take off the ring Ryo, you don't need it here."

Ryo: "ok...but who the HELL is that?"
*removes the ring again, revealing his actual appearance*


----------



## lyar (Aug 25, 2016)

Prisoner grins and made a happy face nobody has seen, "I'm just a figment of your imagination, you're seeing things, Ryo." He teases while slowly walking closer to Ryo.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 25, 2016)

Martin: "enough of this, if i actually believed you would kill him you'd have already been arrested, brought halfway across the kingdom, and then released."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 25, 2016)

The commotion at the entrance of the temple draws attention from the priests, until Jin's two mothers Mina (a yellow-fur cat) and Tirany (a kangaroo but with dragon/bat-like wings), and brother Kiba (a muscular red-fur minotaur with ruby-red horns and hooves), walk up to them. Kiba raises his eyebrow in curiosity and confusion when he sees them :

- What's going on here ?

Jin turns around :

- Nothing, bro. Just tour-guiding everyone here around the temple.
- ... OK ?


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Aug 26, 2016)

Vince approaches Jin, "hey.. umm... can you repair my sword for a bit?" he holds out his sword with a scabbard to Jin.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 26, 2016)

Vince_Werewolf said:


> Vince approaches Jin, "hey.. umm... can you repair my sword for a bit?" he holds out his sword with a scabbard to Jin.


Jin takes a glance at the sword, which appears to have cracks along the blade, and pats his paw on it, then rubs his paw along the blade, before concluding :

- Super dull, man... you're gonna have to get something a lil' harder than this.

He then gestures his paw towards Vince :

- Follow me. My forge is at the market district, not here... about time I open my shop anyway.


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Aug 26, 2016)

Vince then follows Jin, tail wagging slowly and looking around a bit.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 26, 2016)

Jin takes Vince to the Market District, until they stop at a weapon shop with a large board hanging above that says "The Silver Abyss". Underneath it are 5 symbols, in a horizontal line :


















Hanging on the shelves are all sorts of weapons in similar colors, silver-white and titanium-black, but in various designs.
Next to the shop is a large forge, with the fire pit still burning like lava.


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Aug 26, 2016)

"Huh... nice shop. So is this your part time job?" Vince asks while inspecting the contents of the shelves.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 26, 2016)

(Craftsmens Terrace would be less odd for a weapon forge/shop to be located considering most tradecraft shops/buildings are located there, only exception being enchanters as those are found in the market district since they don't actually produce the item)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 26, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (Craftsmens Terrace would be less odd for a weapon forge/shop to be located considering most tradecraft shops/buildings are located there, only exception being enchanters as those are found in the market district since they don't actually produce the item)


(*aggressively edits posted post*)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 26, 2016)

*drops from tbe sky landing at the door*
Martin: "so this is your shop? I always wondered whose it was."


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Aug 26, 2016)

"G-gah!" Vince quietly startles, "Greetings, Martin," he bows.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 26, 2016)

Vince_Werewolf said:


> "Huh... nice shop. So is this your part time job?" Vince asks while inspecting the contents of the shelves.


- This is my main job, actually. I try to make use of everything I got to help out the guards... although, business hasn't been really on my side...

He hammers the blade of Vince's sword as he sighs in slight distress :

- Truth be told, I dream of being both a Master Blacksmith and Master Enchanter of the city one day... but it's next to impossible, really, when there're so many people much better at either of those than me...

He takes a glance at the blade once more, before dipping it into the fire pit of the forge, then taking it out and proceeding to hammer it again.

- Other than the monster hunters that march to the north to keep those beasts at bay, the guards here don't really need much, so my job is super limited...



Abyssalrider said:


> *drops from tbe sky landing at the door*
> Martin: "so this is your shop? I always wondered whose it was."


Jin is in the middle of making a replica of Vince's sword, but out of silver and titanium instead of iron, when he sees Martin :

- Oh hey, captain. Fancy meeting you here.

He then continues molding the blade into shape in the fire pit.

- Welcome to "The Silver Abyss". Cheapest weapon shop of all the kingdom, but certainly not of "cheapest quality", I assure you.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 26, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> - Other than the monster hunters that march to the north to keep those beasts at bay


I'm on it *grabs the Switch Axe*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 26, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> I'm on it *grabs the Switch Axe*
> 
> View attachment 13240


(*black hole intensifies*)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 26, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> I'm on it *grabs the Switch Axe*
> 
> View attachment 13240


(We could totally work you in as a monster hunter who regularly goes up north to defend towns outside of the enforced border from attack)

*grabs his sheathed sword then uncouples it from his belt and puts it in the table*

Martin: "can you fix that when you're done? It cracked during the chaos in the park yesterday, and I don't even know what it's made of."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 26, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (We could totally work you in as a monster hunter who regularly goes up north to defend towns outside of the enforced border from attack)


(Me too please)


----------



## lyar (Aug 26, 2016)

(You'd have too many professions brah. And where'd Ryo go? I wanted more interactions with him)
Prisoner followed Martin and everyone else to the weapon shop that the kangaroo had. He looked at everyone's weapons and despite his skill with weapons he rarely used them, "Isn't this a pacifist town? Why is there a blacksmith shop just hanging around?"


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Aug 26, 2016)

"Huh, what swordsmanship do you specialize on, Martin?" Vince asks while briefly analyzing Martin's sword.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 26, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin is in the middle of making a replica of Vince's sword, but out of silver and titanium instead of iron


(That feeling when Jin could've made the replica out of Steel, a material much better suited for making blades as it holds a higher-quality edge and doesn't dull as quickly as Titanium, as well as the blade not chipping away as much. Also, Titanium is lighter than Steel, so that means the blade won't have as much heft as a Steel sword, so it doesn't cut as deep)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 26, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Silver blades, when cloaked with the Void-Walker's toxic blood, can be hard enough to shatter diamonds and crystals into bits without ever getting dull at all)
> (Add any type of acid into the blade, and it can even cause explosive damage on hit, pretty much like a Brachydios' explosive punches)
> (Titanium is just for decorations, really)


Oh yeah, cuz pouring Unicorn Diarrhea all over a wooden sword suddenly turns it into a COMPLETELY invincible and legendary sword that also explodes on contact for absolutely no reason. It's pretty much another overpowered and cringy trait (in abundance with this kangaroo) that you possess


----------



## swooz (Aug 26, 2016)

Do I get my own location? I have a mountaintop lab that punctures the atmosphere.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 26, 2016)

(Blocked @Azrion/Zhalo ... this is the last straw I take from him)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 26, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Blocked @Azrion/Zhalo ... this is the last straw I take from him)


I can actually see this by the way


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 26, 2016)

Vince_Werewolf said:


> "Huh, what swordsmanship do you specialize on, Martin?" Vince asks while briefly analyzing Martin's sword.


Martin: "this sword was gifted to me by the monks I trained under at the monastery. While it is a sabre forged as a hand and a half sword, it's as light and agile as a rapier but sharper than anything i've ever seen. Works wonders when I pair it with my electricity, but i've never damaged it before...i've had it for 5 years. I don't actually specialize in sword combat, i'm primarily a martial-artist. I primarily carry the sword as a tool for command, but I do use it when these won't do the trick."
*points to his wrist blades*
(They look like these)





(This is what the sword looks like)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 26, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Oh yeah, cuz pouring Unicorn Diarrhea all over a wooden sword suddenly turns it into a COMPLETELY invincible and legendary sword that also explodes on contact for absolutely no reason. It's pretty much another overpowered and cringy trait (in abundance with this kangaroo) that you possess


(In case you forgot i'm in charge of this thread, and since I don't have a problem with it you can either get over it or stop following him from thread to thread complaining. I want none of this petty bullshit invading my thread, get along or get out since Jin joined first.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 26, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Martin: "this sword was gifted to me by the monks I trained under at the monastery. While it is a sabre forged as a hand and a half sword, it's as light and agile as a rapier but sharper than anything i've ever seen. Works wonders when I pair it with my electricity, but i've never damaged it before...i've had it for 5 years. I don't actually specialize in sword combat, i'm primarily a martial-artist. I primarily carry the sword as a tool for command, but I do use it when these won't do the trick."


Jin takes a glance at Martin's sword and immediately concludes :

- Judging from how the sparks "dance" along the blade, I say it's electrical plasma, if I'm right... as for the materials, I think it's crystaline sapphire, given the color... although, usually, sapphire is more for frost enchantment, but... that's just me, I guess.

Jin finishes the replica of Vince's sword, and hands it over :

- Here you go. Poison damage, and extreme durability. Void-Walker's specialty, you're welcome.

He then gets on with Martin's sword :

- One sec.

He takes out a shelf, which is filled with chunks of sapphires of the same color as the sword, and tosses a few of them into the fire pit. He then dips the sword into the pit as well, until the blade and the gemstones melt and mold together. He then takes it out and dips it into cold water to cool the blade off, before proceeding to hammer it to harden the blade together, all in just half a minute, as if he's done this thousands of times before. He then gives the sword back to Martin : it looks all brand new now, without any sign of damage, and the electricity enchantment is still the same.

- There you go, captain.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 26, 2016)

*bows before picking up the blade, the electrical energy skyrocketing as he grips the handle*

Martin: "well that's interesting..."


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Aug 26, 2016)

"Shiny," he calmly says as he picks up the sword and flows a blue aura around it, "my thanks, Jin" Vince bows.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 26, 2016)

Martin: "It's never reacted like that to simply being picked up before...the watery nature of the blade usually keeps the energy at bay unless I intentionally combine it with my own electricity. I may need to see the monks and have them check the blade. I can't feel the lunar energy it should be imbued with."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 26, 2016)

Vince_Werewolf said:


> "Shiny," he calmly says as he picks up the sword and flows a blue aura around it, "my thanks, Jin" Vince bows.


- You're welcome, man. Take it with my best regards and wishes in your future adventures.



Abyssalrider said:


> Martin: "It's never reacted like that to simply being picked up before...the watery nature of the blade usually keeps the energy at bay unless I intentionally combine it with my own electricity. I may need to see the monks and have them check the blade. I can't feel the lunar energy it should be imbued with."


Jin gulps nervously :

- ... I hope I didn't mess up the enchantment with my own sapphires...


----------



## Julen (Aug 26, 2016)

(welp. I'll wait 'till the next scene to get back into the story. Because i'm not going to go like "...walking casualy down the streets. He stopped and saw Jin's weapon shop. _*What a coincidence!*_" that's just too lame XD)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 26, 2016)

Martin: "I doubt it, the enchantment likely just needs to be renewed. I never did stick around long enough to recieve the blessing of the noble beast it was based on...I'll return in two days time, until then command of the guard falls to Ryo."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 26, 2016)

(Time skip, time skip please, or we're stuck at my weapon shop, unless you guys wamna have more generic/boring interactions XD )


----------



## Julen (Aug 26, 2016)

(homemade fresh meme
Enough said)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 26, 2016)

(A couple days later outside of Jin's temple)

*Martin drops out of tbe sky landing on a nearby light post*

Martin: "that takes care of that...want to meet the noble creature this sword was crafted to honor? I recieved its blessing while I was at the monastery, and now I can call on it anywhere and anytime."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 26, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (A couple days later outside of Jin's temple)
> 
> *Martin drops out of tbe sky landing on a nearby light post*
> 
> Martin: "that takes care of that...want to meet the noble creature this sword was crafted to honor? I recieved its blessing while I was at the monastery, and now I can call on it anywhere and anytime."


Jin just shrugs while busy cleaning the leaves off the ground :

- Sorry, captain, but... I'm not interested. Not now.

He seems rather absent-minded, if not slightly stressed, as he goes on :

- Honestly, I'm feeling kind of out of sorts today. Not really in the mood for much excitement, if at all...

He brings a paw up and wipes the sweats off his forehead, then lets out a sigh of distress and frustration :

- Had to close my weapon shop, if you're curious... put out of business, in fact.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 26, 2016)

Martin: "they close you down because of the in-house forge?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 26, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Martin: "they close you down because of the in-house forge?"


Jin closes his eyes and stops his work long enough to answer :

- Not like that... I just don't have any customers to keep up the shop... business has been straight down to hell on my part, really.

He looks at the direction from the temple entrance to where his shop would be, and lets out another sigh :

- What was I thinking... who am I kidding even... I mean, me ? "Master Blacksmith" ?... "Master Enchanter" ?... Heh. Worst joke ever.

He shakes his head :

- Honestly, I should've seen this coming far sooner.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 26, 2016)

Martin: "how often do you think a warrior monk breaks a weapon or a guard needs their armor repaired? You saw that siege party a few days ago, with tensions rising among the other kingdoms how long until ours is caught in the middle? You might not have much business now, but once war breaks out...I have a feeling your skills will be high demand by those charged with defending Dragonia. You repaired my weapon as good as the day it was forged without even needing to examine it first. You're the best smith i've ever seen outside the monastery, I know you'll have customers soon. The Earthen Storm brigade, which is the company that backed us up the other night against the siege is currently in need of armor repairs and so far nobody has had the skill to do it...up for the task?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 26, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Martin: "how often do you think a warrior monk breaks a weapon or a guard needs their armor repaired? You saw that siege party a few days ago, with tensions rising among the other kingdoms how long until ours is caught in the middle? You might not have much business now, but once war breaks out...I have a feeling your skills will be high demand by those charged with defending Dragonia. You repaired my weapon as good as the day it was forged without even needing to examine it first. You're the best smith i've ever seen outside the monastery, I know you'll have customers soon. The Earthen Storm brigade, which is the company that backed us up the other night against the siege is currently in need of armor repairs and so far nobody has had the skill to do it...up for the task?"


Jin stops his work again, but this time the expression on his face is that of pure shock and surprise, as he remains speechless for a good few minutes, before clenching his fist :

- SIGN ME THE HELL UP, PLEASE.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 26, 2016)

Martin: "You do know that's 30,000 men each with a shield and suit of platemail in need of maintenance or repairs? How long do you think that could keep you in business?""


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 26, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Martin: "You do know that's 30,000 men each with a shield and suit of platemail in need of maintenance or repairs? How long do you think that could keep you in business?""


Jin chuckles and blushes at the same time :

- I wanna marry you so bad, captain. Too bad, I already have a boyfriend.

He then regains his composure :

- When and where do I sign up for it ? And, mind sharing me a bit about the pay ?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 26, 2016)

(Seems like Ban and Meliodas here lol)

Martin: "don't know the exact details but I know the crown would be paying for it, since it is for repairs and maintenance on guard equipment. Since I decide who repairs the equipment, I just sign a paper and they come to you."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 26, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (Seems like Ban and Meliodas here lol)


(Me and my dearest @Yaruzaru  )



Abyssalrider said:


> Martin: "don't know the exact details but I know the crown would be paying for it, since it is for repairs and maintenance on guard equipment. Since I decide who repairs the equipment, I just sign a paper and they come to you."


Jin nods, with the look of determination on his face :

- I'll keep them "in good shape" with my craftsmanship just as much as I would if I were a royal cook.

He chuckles a bit, then points his paw at where his shop would be :

- My "Silver Abyss" is still at the Market District.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 26, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Me and my dearest @Yaruzaru  )


(Referring to the seeming bromance and always saying captain lol)
Martin: "i've no doubt about that, but allow me to introduce someone who wishes to thank you for repairing my sword."
*does a whistle-like howl and a massive (11'9" tall and 1023 lbs) blue beast lands in the courtyard before nuzzling Jin while gesturing its head towards Martin*
(Yes it's Rydrake lol, but here we'll just call him the Lunar Guardian)



Martin: "the monks call him the Lunar Guardian, but they can't actually communicate with him. He's a wolf/leopard mix and after receiving his blessing, my partner in protecting the peace and harmony of the planet. He seems to think another guardian has been eyeing you, though he won't give any details."


----------



## Julen (Aug 26, 2016)

A young man walks down the street. His green clothes covered in blood and bits of white fur. He holding a strange looking knife and he wipes off the blood from it's blade. He didn't care about how he looked like and he just walked down the street like if it was a walk through the park
(New Julen is DEAD. Back to the old (badass) one)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 26, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (Referring to the seeming bromance and always saying captain lol)


(Jin is being respectful )



Abyssalrider said:


> nuzzling Jin


Jin blushes at the Guardian nuzzling him, but otherwise stands still, not knowing what else would be appropriate to do.



Abyssalrider said:


> He seems to think another guardian has been eyeing you, though he won't give any details.


Jin drops his jaw in utter shock :

- No. Way. Another guardian ? ME !?

He shakes his head in disbelief :

- I'm just an ordinary blacksmith and priest, no more, no less... what have I done to even have such an honor... I don't even know anymore. That's super unimaginable.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 26, 2016)

Martin: "that remains to be seen, he won't tell me why, or which one it is. Only that it is a very proud warrior, and has incredible physical strength."


----------



## Julen (Aug 26, 2016)

Suddenly a group of guards spottes the young man. As they did thwy atarted running towards him sue to the fact that he was covered in blood. As he realized that he was being chased he ran as fast as he could. He ran inside the temple. As soon as he got in he had a bunch of people in the on his way. He pushed the kangaroo-like one and yelled "comin' through!" as he tried to keep running.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 26, 2016)

-Martin clotheslines the man as he hits the ground, martin draws his sword and holds the tip against his throat.

Martin: "there a reason my men out there are chasing you?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 26, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Martin: "that remains to be seen, he won't tell me why, or which one it is. Only that it is a very proud warrior, and has incredible physical strength."


Jin chuckles and blushes yet again :

- Definitely not me, hehe...

He then looks at the Lunar Guardian, and blushes more :

- ... Is he gonna stop nuzzling me--



Julen said:


> He pushed the kangaroo-like one and yelled "comin' through!" as he tried to keep running.


- Ooof !

Jin suddenly gets violently knocked aside and falls on the ground as the man rushes through him. However, he quickly sees that the man is at the temple, and yells out loud :

- HEY, YOU THERE, STOP !



Abyssalrider said:


> -Martin clotheslines the man as he hits the ground, martin draws his sword and holds the tip against his throat.
> 
> Martin: "there a reason my men out there are chasing you?"


The Celestial Priests, including Jin's mothers and brother, follow Jin's call and quickly come into scene to face the man.


----------



## Julen (Aug 26, 2016)

The young mansees himself completelly surrounded by people. He grinds his teeth as he looks around. He still had some white fur on his shoulders and some blood on hia chest. He had no backpack (ahemammopouchesorequipmentingeneralahem) whatsoever. He had nothing but a strange looking knife.


He was also wearing some weird looking glasses.
He looks at the man that holds the tip of his sword against his neck. He smirks and says.
"i don't know.....is there?"


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 26, 2016)

(Also currently laying on his back with a sword tip at his throat)


----------



## Julen (Aug 26, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (Also currently laying on his back with a sword tip at his throat)


(whoops...lemme change that real quick. It's 3 in the morning here. My brain isn't working properly)


----------



## swooz (Aug 26, 2016)

I don't know how I'm coming into this story.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 26, 2016)

*Martin begins growling*
Martin: "i'm in no mood for games, why are they chasing you? And why are you covered in blood and fur? Give another smartass response and this sword will be the least of your problems."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 26, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> *Martin begins growling*
> Martin: "i'm in no mood for games, why are they chasing you? And why are you covered in blood and fur? Give another smartass response and this sword will be the least of your problems."


- Please ! Please ! No killing here !

Tirany can be heard calling out to Martin as she rushes up to him and the strange man.

- I don't know what's going on, but the ground of this temple is NOT going to be stained with blood !


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 26, 2016)

Martin: "I have no intention of defiling a temple of peace by spilling blood on its floor. When he drops that knife, i'll sheathe my sword. However temple or not my men chased him here, and I will bring him into custody."


----------



## swooz (Aug 26, 2016)

A scrawny, tall dog walks in, carrying a shield. He notices the scene and stops in his tracks.
"Did I come at the wrong time?"


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 26, 2016)

*as Martin whistles the guardian moves away from Jin and places his front-most paws on the young humans shoulders with his middle paws over his ankles*
Martin: "and just who the hell are you?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 26, 2016)

Tirany sounds a bit annoyed :

- Your men kind of violated the sacred ground of our temple by rushing in without our permission in the first place already...

Mina, backing up Tirany's words, flicks her paw outward, pointing at the entrance, her voice sounding rather demanding and dominant :

- Just get him out of here--

She then sees the Lunar Guardian, and drops her jaw in shock :

- What... on earth... is that ?


----------



## swooz (Aug 26, 2016)

Lunar guardian?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 26, 2016)

swooz said:


> Lunar guardian?


(Previous page, bruh)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 26, 2016)

Martin: "if they did violate sacred ground it would only have been done because he was being chased before he got here, and this noble animal is the Lunar Guardian. My newfound partner courtesy of my just receiving his blessing yesterday, this sword of mine was forged to honor him. He's an embodiment of the moons power and energy, our shared goal is to preserve the peace and harmony of the planet, just as the moon has done with the oceans for thousands of years."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 26, 2016)

Tirany and Mina take a good look at the guardian in utter shock, until Jin walks into the courtyard, looking rather annoyed at the sight of Martin's guards :

- What's going on in here ? And what's with all of you being in our temple ? Have some respect, please ?

He then glances at the Lunar Guardian holding his paw over the strange man, and frowns :

- Captain, I'm sorry, but this isn't the place to show dominance by mere power or control like that. How about you just drag that weirdo outta here please ?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 26, 2016)

*Martin looks at his men*
"You are aware that Jin outranks all of you standing there right? Leave NOW...Take him  *points to the human* into custody and place him in the cell outside my office"
*gives a quick whistle signalling the guardian to stand down*
"Showing dominance wasn't the intention, I needed him restrained while I determined who the skinny one was, I apologize for my men's actions, it won't happen again."


----------



## swooz (Aug 26, 2016)

Wait, I heard you're a blacksmith, so I came to your, uh, big house.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 26, 2016)

"looks like you got a customer already, go fire up that forge. I'll meet you there once I deal with the human and these idiots violating sacred ground without permission."
*hops on the guardians back, and flies off as the guards arrest the human and carry him away*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 26, 2016)

swooz said:


> Wait, I heard you're a blacksmith, so I came to your, uh, big house.





Abyssalrider said:


> looks like you got a customer already, go fire up that forge.


Jin glances at the dog-like person :

- Right, right... although, my forge isn't here. This is a temple. If you want, you can follow me to my shop at the market district, I have everything I need to help you.



Abyssalrider said:


> I'll meet you there once I deal with the human and these idiots violating scared ground without permission.


Jin slightly frowns at Martin calling his men "idiots", and waves his paws :

- Just... be easy on them, please.


----------



## swooz (Aug 26, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin glances at the dog-like person :
> 
> - Right, right... although, my forge isn't here. This is a temple. If you want, you can follow me to my shop at the market district, I have everything I need to help you.
> 
> ...


"Great, more walking. Where is this forge, anyway?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 26, 2016)

swooz said:


> "Great, more walking. Where is this forge, anyway?"


- Market district. Not very far from here. Just follow me. Only, like, 5 minutes of walking, really.

The two leave the temple and get to the market district, until they stop at a weapon shop with a large board hanging above that says "The SilverAbyss". Underneath it are 5 symbols, in a horizontal line :


















Hanging on the shelves are all sorts of weapons in similar colors, silver-white and titanium-black, but in various designs.
Next to the shop is a large forge, with thefire pit still burning like lava.


----------



## swooz (Aug 26, 2016)

"Okay, lead the way."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 26, 2016)

swooz said:


> "Okay, lead the way."


(We're already at my shop, bruh)


----------



## swooz (Aug 26, 2016)

"Kay then."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 26, 2016)

swooz said:


> "Kay then."


Jin starts up the fire pit and looks at the person :

- Okie, here we are. My weapon shop. Take a look, and lemme know if anything catches your eyes, yes ?

(This is what I got in the shop, excluding the two guns)
Việt Anh's submissions — Weasyl


----------



## swooz (Aug 26, 2016)

"Cleaver looks tempting, but I came for something else."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 26, 2016)

swooz said:


> "Cleaver looks tempting, but I came for something else."


Jin readies his hammer :

- Give me the details and I'll get on with it right away.


----------



## swooz (Aug 26, 2016)

"I'm a scientist, I research physics and chemistry, and my current project calls for the most unstable, destructive metal you have."


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 26, 2016)

*walks into the shop*
Martin: "Whatever you plan to do with it, had better not be done within half a mile of the city. Or we're going to have a problem."


----------



## swooz (Aug 26, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> *walks into the shop*
> Martin: "Whatever you plan to do with it, had better not be done within half a mile of the city. Or we're going to have a problem."


"Ah, I live a good ways off from here. And I do this stuff for a living, so I know what I'm doing."


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 26, 2016)

"if you haven't guessed yet i'm the the head captain of the guard here and as such I am obliged to remind you, professional or not. That reminds me you didn't get a good look at my sword earlier did you? Would you guess it's forged with an alloy of cobalt, iridium, titanium, and sapphire, while that large red gem is solid ruby? I bet you've never seen anything like this. *draws the blade as electricity starts arcing along the blade and sending out sparks, yet gives off a rather chilly aura as fog shrouds the back of the blade* that electricity is from me, the fog and chilly air it gives off is part of the blades actual enchantment."
*re-sheathes the sword* (btw Julen consider yourself no longer confined to a cell and released back into the city)


----------



## swooz (Aug 26, 2016)

"Well, I'll bet you've never seen something like this before," Faelen faces his shield at a boulder outside, and the tank on his back starts to rumble, the shield vibrates. In seconds, the boulder is reduced to a glowing orange puddle. "Mollecular destabilizer." He said cockily. "Locked doors aren't a problem for me."


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 26, 2016)

*punches a boulder, reducing it to dust*
"not exactly a problem for me either"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 26, 2016)

- How about you two let me get on with my pitiful job and go show off somewhere else, please ?

Jin sighs as he looks at the two showing off their equipment. He thinks of his own heavily-enchanted sword, but then decides to just shrug it off, and gets out some chunks of silver and titanium to get on with the weapons.

- You two are giving people less and less reason to come to my already-on-the-way-straight-down-to-hell business already, ugh...


----------



## swooz (Aug 26, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> - How about you two let me get on with my pitiful job and go show off somewhere else, please ?
> 
> Jin sighs as he looks at the two showing off their equipment. He thinks of his own heavily-enchanted sword, but then decides to just shrug it off, and gets out some chunks of silver and titanium to get on with the weapons.
> 
> - You two are giving people less and less reason to come to my already-on-the-way-straight-down-to-hell business already, ugh...


"A'ight"


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 26, 2016)

"well you do already have at least 30,000 customers lined up so...besides considering you repaired my sword I think I can say using it outside your shop is good advertisement"


----------



## swooz (Aug 26, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "well you do already have at least 30,000 customers lined up so...besides considering you repaired my sword I think I can say using it outside your shop is good advertisement"


"Let's use it then, shall we?" (Smirks)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 26, 2016)

(btw technology is super limited in this rp, basically just really early steam powered stuff that's pretty much limited to castles and other rather large buildings.)


----------



## swooz (Aug 27, 2016)

What about me? Can I at least make primitive versions of my technology?
My character has no fighting skills outside of his brain.


----------



## swooz (Aug 27, 2016)

Like Fallout-ish stuff.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 27, 2016)

(not everyone has to have a combat role, yours could be a strategist, architect, advisor, etc. While Jin's character has strong combat potential, he works as a blacksmith and a priest, so he largely helps out with environmental disasters or destroying objects and buildings where no people are in harms way, sometimes as a healer or support role)


----------



## swooz (Aug 27, 2016)

Kay, but my technology has more uses than combat. Some's for self-defense, but mostly it's for things like what you said, strategy and making battle plans.

I don't have to use it, but it's an important part of my character. Everyone thinks he's crazy because of his outlandish ideas, like magnetism and radioactivity.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 27, 2016)

(Heavily magic-reliant tech I will allow, but not anything more complicated than a flying boat. Btw anything not intended as part of the rp interaction goes in parentheses)


----------



## swooz (Aug 27, 2016)

(Okay.)



(LOL)


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Aug 27, 2016)

(He just-... bah... Anyways, how do you think I could progress? I apologize for asking the equivalent question over and over... Heh..)


----------



## swooz (Aug 27, 2016)

(What's "Heavily magic-reliant?" I wouldn't know how to make that mixture. Not trying to be difficult, just can't understand that combination. Do I just take the real-life science part out and make it like a metal magic wand?)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 27, 2016)

(Think magitek from ffxiv:arr, everything basically functions through magic and gems/crystals enchantedto act as batteries or other power sources)


----------



## swooz (Aug 27, 2016)

(I see, thanks.)


----------



## swooz (Aug 27, 2016)

(You guys are basically fuckin cavemen.)


----------



## Julen (Aug 27, 2016)

The young man that ran into the temple walks inside Jin's weapon shop. He looks around and sees the group. He leans against a wall and looks at them with a smartass smirk on his face.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 27, 2016)

Julen said:


> The young man that ran into the temple walks inside Jin's weapon shop. He looks around and sees the group. He leans against a wall and looks at them with a smartass smirk on his face.


- Not you again ?

Jin frowns at the man's sight while preparing the shelves to display his weapons.

- What do you want now ?


----------



## Julen (Aug 27, 2016)

"well...." he said with a smirk as he removed his shades and pulled out his knife (more like bayonet). "my service knife's a bit dull...and well....i need it to be sharp. Y'follow me?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 27, 2016)

Julen said:


> "well...." he said with a smirk as he removed his shades and pulled out his knife (more like bayonet). "my service knife's a bit dull...and well....i need it to be sharp. Y'follow me?"


Jin crosses his arms with a frown as he shows his clear suspicion towards the man.

- Answer me this, then. What happened this morning ? Because I'm not working with criminals or refuges on the loose. You better answer quick before I drag you to in front of the captain again.


----------



## Julen (Aug 27, 2016)

"well.... I just got in a fight. As simple as that. A guy threatened me and i didn't really appreciate it....i didn't kill him tho! Just showed him who's baws. Then those guards followed me.....because let's be honest. If you see someone dressing weird with blood stains on his clothes and holding a knife.....i mean.....you'd suspect something" he chuckled a bit as he looked at his knife.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 27, 2016)

Julen said:


> "well.... I just got in a fight. As simple as that. A guy threatened me and i didn't really appreciate it....i didn't kill him tho! Just showed him who's baws. Then those guards followed me.....because let's be honest. If you see someone dressing weird with blood stains on his clothes and holding a knife.....i mean.....you'd suspect something" he chuckled a bit as he looked at his knife.


- Right...

Jin chuckles half-heartedly :

- Not gonna lie, you do look like a weirdo.

He then takes a glance at the man's knife :

- ... And that thing makes you look like both a criminal and an easy target, to be honest. Unless you have this...

Jin shows the man a medal with an amethyst carved on it.

- ... You're not allowed to have weapons within the city. As such, if you're seen with even just a dagger like that, you'll be arrested.

He then shakes his head :

- Sorry, but until you're officially permitted to wield weapons, I cannot help you.


----------



## Julen (Aug 27, 2016)

The human frowned and crossed his arms "well then. Where the fuck do i get permissions to conceal weapons?!?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 27, 2016)

Julen said:


> The human frowned and crossed his arms "well then. Where the fuck do i get permissions to conceal weapons?!?"


Jin points at Martin and the other person that look like they're about to give each other a bad time, which may be able to indirectly advertise Jin's craftsmanship as seen in Martin's good-as-new sword.

- Talk to the captain, and, maybe, I dunno...


Spoiler: Take a bitch-slap in the face ?



Feeling super fired up, Jin brings his fist up.

- Backhand bitch-slap !

He swings his fist at the punchbag again, with the black aura like before. The bag is broken off the base as it gets knocked away and is sent flying out of there, until it hits a wall.



- ... With that kind of smart-ass look of your face, I'm sure you'll get the right answer in the kindest way possible from a hot-headed captain like Martin himself.


----------



## Julen (Aug 27, 2016)

"yeah. I have something called charisma pal..." he said with a smartass smile. "i'll get the answer i want..."


----------



## Julen (Aug 27, 2016)

(



Spoiler: Ahem.



LISTEN UP YOU FREAK! I JOINED THE ARMY TO FIGHT AGAINST LITTLE SCUMBAGS LIKE YOU AND I LOVE IT! I LIKE TO TEAR THEM APPART, AND KILL THEM IN THE GORIEST WAY AS POSSIBLE SO DON'T THINK THAT I'M "ACTING" YOU MAGGOT, I'M WELL KNOWN AS A PSYCO FOR A REASON. I'VE LEARNED 2 REALLY IMPORTANT WORDS IN THE ARMY : "SEMPER FI" SO DON'T EXPECT ME TO HELP YOU IN ANY WAY YOU CUNT!
Oh. Also a fun fact: you guys smell like chicken when burned


 enough said)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 27, 2016)

Julen said:


> "yeah. I have something called charisma pal..." he said with a smartass smile. "i'll get the answer i want..."


- Uhu, go right ahead.

Jin chuckles, sounding twice as smart-ass and absent-minded :

- You know where to find my temple if the captain breaks your nose.



Julen said:


> (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(I love you too)


----------



## Julen (Aug 27, 2016)

(you're welcome buddy XD)
"for now i'll wait 'till these two are done doing....euh....whatever the fuck they're doing and then i'll talk to him" he said as he chuckled a bit.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 27, 2016)

Jin just shrugs :

- Yeah, yeah, whatever...

He then gets back to the shop, grumbling a bit to himself.


----------



## Julen (Aug 27, 2016)

The human raised an eyebrow as he saw both kangaroo-like creatures. "well wha-da-ya-know..." he mutterd to himself with a smirk. Then he sat on the floor, leaning his back against the wall. Then he looked inside his pockets. His wallet containing random papers and useless currency, a zippo lighter, some cigarettes, chewgum, a Snicker and his old walkman. He looked at the walkman and wondered "will i find a plug to load this?" he chuckled a bit and putted everything back inside his pockets except the Snicker and the walkman. He started eating the Snicker and messed with his walkman.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 27, 2016)

Julen said:


> (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(*cries internally*)


----------



## Julen (Aug 27, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (*cries internally*)


(*pats back* tsk tsk....it's ok now)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 27, 2016)

Julen said:


> (*pats back* tsk tsk....it's ok now)


(*still crying / whimpering / whining* T_T )


----------



## Julen (Aug 27, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (*still crying / whimpering / whining* T_T )


(oh come ooooooooooooooooon. I was kidn'! You know i'm not like that.....always)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 27, 2016)

Today is a much different day for Jin, and he sees that Martin wasn't kidding when he said that Jin would be seriously occupied.
Jin's craftsmanship ensures that the guards' equipment will be easily mistaken as unbreakable, due to the ridiculously high durability. His experience in magics in general allow him to provide the guards' equipment with high-level enchantments to further reinforce their combat capabilities.

(#Skyrim)


> _*Legendary Dragonian Helmet of Peerless Resurgence*_ : +100% mana / +100% mana regeneration
> _*Legendary Dragonian Armor of Peerless Remedy*_ : +100% health / +100% health regeneration
> _*Legendary Dragonian Boots of Peerless Renewal*_ : +100% stamina / +100% stamina regeneration
> _*Legendary Dragonian Gloves of Peerless Sure-Grip*_ : +50% one-handed / +50% two-handed / +50% archery
> ...


Jin works almost non-stop, looking like they have zero intent about chilling out and taking a break. At the end of the day, he has taken care of around 60 guards. When Jin closes the shop, it's around half past 7.
He takes a look at the direction where "The Iron Dog" pub is, seemingly in thoughts.

_Martin sure has helped his business a lot. Inviting him to a meal would be the least he can do.
_
Then, with a flap of his wings, he takes off and flies towards Martin's office.


----------



## Julen (Aug 27, 2016)

(daaaaaaaamn daniel
Back at it again with the waiting until the next scene to appear again
using the "*what a coincidence!*" lame tactic XD)
(my life in a nutshell *facedesks*)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 27, 2016)

Julen said:


> (daaaaaaaamn daniel
> Back at it again with the waiting until the next scene to appear again
> using the "*what a coincidence!*" lame tactic XD)


(Or you can be "bat-shit crazy/drunk" at the bar when we arrive ?... Idfk anymore XD )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 27, 2016)

Julen said:


> (my life in a nutshell *facedesks*)


(*pats on back* )


----------



## Julen (Aug 27, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Or you can be "bat-shit crazy/drunk" at the bar when we arrive ?... Idfk anymore XD )






(That's me right now. God i love making those XD)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 27, 2016)

Julen said:


> View attachment 13263
> (That's me right now)


(*takes cover at a corner and braces self for impact*)


----------



## Julen (Aug 27, 2016)

The young man would be drinking inside the Iron Dog which was strangely emoty by that time. He'd be sitting alone at the end of the bar. Halfway shitfaced. He'd be drinking in silence as he opens and closes the lid of his zippo lighter.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 27, 2016)

Julen said:


> The young man would be drinking inside the Iron Dog which was strangely emoty by that time. He'd be sitting alone at the end of the bar. Halfway shitfaced. He'd be drinking in silence as he opens and closes the lid of his zippo lighter.


(Still gotta wait because Martin isn't on yet, and if he doesn't feel likd going to the bar with me, you can face-desk all night by yourself XD )


----------



## Julen (Aug 27, 2016)

This would be him right now.

(god i had so much fun making this XDDD) (Nah. I'll use the lame tactic again then)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 27, 2016)

-As Jin arrives at the office he notices it's empty, a few seconds later Martin arrives through the window.
Martin: "Jin, to what do I owe this pleasure?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 27, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> -As Jin arrives at the office he notices it's empty, a few seconds later Martin arrives through the window.
> Martin: "Jin, to what do I owe this pleasure?"


Jin turns around to see Martin (still in a "feral" pose) :

- Ah, there you are, captain.

He lets out a happy smile :

- Let's go to "Iron Dog" for dinner. My treat. I wanna thank you for helping me with my job.


----------



## Julen (Aug 27, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (*takes cover at a corner and braces self for impact*)


(*comes closer wielding axe* x3)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 27, 2016)

Julen said:


> (*comes closer wielding axe* x3)


(Sweet mama llama ! *readies a sword* : 3 )


----------



## Julen (Aug 27, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Sweet mama llama ! *readies a sword* : 3 )


(*walks out of the room. Minutes later screams could be heard. He walks back in, covered in blood and holding a chainsaw with a psycopathic smile*)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 27, 2016)

Julen said:


> (*walks out of the room. Minutes later screams could be heard. He walks back in, covered in blood and holding a chainsaw with a psycopathic smile*)


(O.O)
(BYE *runs out of the room*)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 27, 2016)

"sure, why not."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 27, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "sure, why not."


... later, at the Iron Dog...

Jin sits next to Martin as they have dinner together.

- So, how did I do, captain ? Are your men good with what I got for them ?

(The enchantments are in the previous page)


----------



## Julen (Aug 27, 2016)

The young man is still at the very end of bar. Alone. Leaning his head against the table and holding an empty beer. He could be mumbling from time to time. ".......msb.....sjsm...."


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 27, 2016)

"60 down and 29,940 to go, you'll be busy for quite a while with their gear. While I'm surprised you managed to actually increase the strength of the enchantments already present in the gear, i'm not surprised the work is every bit the high quality that you gave to my sword."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 27, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "60 down and 29,940 to go, you'll be busy for quite a while with their gear."


Jin chuckles :

- That's if the 60 "downed" ones today don't find themselves at my shop again...



Abyssalrider said:


> "I'm surprised you managed to actually increase the strength of the enchantments already present in the gear"



(Let's take an example to clear any confusion there may be)

_*Legendary Dragonian Helmet of Peerless Resurgence*_ : +100% mana / +100% mana regeneration
(It'd mean the mana bonus is increased _*by*_ 100%, not _*to*_ 100% ; in other words, the mana bonus is doubled)
(Same to every other piece : the number indicates the amount of power added into the enchantments)

- Yeah... I'm still working hard to become a Master Enchanter as well... and not just this city, but _*the entire kingdom*_ as well.

Jin scratches his head and blushes, fearing that what he just said is out of question :

- ... Sometimes I dunno if it's passion or obsession, myself... but I suppose both serves to push me forward.



Abyssalrider said:


> "i'm not surprised the work is every bit as high quality as you gave to my sword."


Jin puffs his chest proudly :

- "SMITHING" increased to 100 !

He then laughs a bit at the terrible reference.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 28, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin puffs his chest proudly :
> 
> - "SMITHING" increased to 100 !
> 
> He then laughs a bit at the terrible reference.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 28, 2016)

(I can't believe in just 10 days, we're at 25 pages lol.)
"i'm sure you'll reach that goal of yours, David always wanted to be a great alchemist and now he's the Master Alchemist for the city. However he's so uncomfortable around new people his elderly assistant talks to all the customers so they think he's the alchemist and David is the assistant." *chuckles*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 28, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (I can't believe in just 10 days, we're at 25 pages lol.)


(Good for you and thanks to me lol)



Abyssalrider said:


> "i'm sure you'll reach that goal of yours, David always wanted to be a great alchemist and now he's the Master Alchemist for the city. However he's so uncomfortable around new people his elderly assistant talks to all the customers so they think he's the alchemist and David is the assistant." *chuckles*


Jin chuckles at how David is mistaken for the assistant :

- Gotta love the irony, hehe...

While eating, Jin seems to be in thoughts as he looks at the plates of food, as if something is occupying his mind. Eventually, he puts the bowl and chopsticks (Asian lol) down, and glances at Martin :

- ... So... captain, I have a ton of questions to ask you, if you don't mind... although, nothing personal, I'm just curious... and a bit serious.

Jin takes a sip of milk (yes, milk, lol) from his jug, then glances back at Martin again :

- First... Do you think I got what it'll take to be the Master Enchanter of at least the city yet ?

He pauses for a few seconds, then continues :

- Second, I heard rumors about monsters being restless at the north border ? Especially those "Blaze-Hounds" that gave you a bad time ?

Jin follows up after yet a few more seconds, as if to let Martin catch up with him :

- Third... I heard you're looking for potential fighters and whatnot to recruit and promote to the rank of guard commander or something ?...

This time, Jin flattens his ears to the sides and blushes a bit, his tail slowly swaying behind as he looks down a bit, as if trying to avoid eye-contact :

- My final question is... do you think I have the needed skills for any of those... um... professions ?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 28, 2016)

Julen said:


> The young man is still at the very end of bar. Alone. Leaning his head against the table and holding an empty beer. He could be mumbling from time to time. ".......msb.....sjsm...."


(For your record in this RP : Martin and I are at the bar, so you can walk up to us like a drunkard and start smack-talking to Martin for arresting you at my temple ealier XD )


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 28, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Good for you and thanks to me lol)
> 
> 
> Jin chuckles at how David is mistaken for the assistant :
> ...


"That's for the council of elders to decide, but yes I think you could do it"
*hears the second question*
"while there is some substance to those rumors, the Blaze-Hounds are a bandit crew of savage barbarians. I still have flashbacks to that day...If I never see them again I'll consider both them and myself lucky"
*third question*
"that is true, we're looking for Regional Commanders to help offset the amount of orders I give and paperwork I do every week. Being the only person with the authority to give orders to various local barracks gets tiring, there are nearly two million men in the Dragonian guard spread out among the kingdom."
*last one*
"while you have the skills needed, regional commanders are required to live in the region they are in charge of and with your shop and temple located here I don't want to put you in a position where you have to choose between your profession and family, or your duties as a guardsman.



Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (For your record in this RP : Martin and I are at the bar, so you can walk up to us like a drunkard and start smack-talking to Martin for arresting you at my temple ealier XD )


(would have arrested him like half a week ago lol)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 29, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (would have arrested him like half a week ago lol)


(Everybody wants a piece of me lol)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 29, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Everybody wants a piece of me lol)


(I meant Julen lol)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 29, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (I meant Julen lol)


(Should've cleared that up dammit, lol)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 29, 2016)

(forgot the second quote but it's fixed now)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 29, 2016)

Jinuru appears to completely follow Martin's advice as she nuzzles Jin while making a pouty face :

- Mister Dragon-Wolfy is right, dad... I want you at home with me...

Jin blushes a lot at his daughter's words (but more on how she refers to Martin lol), and chuckles in embarrassment, while holding her close :

- Of course, of course, I'm just asking the captain if I'll have to join the army or something sooner or later... I guess not... yet.

She turns to look at Martin (with a puppy face lol) :

- You won't force my dad to join the army, will you, sir ?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 29, 2016)

(Dragonia doesn't have an army, even if the gear used by the Earthen Storm Brigade are all remnants from the great war nearly a thousand years earlier)
"nobody can force him to join the army as we don't have one, the Guard is completely voluntary. But even if he joined i'd never transfer him unless he requested it. Family is important, take it from someone who couldn't grow up alongside his parents. Mine aren't allowed in the city as they're both completely feral, so I grew up on the streets, visiting them every couple months, bringing David in with me when he was old enough to survive."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 29, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "Family is important, take it from someone who couldn't grow up alongside his parents. Mine aren't allowed in the city as they're both completely feral"


Jin frowns in shock and frustration :

- What do you mean... feral aren't allowed ? Why ?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 29, 2016)

"feral creatures with human or intelligent personalities are allowed, my parents are fully feral, basically no different from wild animals. A fact which also means I have no intention of finding out how David and I even came from such a pairing."


----------



## swooz (Aug 29, 2016)

"You came from what? How can you talk if your parents can't talk?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 29, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "feral creatures with human or intelligent personalities are allowed, my parents are fully feral, basically no different from wild animals. A fact which also means I have no intention of finding out how David and I even came from such a pairing."


(I just finished Jin's wyvern form, yeeey...)
(Yes, he still has the bladed wings, too)






(*dragon roar intensifies*)


----------



## Julen (Aug 29, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (I just finished Jin's wyvern form, yeeey...)
> (Yes, he still has the blade
> 
> 
> ...






(another homemade meme. 
Jk

I'm such a prick XD)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 29, 2016)

"oh they can talk, just not like we are right now. that's actually how I learned to speak to wolves, dragons and other reptiles. I stopped questioning the specifics of our birth years ago, looking into it only caused a headache and brought a lot more questions than it answered. Like where our stripes came from, why we can walk upright like humans and elves, speak in human and elven languages as well as understand and communicate using animal speech patterns, and numerous others. All that matters to me regarding it, is that it happened and we're here. I don't need any other details, that's good enough for me."


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Aug 29, 2016)

(I'm ready to join in. Here's my character's bio:
Race: Wolf that walks on all four legs
Gender: Male
Age: Rumored to be around his late 30s or 40s. 
Extra: 4ft tall, dark brown fur and wears a black hood and cloak. The hood always seems to cask a shadow over his face so no one really knows his eye or hair color.  
Weapons used: none
Abilities: He can force pierce armor and flesh with a swift slash by his metal paw hand. He is also quick with good reaction time. 
Magic known: none
Skills: Armor-piercing swipe, can lead a unit, and stealthy. 
Profession: Assumed to be some kind of soldier or mercenary. 
Personality: He prefers not to be a talker. He is easily iritated.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 29, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> I stopped questioning the specifics of our birth years ago, looking into it only caused a headache and brought a lot more questions than it answered.


(a reptile (dragon) and a mammal (wolf), both feral, produce two crossbreed anthro children that resemble their mammal father but were possibly hatched from their reptile mother's eggs)
(headache indeed lol)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 29, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> (I'm ready to join in. Here's my character's bio:
> Race: Wolf that walks on all four legs
> Gender: Male
> Age: Rumored to be around his late 30s or 40s.
> ...


(aaaaaand his name ?)


----------



## Julen (Aug 29, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (aaaaaand his name ?)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 29, 2016)

Julen said:


>


(*dead*)


----------



## swooz (Aug 29, 2016)

(Weik meh ahp
weik meh ahp isnide
cend weik ahp
weik meh (dies))


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 29, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (a reptile (dragon) and a mammal (wolf), both feral, produce two crossbreed anthro children that resemble their mammal father but were possibly hatched from their reptile mother's eggs)
> (headache indeed lol)


(never said eggs though, but you can't forget their tiger-like stripes that neither parents species has, or the fact that they can actually speak. this is one of those things that perpetually annoys me about my sona because there is no literally no possible way to give a logical explanation for it without some sort of gap or loophole. I just go with "because it did" as my explanation for how lol.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 29, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> never said eggs though


(that's why I said "possibly" bruh)



Abyssalrider said:


> you can't forget their tiger-like stripes that neither parents species has


(I don't care lol, it's your character ; you can give him butterfly wings and I'd just *shrugs* lol)



Abyssalrider said:


> this is one of those things that perpetually annoys me about my sona because there is no literally no possible way to give a logical explanation for it without some sort of gap or loophole


(just chill bruh)



Abyssalrider said:


> I just go with "because it did" as my explanation for how lol


(that's all you'll need lol)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 29, 2016)

(think i'll just go with the "street rat" backstory I'm using in the other rp from now on, saves me the hassle and others the headache of trying to explain it)
"either way, this got depressing fast....let's brighten the mood a bit..."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 29, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "either way, this got depressing fast....let's brighten the mood a bit..."


(out of ideas : | )


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Aug 29, 2016)

Julen said:


>


(Seriously? -_-)


Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (aaaaaand his name ?)


(*Facepalm* Oh, it's Ashur.)

(So I join in immediately by making a scene or just walk in?)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 29, 2016)

(just walk into the bar, it'll renew the life of the fading scene)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Aug 29, 2016)

(Ok I'll do that.) 
*A dark inconspicuous figure in a cloak and hood opens the door and slowly walks inside looking towards the floor. He sits at an empty table far from anyone else, except he doesn't sit on a chair. He keeps both of his front paws under his cloak and doesn't speak a single word.*


----------



## Julen (Aug 29, 2016)

The young man looks up just to see the blacksmith (jin) and that smart-ass captain. He just says "oh god no." as he slams his head against the table.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Aug 29, 2016)

*The quiet one takes notice of the guy who just slammed his head against the table, then makes a disgruntled sigh and looks back towards the table.*


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 29, 2016)

*yells to the human*
"You're here too? What a surprise."


----------



## Julen (Aug 29, 2016)

The human looks up and looks at the captain "yeah i know....what a *coincidence!" *


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Aug 29, 2016)

"A human, how unsurprising." He muttered to himself while eavesdropping on conversation around the bar.


----------



## Julen (Aug 29, 2016)

The human stood up and walked next to the captain and he just took a seat. "i know we didn't start very.....euh....let's say......"proper" way....but....ya'll mind if i join?" he asked


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 29, 2016)

"better not have that knife on you, or we're going to have another problem.  join us and have a drink on me."


----------



## Julen (Aug 29, 2016)

"me? Knife?!? HAHAHAHAHA!" He laughed a bit awkwardly as he tried to hide his bayonet as best as he could. Then he smiled and said "a drink? Hell yeah!"


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 29, 2016)

"i'll let you in on a little secret most don't know about my vest, but before we get to that you see that sword hilt with no blade hanging from my left hip?"


----------



## Julen (Aug 29, 2016)

"euh.....yeah? I mean....i'm not blind" he said as he scratched the back of his head


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Aug 29, 2016)

*Ashur looks back up and sees a wolf looking man with dragon wings and in uniform. Judging by his appearance, he must be of a high ranking stature.*
"How in the world does nature create a creature half wolf and half dragon wings? A hybrid perhaps. I wonder if that came from his abilities, or some freak accident."
*He also notices a big multicolored person with unfamiliar looking wings and an eye on his lower torso.*
"What the hell? It strains my eyes just looking at him. I don't even know what he's supposed to be. Definitely not like a person you'd find on the streets. He's fat, he's probably rich in money of some kind."


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 29, 2016)

(not a uniform that's just his street clothes, he refuses to wear his uniform, no room for his wings lmao, which btw he keeps his wings hidden under his vest until he decides to fly.)
"want to know why it has no blade unlike the sword I used the other day? When I draw the hilt it manifests a blade of pure green fire with a core of blue electricity, personally I find it way too flashy but I carry it anyway as a symbol to rally my men with. my vest on the other hand..."
*holds his vest open, revealing two dagger sheathes integrated into the inner lining made of scales that upon closer inspection are actually all blades of throwing knives and flechettes*
"aside from two others, you guys are the first to see that little detail about my vest. And just in-case I want you to keep this."
*hands the human a black coin looking thing*
"what's your name? something tells me you don't want me calling you 'human' all the time."


----------



## Julen (Aug 29, 2016)

"back home friends called me Red. But name's actually Julen" he goes for a handshake as he takes a look at the black coin looking thingy. "now this is...?"


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 29, 2016)

"consider it a trophy for managing to evade my men as they chased you halfway across the park district. it allows you to carry that poorly hidden weird-ass knife inside your jacket when your in a city."


----------



## Julen (Aug 29, 2016)

"finally!" he said as he pulled out the bayonet (tired of saying knife) and literally stabbed the table. "goddammit....you can't imagine how uncorfortable it is to hide that....jesus...."


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 29, 2016)

"yours looks made for maximum bloodshed, but mine are for piercing armor and disabling an enemy with minimal injury"
*stabs his dual primary and his single back-up daggers into the table*
(\/\/\/dual primary daggers\/\/\/)



 
(\/\/\/back-up dagger\/\/\/)


----------



## Julen (Aug 29, 2016)

Julen chuckled "yeah....if i had my whole equipment you would have known what killing someone easily means...also..."disabling an enemy"???? "minimal injury"?!?! Pfffffft..." he laughed for a second "that's the funniest thing i've ever heard..."


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 29, 2016)

"that a fact?"
*brings his fist down onto a solid oak table next to them splintering it as it breaks into 5 pieces, while using his wings to shield the other patrons*
"my bow and blades are only tools, my body is the weapon that wields them. Or did you miss that detail when I arrested you the other day, you never even saw my arm coming did you? though I do appreciate not injuring any of my men during your little chase""


----------



## Julen (Aug 29, 2016)

"..." he just stays still as he saw how the table broke into pieces.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 29, 2016)

"i'm a martial-artist training since 5 years old, the weapons make it easier to minimize injury to suspects than trying to pull punches accelerated by my electric abilities *as electricity crackles around his hand* surely you questioned why I had those harnesses with blades attached to them on my forearms the other day, those are my primary weapons. I also happen to be a warrior monk. but it's worth noting the reason nobody bothers us here isn't because i'm the guard captain and regularly buy patrons drinks. it's because my brother and I co-own the pub. I actually make the furniture here since I regularly break them doing things like that. Judging by your silence I take it you don't see that very often?"


----------



## Julen (Aug 29, 2016)

"euh...ye....yeah. back home people....people do not see that really often..." he said as he scratched the back of his head


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 29, 2016)

"you'll find many here in SnowStar and all across Dragonia are far stronger than they look, we may be a kingdom of pacifists but that in no way means we are defenseless. and it certainly doesn't mean we won't fight when we have to, we simply prefer to avoid it but when pushed far enough we can and will strike back...hard."
(Dragonia is the size of Russia btw) *removes his daggers from the table and re-sheathes them in his vest*
"enjoy the drinks, if you ever want to spar you know where to find me."
*gets up and walks behind the bar, grabbing a couple bottles and motioning to Julen*


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Aug 29, 2016)

(Oh.)
*Ashur takes a look at the daggers the wolf one just drove on the table, surprised that somebody would do that in public and not spark some kind of authority to get involved, although it's in a bar after all. The dagger owner tone sounded heated and serious. Ashur gets up and walks towards him finally.* 
"What's with the commotion you're stirring up? You sound like you are ready to have a brawl. And weapons to only injure? I'll admit that sounds funny, although welding them in public might get you in trouble."


----------



## Julen (Aug 29, 2016)

Julen smiles slightly and comes closer to the bar. "i still don't know your name"


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 29, 2016)

"Name's Martin, and as for you *looks at the suspiciously cloaked patron* I doubt anyone is going to arrest the head captain of the guard for destroying furniture in the pub that he owns, let alone for carrying weapons in the city. I may like a good brawl or sparring match every now and then, but i'm not going to do it in my own pub with a patron i'm serving free of charge."


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Aug 29, 2016)

"Head captain of what guard? Free drinks? So these are your friends as well as 'that guy' other there?"


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 29, 2016)

"head captain the Dragonian Guard, as in the guard for the entire kingdom...I am serving him drinks, because he managed to impress me. And while the kangaroo over there with his daughter is a recently met friend, this human is someone i'd met just a couple days ago. The tables are made from black oak specifically to hide the numerous blade marks on the surface of them, while also being stronger than the oak typically used to make furniture"


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Aug 29, 2016)

"Dragonian guards? As in dragons, this country is named Dragonia? Black oak? I hard of dark oak but black? Are you sure it wasn't colored to be black? If so where did it come from?"


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 29, 2016)

"yes this country is named after the dragons native to it since before this city was founded. the wood comes from trees I cut down myself, near the monastery I trained at. I call it black oak because it's always pitch black even freshly cut from a decades old tree or newly grown on a sapling."


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Aug 29, 2016)

"Dragons? Uh, I don't have good relation with them. Either the feral ones are eating people and burning property, or the sentient ones are trying to take over my/other homelands."
*He places both of his hands/paws on the table, revealing he is missing his right hand/paw, replaced by a metal hand/paw.* 
"I don't know what dragons on this side of the world are like."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 29, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> and an eye on his lower torso.


(By the way, Jin has a 3rd eye on his chest, and a 2nd mouth on his belly ; just sayin')


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Aug 29, 2016)

(Let's just assume he saw him from afar and didn't really get a good look at him.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 29, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> (Let's just assume he saw him from afar and didn't really get a good look at him.)


(Oh okie)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Aug 29, 2016)

(So you're going to introduce him to Ashur or just ignore him for the time being?)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 29, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> (So you're going to introduce him to Ashur or just ignore him for the time being?)


(Going to introduce him ; gimme a sec)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Aug 29, 2016)

(Okay, got it.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 29, 2016)

Jin takes a sip of his glass of milk as he listens to the three in silence while feeding Jinuru.
His expression doesn't change in the slightest bit as he watches Martin demonstrating his powers and showing his weapons. He's so used to Martin's tendency of refusing to hold himself back, so much so that the most reactions he has when Martin breaks the table, shows the weapons, tells of his lifetime as an acomplished warrior, is just a very unnoticeable nod.
He turns his attention to Ashur, particularly his metal paw, and raises his eyebrow.

- Fancy claws you got there.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 29, 2016)

"Well considering the kingdom was named to honor the majestic beasts as the first allies of SnowStars founders just over 4,000 years ago, they're pretty friendly. They even agreed to help defend the city and kingdom from attacks, the ones north of the enforced border are...less friendly..."


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Aug 29, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "Well considering the kingdom was named to honor the majestic beasts as the first allies of SnowStars founders just over 4,000 years ago, they're pretty friendly. They even agreed to help defend the city and kingdom from attacks, the ones north of the enforced border are...less friendly..."


"Oh. Well that's good news at least." *He turns his attention to Jin.*



Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin takes a sip of his glass of milk as he listens to the three in silence while feeding Jinuru.
> His expression doesn't change in the slightest bit as he watches Martin demonstrating his powers and showing his weapons. He's so used to Martin's tendency of refusing to hold himself back, so much so that the most reactions he has when Martin breaks the table, shows the weapons, tells of his lifetime as an acomplished warrior, is just a very unnoticeable nod.
> He turns his attention to Ashur, particularly his metal paw, and raises his eyebrow.
> 
> - Fancy claws you got there.


"I wouldn't really call it 'fancy.' Losing a paw doesn't exactly feel great. I don't think you ever experienced pain like that."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 29, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> "I wouldn't really call it 'fancy.' Losing a paw doesn't exactly feel great. I don't think you ever experienced pain like that."


- Nope. I never lost a paw...

Jin points to his bladed wings :

- ... I lost my wings. I used to have wings like the captain here, until those monsters at the north almost had me for their snacks.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 29, 2016)

"i've never lost a limb so I can't begin to compare anything to it, but I have had my wings shredded apart and been slashed across the back to the point of near death. *removes his vest and scalemail shirt to show Ashur and Julen his back* the 27 scars on my back where fur no longer grows were from my first and only trip north of the border, I was eleven and arrogant to think I could get there and back unharmed...6 days is how long it took me to escape those responsible for those scars, I killed the man who did it as I fled with my best friend to save his life. I've never gone back there, and likely never will...but that still can't compare to losing a limb..."


----------



## swooz (Aug 29, 2016)

(I forgot what I was doing here. Kinda lost my place in the story)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Aug 29, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> - Nope. I never lost a paw...
> 
> Jin points to his bladed wings :
> 
> - ... I lost my wings. I used to have wings like the captain here, until those monsters at the north almost had me for their snacks.


"Oh, well that sucks. But how strong does a creature have to be to do something like that to a guy like you?" 



Abyssalrider said:


> "i've never lost a limb so I can't begin to compare anything to it, but I have had my wings shredded apart and been slashed across the back to the point of near death. *removes his vest and scalemail shirt to show Ashur and Julen his back* the 27 scars on my back where fur no longer grows were from my first and only trip north of the border, I was eleven and arrogant to think I could get there and back unharmed...6 days is how long it took me to escape those responsible for those scars, I killed the man who did it as I fled with my best friend to save his life. I've never gone back there, and likely never will...but that still can't compare to losing a limb..."


"Damage to the skin is intolerable. That reminds me of the time I dealth with acid."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 29, 2016)

swooz said:


> (I forgot what I was doing here. Kinda lost my place in the story)


(Currently just at a bar discussing / chit-chatting stuffs like in the "General Discussion" in FA forum lol)


----------



## swooz (Aug 29, 2016)

(My favorite.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 29, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> "Oh, well that sucks. But how strong does a creature have to be to do something like that to a guy like you?"


- I wasn't careful, simple as that...



Corrupt-Canine said:


> "Damage to the skin is intolerable. That reminds me of the time I dealth with acid."


Jin raises his eyebrow, then presses his lips together :

- ... Funny, though, that was how I got away from the monsters. "Acid"... or, more like, "acidic blood".


----------



## swooz (Aug 29, 2016)

Acidic beer.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Aug 29, 2016)

"I was talking about some other acid, stomach acid. But I guess that is just as bad."


----------



## swooz (Aug 29, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> "I was talking about some other acid, stomach acid. But I guess that is just as bad."


The beer or the blood?


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Aug 29, 2016)

*Gives the new guy a confused but annoyed look*
"The blood, what made you think I was talking about the beer?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 29, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> "I was talking about some other acid, stomach acid. But I guess that is just as bad."


Jin shrugs :

- My blood is literally a combination of poison and corrosive that can even melt diamonds, crystals, all that. More like, the blood of my kind, in fact.

He points at his eyes, which are pitch-black outside and blood-red inside :

- I'm a Void-Walker, in case you donct know.


----------



## swooz (Aug 29, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> *Gives the new guy a confused but annoyed look*
> "The blood, what made you think I was talking about the beer?"


(New guy? I was here before you!)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Aug 29, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin shrugs :
> 
> - My blood is literally a combination of poison and corrosive that can even melt diamonds, crystals, all that. More like, the blood of my kind, in fact.
> 
> ...



"What in the world is a Void-walker? Someone who can walk in space?" 



swooz said:


> (New guy? I was here before you!)


(New guy. >_>.)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 29, 2016)

"i may be known for my skill at flight...but when I got these scars my flight muscles were still developing...I can fly, but if not for my training as a monk the pain from the scars would be too severe to fly. that's why I had this shirt custom-made, it protects my back and the muscles damaged by the wounds that these scars reveal. *sighs* but losing a limb entirely...that's still unimaginably worse. I wear the vest over my wings because I don't like flying...again not since that day...Sky Drops don't count because it's 99.99% a hunting stoop (full-speed head first dive, like a bird before it flares the wings to grab its prey and fly off) but that just makes the landings all the worse..."
*puts his shirt back on, first over his head with the back flap hanging down, then folding the side flaps over his ribs and buckling the sections together. putting his vest on over his wings afterwards*
"i've yet to find anything that can heal these scars, David can't find anything either, and neither has Ryo...so I gave up 5 years ago and accepted them as part of me. Now I focus on what isn't affected by my wounds or past...but I can still use my damaged limbs, you don't even have them anymore...I can't even imagine that."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 29, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> "What in the world is a Void-walker? Someone who can walk in space?"


Jin shrugs yet again :

- We can literally open black holes right in thin air, yeah, you can imagine we step into one and appear on the other side or so.

He then takes another sip of milk, completely ignoring yet another chunk of Martin's backstory, and continues feeding Jinuru.

- I can relate to you losing a limb, seeing that I literally lost two myself, heh... and, yeah, the pain was unthinkable... but... heh.

He then chuckles :

_*- ... Good thing I'm indestructible.*_


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 29, 2016)

"have a drink on me, both of you. and now that you know I own the place, you don't need to pay for the drinks tonight either Jin. just enjoy the night, i'll try and catch you all tomorrow."
*heads outside and walks towards the lake as someone else takes over bartending*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 29, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "have a drink on me, both of you. and now that you know I own the place, you don't need to pay for the drinks tonight either Jin. just enjoy the night, i'll try and catch you all tomorrow."


- See you at my shop or my temple tomorrow, captain. And...

Jin blushes a bit and flattens his ears to his sides :

- ... Thanks for helping me keep my job, captain.


----------



## Julen (Aug 30, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> _*- ... Good thing I'm indestructible.*_


(wait....isn't that a quote from Francis in Left 4 Dead?)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 30, 2016)

Julen said:


> (wait....isn't that a quote from Francis in Left 4 Dead?)


(Yup )


----------



## Julen (Aug 30, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Yup )


(OMFG I LOVE YOU XD)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Aug 30, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin shrugs yet again :
> 
> - We can literally open black holes right in thin air, yeah, you can imagine we step into one and appear on the other side or so.
> 
> ...


"But you lost a limb. And you have a shop?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 30, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> "But you lost a limb. And you have a shop?"


Jin points to his bladed wings :

- More like "two" at once... and, yeah, I have a weapon shop.



Julen said:


> (OMFG I LOVE YOU XD)


(*Indestructible-ness intensifies*)


----------



## Julen (Aug 30, 2016)

(phew...  Good thing i'm indestructible)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 30, 2016)

Julen said:


> (phew...  Good thing i'm indestructible)


(watched it and ROFLMFAO'd XD )


----------



## Julen (Aug 30, 2016)

(i honestly prefer PEELZ HERE)




(grabbin' some pills!
BITCH)


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Aug 30, 2016)

(Oh look at me, being a static... Lol)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Aug 30, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin points to his bladed wings :
> 
> - More like "two" at once... and, yeah, I have a weapon shop.
> 
> ...


"Mind if I see what kind of weapons you got?"


----------



## swooz (Aug 30, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> "What in the world is a Void-walker? Someone who can walk in space?"
> 
> 
> (New guy. >_>.)


(No, It's a kangaroo that can defy physics.)


----------



## swooz (Aug 30, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> "Mind if I see what kind of weapons you got?"


"Yessssss. Fineleyyyy"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 30, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> "Mind if I see what kind of weapons you got?"


Jin shrugs :

- It's... late now. Maybe tomorrow ? At the market district. Just find a weapon shop named "Silver Abyss".



swooz said:


> "Yessssss. Fineleyyyy"


- You seem excited about that ?...



swooz said:


> (No, It's a kangaroo that can defy physics.)


(best description ever lol)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Aug 30, 2016)

"Tomorrow? Ehh, never mind. I'll be heading north. Unless I can at least take a look."


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 1, 2016)

The next day Martin decides to go walking through the Park District, when he sees a disheartening sight. The cherry blossom tree he slept under for many years was badly damaged...


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 2, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> The next day Martin decides to go walking through the Park District, when he sees a disheartening sight. The cherry blossom tree he slept under for many years was badly damaged...


(horrible side-plot incoming ; lemme know if this conflicts with your original idea, though)

As Martin walks around, he suddenly hears Jin calling out to him, sounding like he's in an extreme panic :

- CAPTAIN ! CAPTAIN !

When Jin comes into Martin's sight, he's badly damaged, with scars and wounds all over his body. His bladed wings have been terribly cracked, almost to the point that they're beyond repairable.
Blood can be seen dripping from his 3rd eyes and 2nd mouth, as if he's been through some serious torture.
He tries to report whatever just happened, but his heavy breaths get in his way :

- M-my entire temple... massacred last night... everyone... brutalized... m-my mothers... my daughter... my brother...

He then collapses on the ground and trembles, crushed by an extreme mental breakdown that seemingly traumatizes every cell of his nerve system, as he whimpers miserably :

- Assassins of the *Elvish* kingdom... they captured my family... !... I saw this thing stamped on the wall...

He takes out a small paper and gives to Martin :









Abyssalrider said:


> *looks down and sees *an elven knife user* fighting with some guards, alongside several other nearby guards already lying on the ground*
> 
> Mutters to himself: "Not today asshole...you picked the wrong city to attack and the wrong guard captain's subordinates to mess with..."
> 
> -touches the yellow gem in his necklace and a bow appears in his left hand. As he draws the string an arc of electricity begins flowing between the bow and his hand pulling the string. As he releases the string a bolt of lightning rips through the sky from his bow, burning a hole right through the elfs chest as it strikes him in the back going right through his spine.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Sep 2, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


>


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 2, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


>


----------



## Julen (Sep 2, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


>





(>when you don't know what to say)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Sep 2, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


>


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 2, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


>


----------



## Julen (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 2, 2016)

(@Abyssalrider : took me long enough, but I finally realize that every player in your thread is gonna be a "Thane of Snow-Star" lol)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 2, 2016)

"they'll pay for this...I'll be right back Jin. I have to take care of something before we start tracking down those who did this."
*drops his vest on the ground and flies off full speed towards the royal castle, coming back a few minutes later*
"Officially as of now, I'm no longer the guard captain. Unofficially it's only a temporary leave of absence. The bastards who did this will pay with their blood."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 3, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "Officially as of now, I'm no longer the guard captain. Unofficially it's only a temporary leave of absence. The bastards who did this will pay with their blood."


Jin shakes his head in fear :

- I wouldn't have come to ask for your help if it only needed such method to deal with... thing is, captain...

Jin grits his teeth as he continues :

- They knew they can't come to you, so they came to me first... they demanded your death for my family's safety...

He then takes a deep breath, and whispers :

- ... And not just as simple as presenting them your unconscious body either, captain... public execution is what they wanna see...

He then presses his lips together for a while, before concluding :

- ... I'll try to hold myself back as much as I can so you won't actually die... but you should also try to hold back from massacring them until after I see my family first, OK, captain ?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 3, 2016)

"say no more, let's walk to the gate in front the keep and we'll start the theatrics"
*shows him the blade-less sword hilt from his waist*
"use that to do it, it doesn't injure. just drains physical energy (exhausts the victim with each strike, until coincidentally looking so close to death they might as well be a corpse despite still being alive. already had that effect planned for the blade before this side-plot even came up lmao) despite being a blade of fire and lightning. they'll believe it killed me, considering it _*is*_ my sword. and since Ryo took over the guard in my absence...It'll make it all the more believable, especially because David is meeting with him right now in my office with a front row seat to it."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 3, 2016)

Jin takes a grip of the sword and examines it a bit, then looks at Martin :

- ... Alright, I take your words for it...

He presses his paw on Martin's shoulders and looks straight into his eyes. The expression on Jin's face is that of gratefulness as he speaks out :

- You may not be the guard captain to the citizens of Snow-Star anymore, but you're always a captain to me...

(*bromance super intensifies* lol)

Jin then glances at the gate, his expression immediatly changes to that of a murderous and bloodthirsty brute :

- Let's make this show memorable...

(Considering this is your world, I just side-plot my way through this much ; the sequences or consequences afterwards are up to you)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 3, 2016)

*keeping with the theatrics of still being guard captain and not knowing a thing about what happened*
"don't worry Jin, I promise we'll find who did this. Let's go talk to the district chief about it and see if any park guards saw anyth...."
*gasps in pain while grabbing his chest, due to an attack from behind*


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 3, 2016)

(as in you with my sword)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 3, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (as in you with my sword)


(Oh, I thought someone attacked you from behind right in front of my eyes)
(Lemme edit the post)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 3, 2016)

*as he falls to the ground he begins to reach for his daggers, but gives a howl-like whistle instead after realizing he's not wearing his vest*
"how...could you?"
*the lunar guardian drops from the sky pushing Jin back and standing guard with a sad but angry expression over Martin's seemingly lifeless body. as a crowd of citizens rush to see what's going on*

*after seeing the commotion from the office Ryo and David arrive in the courtyard*
Ryo: "Martin, what...*sees Jin with his sword, and Martin on the ground guarded by the great beast*...you did this...GUARDS ARREST HIM"*pointing at Jin*
*David gets to the scene and sees Martin*
David: "Broth...NOOOOOOO" *tries rushing to Martins side but the guardian won't let anyone near him, and keeps him back with it's bladed tail and wings*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 3, 2016)

Jin lets out a sickening grin at the sight of Martin struggles in pain, as if Jin is no longer himself.
From the looks of it, one would find it impossible to believe that Jin is among the Celestial Priests, and awfully easy to compare Jin to the ruthless monsters of the north border. Jin looks like he's prepared to massacre them and bury them alive just as brutal and violent as how he did with Martin.

(You play as those of the elvish kingdom, bruh, this is as far as I can go)


----------



## Julen (Sep 3, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (*bromance super intensifies* lol)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 3, 2016)

(Theatrics not actually physically injured)
*an elf approaches Jin as the guards chase him out of the district*
Elf: "Couldn't have been more public if you tried, there's no question you killed him...and with his own sword too, right in front of his office...bold choice. His friend and brother are furious and that beast of his won't let anyone near the body. Your family is at the temple and your work is done"
*disappears in a cloud of smoke*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 3, 2016)

Jin looks at his own paws as he listens to what the elf said, seemingly in thoughts... of extreme fear.
He doesn't even recognize himself anymore. Even though it was just a plan to double-cross the assassins in the end and save his family, that Martin himself has agreed with the plan, and that his death was merely fake, Jin still shivers and shudders at the thought of what he's done... as well as what his family may suffer now, due to his actions of "murdering" the former guard captain.
He wasn't arrested and imprisoned for his execution, but his family would probably at least be exiled from the kingdom and become homeless, and it'd have been all his fault in the end, nonetheless.
He lets out a sigh, followed by distressed sobbing sounds, with tears rolling from his eyes, as he looks up at the sky, as if trying to find the answer to the question whether his action was any justified.

"Who am I ?... What am I ?... A demon ?... A monster ?... Or both... ?"

Suicidal thoughts start to spark in his mind the more he thinks about the consequences his family may suffer because of him, causing him to falls on his knees and hold his head in extreme mental trauma.

"I'm sorry... I'm so sorry..."


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 3, 2016)

(Technically Martin resigned like 15 minutes earlier, so everyone but Ryo, David, the King, and Jin still believe he's the captain)
*David catches up to Jin*
"I didn't notice until after the guards chased you off, but that was his flame blade you used wasn't it? Certainly an elaborate act, even I fell for it. Only I knew that blade doesn't unjure, he didn't even tell Ryo that detail. But if you used it he told you as well, i'll explain the attack to Ryo but I need to why it had to look so real. He won't believe it otherwise. The guardian left after it calmed down and recognized me. We moved Martin to the royal crypt under the keep, where he'll wake up any minute. I convinced Ryo to have the guards stand down while I figure this out. But the Earthen Storm is absolutely furious, you can see their rage boiling just looking at them. They've been put on guard around the keep for the time being, but they want blood for this."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 3, 2016)

David's attempt seem to have little to no effect in reassuring or calming Jin down at all ; everything just seems like a blur to him at the moment. However...



Abyssalrider said:


> the Earthen Storm is absolutely furious, you can see their rage boiling just looking at them. They've been put on guard around the keep for the time being, but they want blood for this.


The only words that manage to get into Jin's ears make him feel like it's gonna be either his family's blood or his own blood that the Earthen Storm guards want for what he just did. The thought only serves to push him further down the endless abyss of trauma, pain, sorrow and depression.
In a fit of panic, Jin materializes the winged sword he built earlier in between his paws, and shoves it into David's hands, without even looking at David.
His voice sounds hollowed, as if he's no more than a walking corpse now, emotionless and motionless :

- Just take my blood, and tell them to leave my family alone. I don't deserve to live, but my family doesn't deserve to be executed.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 3, 2016)

"What happened that required the theatric  but fake public murder? If I knew what it was we could explain it, Martin should have woken up and returned to his office by now."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 3, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "What happened that required the theatric  but fake public murder? If I knew what it was we could explain it, Martin should have woken up and returned to his office by now."


Jin takes a deep breath and explains everything to David, including Martin's agreement of the plan that Jin came up with, then literally begs David to leave Jin's family alone, in exchange for Jin's death right here if needed. David can see Jin's serious desperation at this point.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 3, 2016)

"I see...no wonder he suggested you use his sword for it. But suggesting to do it in front of the keep...while being witnessed by me and Ryo would make it even more believable that was a pretty stupid idea...not that he'd know I carry these with me..."
*pulls out a ball-shaped bottle filled with a thick dark greenish-yellow liquid with some blackish-blue fluid near the top*
"I almost threw this at you...regardless of the nearby crowd surrounding us...the black liquid ignites on contact with air, and the green fluid produces fire that burns even underwater, and hot enough to melt solid rock"
*puts the bottle away*
"Martin likely already informed Ryo's family and his men of the situation. If the Earthen Storm still want blood for this, i'm sure they'll get it when they're sent after the elves who did this."
*a flechette hits a nearby tree, a message attached to it "Jin" was written on the outside*


Spoiler: Jin



To Jin

I explained the situation to the guards and the royal family. The royal family agreed to absolve you of any blame for the theatrics as it was my idea. Your family won't be bothered by the guards, but I did place three trusted subordinates on perpetual watch duty of the area around your temple to keep them safe from anyone who tries to attack if something like this happens again. Furthermore I agreed to step down as Head Captain under one condition, the Earthen Storm leaves with me. We are setting out at last light today, to find those responsible by any means. Do not follow or try to dissuade me from this path. The elves who did this attacked my men which I responded to by killing the man responsible, and then his associates used you by exploiting your family to try getting to me for their revenge because they knew they lacked the strength or skill to it themselves. For the time being I remain officially pronounced and declared dead, while the Earthen Storm will be considered MIA until our return. Don't tell David what's going on, and keep this a secret of the utmost importance. I don't blame you for what happened, I actually thank you for helping to provide the opportunity to pursue these criminals.​Signed
Martin Crueger​


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 3, 2016)

Jin looks at the note and sees that he's misunderstood the situation : the Earthern Storm guards want the assassins' blood, not his family's blood.
He lets out a sigh of relief, but then a pause of worry, as he looks at the direction of the entrance of the keep, and thinkd to himself...






(Can't find the actual in-game quote though)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 3, 2016)

David: "what's wrong? that's from Martin isn't it?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 3, 2016)

Jin reads the paper again and stops his eyes at the line...


Abyssalrider said:


> Don't tell David what's going on, and keep this a secret of the utmost importance.



This time he makes a fake absent-minded expression, and crumbles the paper, before wrapping it in what looks like black flames, burning it into ashes.

- Assassin assholes taunting me...

He then grabs the flechette, takes a good look at it, and glances at David :

- When the time comes, I'm gonna throw this thing straight at the face of the fucker that made me kill the captain and caused all this to happen to my family...


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 4, 2016)

David: "But how'd they get one of martins flechettes? I help him make them, i'd recognize our craftsmanship anywhere, especially because we use my scales for the tips. Mine grow back in a couple days, Martins take weeks. Just another odd little difference between us."
(we're going to time skip a couple months to avoid playing out the whole time he's gone, but only once the conversation is over)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 4, 2016)

- How should I know ? Maybe Martin dropped one or two during a fight or something, IDFK... but I know this one thing.

He then puts the flechette into his pocket, his glance at David slowly turns into a raging glare :






- If any more of them show their ass up... all these scars, all these wounds, all these scratches on my body... I'm gonna make them feel 10 times worse than that...


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 4, 2016)

(Three month time skip)
-a couple months passed and nobody had seen or heardof the Earthen Storms whereabouts. The temple and its ground were repaired restored during this time. As the grounds were being cleaned and plants watered the Lunar Guardian by the path outside the gate. Wearing battle armor and carrying a similarly armored rider on its back, his face hidden by his eagle styled helmet. As he dismounts the guardian the rider draws a black spear with a dark blueish-black blade from a placeholder on his back.
(deep and growly voice as if masked by helmet)
"I have come to speak to the one called Jin, where is he?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 4, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (Three month time skip)
> -a couple months passed and nobody had seen or heardof the Earthen Storms whereabouts. The temple and its ground were repaired restored during this time. As the grounds were being cleaned and plants watered the Lunar Guardian by the path outside the gate. Wearing battle armor and carrying a similarly armored rider on its back, his face hidden by his eagle styled helmet. As he dismounts the guardian the rider draws a black spear with a dark blueish-black blade from a placeholder on his back.
> (deep and growly voice as if masked by helmet)
> "I have come to speak to the one called Jin, where is he?"
> View attachment 13398


Jin gulps nervously and looks at the rider the way he looks at an executioner that could lead him straight to his own grave. He still hasn't forgotten the look on the Lunar Guardian's face when it stood in between him and Martin, after the fake execution in public ; now, with a rider coming along, Jin can only know to prepare for the worst.
The spear sends chill straight down to Jin's spine, colder than the grave itself.
Jin walks up to the rider, feeling like his time has come. He closes his eyes, lets out a sigh, and looks down, ashamed of himself :

- It's me...

He then tenses his body up for the most painful and brutal executing blow at anywhere on his body.

- ... Go ahead. Finish me off. I'm not gonna resist. I know I don't deserve mercy anyway.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 4, 2016)

The rider answers in a much lighter if not happy tone, sounding kind of familiar.
"I might have earned the nickname 'Death's Spear' over the last three months. But I didn't come to kill you, I've come to deliver a request, an offer, a gift, and an apology."
*removes his helmet, revealing himself to be Martin*
"I'm sorry you got dragged into this, I shouldn't have had you use Phantom's Fury to fake my death...a wielder without the blood of a dragon is potentially dangerous. You noticed it even in those few minutes didn't you? That feeling of held-back rage and murderous intent? I've come to request the swords return before it becomes too dangerous. The Earthen Storm now operates as a mercenary company under my command, we go by the name Storm Falcons, we need a blacksmith. I thought of you for the offer. The gift is right here"
*hands jin a small black burlap bag*
"The head of the man who ordered the attack on tbe city and your family. I'm sorry it took so long, I didn't think of the toll this must have taken on you...not telling my brother, being publically viewed as a murderer...I'm so sorry for all of this."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 4, 2016)

Jin drops his jaw when he sees that the rider is Martin, and remains completely speechless/motionless for a good few minutes.



Abyssalrider said:


> "I'm sorry you got dragged into this, I shouldn't have had you use Phantom's Fury to fake my death...a wielder without the blood of a dragon is potentially dangerous. You noticed it even in those few minutes didn't you? That feeling of held-back rage and murderous intent?


Jin shakes his head :

- Dunno about you... but that was merely me acting all along. I just thought there were those assassins hiding somewhere while watching us, so I didn't wanna blow our cover and ruin our plan.

He lets out a sigh :

- Honestly, though... if you ask me how I felt when I "murdered" you... I felt absolutely horrible. There was a serious conflict in my head at that moment. Half of me forced myself to keep acting to make the scene look believable, but the other half wanted me to use the sword on myself instead, to lure the assassins out...

He then hands the sword over :

- You can take it back. I have no use for it, and it serves no purpose on my end anyway, only worsening my current status...



Abyssalrider said:


> The Earthen Storm now operates as a mercenary under my command, we go by the name Storm Falcons, we need a blacksmith. I thought of you for the offer.


Jin lightens up a bit and lets out a hollowed smile, as if still ashamed of himself :

- T-thanks for still remembering this asshole named "Jin"...



Abyssalrider said:


> The gift is right here"
> *hands jin a small black burlap bag*
> "The head of the man who ordered the attack on tbe city and your family."


Jin's expression suddenly turns murderous again at Martin's words. As soon as he takes the bag, he violently throws it down and brutally stomps on it, letting out a yell of rage and boiling blood :

- AAAAAAAAAARGH !!!

Blood splashes everywhere as Jin's foot crushes down on the head of the elf that has caused misery to his entire family. Then, with a flick of his paw, the bag, the blood, and anything else inside that hasn't escaped his stomp, suddenly blows up in an explosion of black flames. Jin is seen panting and trembling, with rage driving inside him, until moments later, he presses his paw on his chest to calm himself down.

- Mother-fuckers...



Abyssalrider said:


> "I didn't think of the toll this must have taken on you...not telling my brother, being publically viewed as a murderer...I'm so sorry for all of this."


Jin rubs his paws together and glances back at Martin :

- It's OK... sometimes that's how operations gotta work, y'know... and, honestly, I'm used to that kind of view from other people anyway... now, though...

He turns to face Martin, and regains his composure, followed by a smirk :

- You said you need a blacksmith ?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 4, 2016)

*takes the hilt from Jin and places it back at his left hip*
"We've been given their barracks in the city as a base, but we'd like to name you our offical blacksmith. So any work we need done goes to you. On my way here I saw Ryo commanding guards in a training exercise, i've never seen him look more at home. Commanding thousands of men without a single moment of hesitation or shyness. He was meant for that, so I'll be staying as the Storm Falcons leader. Our first major job is from Ryo, we've been officially tasked with securing the northern region of Dragonia. So I might need you to travel with us for repairs during the mission."
*sighs*
"But tell me, how long have you felt like this? You aren't to blame, that man ordered your family captured because he saw you aiding me with stopping the disaster over the park district. When he saw me kill his subordinate he decided to use you to get his revenge on me. I already told David where I was, and the rest of city will know within the hour. But Ryo will remain captain, I can better protect Dragonia as commander of tbe Storm Falcons than I could as guard captain."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 4, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> we'd like to name you our offical blacksmith. So any work we need done goes to you.


Jin cracks his knuckles, with a clear expression of determination on his face, then clasps his right fist at his left palm together and bows before Martin :

- I'll do my best... You have my words for it.



Abyssalrider said:


> Our first major job is from Ryo, we've been officially tasked with securing the northern region of Dragonia. So I might need you to travel with us for repairs during the mission.


Jin lets out a playful and joking smirk :

- Yaaay, less violence on my side... honestly, though, the less the better. I'm sick of fighting.



Abyssalrider said:


> But tell me, how long have you felt like this ?


Jin sighs, but still with the smirk on his face :

- Since I was born, I'll tell you that. Way before any of this ever happened. An incubus tricked my mother into thinking that he could cure her vampire blood... but, no... and I was born as a mere "incident".



Abyssalrider said:


> You aren't to blame, that man ordered your family captured...


Jin shakes his head and waves his paw, with a stressed-out look on his face when he frowns :

- Let's... change the subject, commander. Please. It's getting depressing worse than when I asked about your parents...


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 5, 2016)

"Aside from this *pointing at his own armor* anything interesting happen during my absence?"
(Any of you others want to join back in now would be the time before the next scene starts)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 5, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (Any of you others want to join back in now would be the time before the next scene starts)


(Trust me when I say that if there're you and me in a RP, we pretty much almost always dominate the entire plot, like it or not, lol)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 5, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "Aside from this *pointing at his own armor* anything interesting happen during my absence?"


Jin smirks :

- Heh... kinda...

He then cracks his knuckles a bit :

- ... I spent the entire 3 months "hiding" and training myself at the northern leigion to make sure I won't get beaten up as pathetically as before again...

Jin clasps his paws together, creating golden-yellow aura outwards, behind his back, in between him and his bladed wings. The aura slowly form a pair of bat-like wings with dark-purple fur like Jin's fur coat, but golden-yellow membranes. There are 4 symbols on his bat-like wings, from outside to inside, which stand for his REQUIPs : "Galacric Calamity", "Tyrant of Chain", "Astral Assaulter", and "Lord of Swords". Beneath them are the same type of "tattoos" that run on his arms, chest and belly.
Another symbol appears on the eye and mouth on his chest and belly, which stands for his REQUIP "Void-Walker".



Spoiler: 3rd Generation Void-Walker












- ... and now, I can control the black holes much better than I before. Watch.

Jin flicks his paws outward and creates two Ward Black Holes, one Blade Black Hole and one Chain Black Hole. Then, countless blades and chains appear around the Ward Black Holes. Another flick with his paw, and the blades and chains start to build together, slowly forming two gigantic golems that stand around 5m tall, one made of blades and one of chains.

- The Blade Golem will go for close combat, while the Chain Golem stay from afar and whip the chains at the enemies. Both are extremely durable against physical attacks and even immune to magic/elemental effects like slow, shock, paralyze and such. However, elemental attacks thrown at them will result in the burst and beam like how you charge the Ward Black Holes before they detonate.

Jin points at the Blade Golem, and glances at Martin, chuckling :

- Go ahead, give it a try with all your force, and... "C4 yourself".


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 5, 2016)

"By the way sorry I terrified you when I arrived. I saw an opportunity for a grand entrance and just couldn't resist, didn't even realize I drew the spear until you told me to kill you..."
*sighs as he returns it to the placeholder on his back*
"the armor and this spear are kind of a long story...but you've probably heard rumors from your customers of what we were doing during the last three months."
*touches a new gem on his necklace (onyx held in place by a white gold-steel inset) as his wings armor detaches from his back and he stretches his wings*
"Found a much better way to protect my wings than my shirt and that old vest, while an enchanted pouch on each thigh holds my numerous flechettes and throwing knives. my saber remains with Ryz (Lunar Guardian) over there, as carrying it would have been a dead giveaway for my identity. What do you think of my new gear?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 5, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "By the way sorry I terrified you when I arrived... didn't even realize I drew the spear until you told me to kill you..."


Jin places his paws over his hips and looks at Martin with his eyebrows raised, his voice as sassy as ever :








Abyssalrider said:


> "the armor and this spear are kind of a long story...but you've probably heard rumors from your customers of what we were doing during the last three months."


Jin tilts his head to a side :

- Um, did ya miss something, bruh ? 'Cuz I just told you that I spent all those 3 months at the north legion to hide myself from public while training my combat skills against those monsters, so I won't end up as pathetic as before.



Abyssalrider said:


> "Found a much better way to protect my wings than my shirt and that old vest, while an enchanted pouch on each thigh holds my numerous flechettes and throwing knives. my saber remains with Ryz (Lunar Guardian) over there, as carrying it would have been a dead giveaway for my identity. What do you think of my new gear?"


Jin now just crosses his arms and shrugs (with this expression) :






He then just lets out a short sigh :

- Looks good on you. Done.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 5, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin places his paws over his hips and looks at Martin with his eyebrows raised, his voice as sassy as ever :


"Drawing my spear after dismounting Ryz has become habit and instinct after spending two of the last 3 months in the northern region tracking down that elf. I guess the constant battle and raids put me more on edge than I thought if I'm drawing it even here..."



Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> He then just lets out a short sigh:
> - Looks good on you. Done.


"Thanks, but I was hoping you'd be able to make it appear more bird-like. Such as making the scale-mail underneath the armor plates appear more like feathers than scales and removing these horns from my helmet. Not exactly my style the way it is now, but I couldn't expose my identity until we found him. I refused to put your family at risk while I went on a hunt for revenge."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 5, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "Drawing my spear after dismounting Ryz has become habit and instinct after spending two of the last 3 months in the northern region tracking down that elf."


Jin now looks more confused than ever, scratching his head :

- And you somehow couldn't see me there ? Like, at all ?



Abyssalrider said:


> "Thanks, but I was hoping you'd be able to make it appear more bird-like. Such as making the scale-mail underneath the armor plates appear more like feathers than scales and removing these horns from my helmet."


Jin takes a look at Martin's armors and shakes his head, looking rather ashamed of himself :

- Sorry, commander... but that's way out of my league. I can remove those horns off the helmet, but everything else...

He ends the sentence with a shrug to confirm that he's unable to really get on with Martin's request this time.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 5, 2016)

(Dragonia is like the size of Russia, so it's entirely possible he didn't see you at all)
"knew the scale-mail alteration would be pushing it, if not impossible. Though the horns are a bit much for my taste, thanks for agreeing to remove them."
*puts his helmet back on, before drawing Phantom's Fury and flourishing it like a circus performer then placing it as his hip once more*
"surprising...I thought my armor would hinder my movements in sword combat"
(In RPG terms (like WoW for example), his armor is considered mail not plate)
"thought i'm guessing you don't have any interest in seeing this blade ever again...I'll try not to use it when in your sight."
*walks over to Ryz, removing the saber from a sheathe between his wings and places it on his own back next to the spear.*
(btw Ryz is pronounced like rise)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 5, 2016)

Jin ignores Martin testing the limit his armor would pose to him, and pays zero mind to his comment about it. However, Martin is right when he thinks that Jin doesn't want to see the blade again. At all.
He then crosses his arms as he waits for Martin to retrieve the saber, before continuing :

- So, when do we begin this conquest to the north together ? So I can tell my family when and how long I'll be off.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 5, 2016)

"I don't know, depends on how long it takes to get the needed food and other resources for the trip. but it will likely last a few months if not longer. Though the length of time it takes is entirely dependent on how long it takes to secure the entire region. That means constructing barracks, camps, and connecting portal platforms to the existing barracks portal system for guard deployment prior to building towns or in order to keep existing ones secured and extend the enforced border to the actual border of Dragonia's territory. Though I wouldn't want you to feel pressured into going if that's too long away from your family, you guys have been through enough difficulties. If you want your family is more than welcome to stay at our house by the lake, nobody can get near it without my knowledge so they'll be safe at it. Chances are now that the Storm Falcons are getting a reputation around the continent as a highly skilled mercenary company I won't be using it much anyway."
*tosses a palm-sized peridot (light green gem) amulet to Jin*
"that gem glows red at the center and feels warm to the touch if someone not authorized by the holder enters the property. Your family deserves to feel safe and secure for once, not like they'll be targeted at any time. Monks from the monastery that trained me check its surroundings every 15 minutes, a request of mine they granted when I joined but had to leave David behind in the city due to his young age at the time. There's also a small lakeside shrine within a walled off garden not unlike this one, the monks built it to make it feel more like the monastery for when I returned home. With everything you've done for the city and Dragonia in the last few months since I met you, it's something you've deserved for a while...especially including what happened before I left...it's all yours. They'll be kept safe Jin, I promise. I won't let anything else happen to them or your temple while I can do something to prevent it."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 5, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "I don't know, depends on how long it takes to get the needed food and other resources for the trip. but it will likely last a few months if not longer. Though the length of time it takes is entirely dependent on how long it takes to secure the entire region. That means constructing barracks, camps, and connecting portal platforms to the existing barracks portal system for guard deployment prior to building towns or in order to keep existing ones secured and extend the enforced border to the actual border of Dragonia's territory."


Jin extends his thumb and points at himself :

- Now that I can construct Blade/Chain Golems, I can reinforce the party. Trust me when I say that these golems of mine reduce physical damage at them by 95%. They should be able to keep your men perfectly safe.



Abyssalrider said:


> Though I wouldn't want you to feel pressured into going if that's too long away from your family, you guys have been through enough difficulties.


Jin lets out a sad sigh :

- I am the target of all the difficulties that they have to go through... but that's just one of the reasons, commander.

He points at the eye and mouth on his chest and belly :

- I'm still on my way to find the incubus that tricked my mother into thinking that he could cure her vampire blood, just for his sickening pleasure-seeking purpose, which resulted in my birth. I'd have just let it go, but vague and cryptic visions in my dreams at night, along with the goddamn sleep-paralysis, make me literally restless...



Abyssalrider said:


> If you want your family is more than welcome to stay at our house by the lake, nobody can get near it without my knowledge so they'll be safe at it. [...] They'll be kept safe Jin, I promise. I won't let anything else happen to them or your temple while I can do something to prevent it."


Martin's words make Jin press his lips as he looks down, seemingly lost in thoughts, before bringing his shaky paws to Martin's shoulders. He tries to say thanks, but his throat is blocked by tears, making the only sounds he can utter out are sobbing sounds.
Tears slowly roll from his eyes and across his cheeks.
Then, as if overwhelmed by emotions, he slowly kneels down, before Martin, with his fists clenching and shivering on the ground a while, before he wipes the tears away.

- Thank... thank you, commander... th-thank you... for all this... n-now I can rest a bit easier, knowing that my mothers will be safe...

He then gets back up, trying to regain his composure :

- When you're off to tell your men to march to the north, I'll tell my family to move in to the new home... then we'll meet up at the borderline, yes ?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 6, 2016)

"By the way, there's a room in tbe basement of the house they shouldn't open or enter. It has a black oak door with a silver wolf crest on it. That door is for my personal armory. There's another armory in the center of the house on main floor, in the event of an attack they use it to arm themselves. Or they can go to the shelter in the basement, it's a blue door with a shield for a crest."
*mounts Ryz*
"I'm show you the house, follow me."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 6, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "By the way, there's a room in tbe basement of the house they shouldn't open or enter. It has a black oak door with a silver wolf crest on it. That door is for my personal armory."


Jin just shrugs :

- Sure thing, commander... And, don't take this as our refusal towards your kindness and generosity, commander, but we won't use your house at all, unless it's the utmost emergency, like the city's under a full-blown siege attack or something... but, when it happens, we'll be staying to defend the temple first. All the generations of the Celestial Priests have been living there up until now, there's no way we'd leave just because of some lousy invaders.



Abyssalrider said:


> "I'm show you the house, follow me."


Jin spreads his four wings out and, with a strong flap, lifts himself off the ground. He then takes a glance at Ryze and blushes a bit :

- Just... don't fly too fast, please ?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 6, 2016)

"I'll try but ultimately the speed is up to him."
*Ryz starts sprinting through and across the courtyard jumping just before wall clearing the top and flying off towards the lake, Jin close behind*

(Few minutes later)
*flying towards an empty clearing*
"Right over there in that clearing

*Ryz and Jin land in front of a large house made of dark granite and black oak that appeared once they got closer*
"This is our house, Ryo, David, and I built it when I returned from the monastery"

*Martin sees a meteor heading for the lake*
"Ryz is that..."

*Ryz barks happily as if seeing a close friend*
"Does that mean..."

*Ryz barks again and jumps around playfully moving his tail like a cat ready to pounce*
"So he's chosen his partner?"

*the meteor crashes into the lake, seconds later a large silver creature walks out of the lake towards the house, the water evaporating as visible heat waves emanate from its body*
"The Solar Guardian...certainly just as imposing as I've heard"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 6, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> *Ryz barks again and jumps around playfully moving his tail like a cat ready to pounce*
> "So he's chosen his partner?"


Jin raises his eyebrow :

- Who's chosen whom as what now ?



Abyssalrider said:


> *the meteor crashes into the lake, seconds later a large silver creature walks out of the lake towards the house, the water evaporating as visible heat waves emanate from its body*


Jin drops his jaw in awe when he sees the Solar Guardian and witnesses how the water evaporates from the mere heat. He feels like the creature is *a walking forge* with that kind of heat, and the silver color somehow reminds him of his usual silver Blade or Chain Armor that he usually wears in a fight.

- The "Solar Guardian" ?...

Then, as if he's realized something, he looks at Martin and Ryze in shock :

- H-hold up for a second... are you telling me...

Jin looks around the vicinity : at the moment, there're only Martin, Ryz, Jin, and the Solar Guardian. In a second, Jin looks at it, then back at Martin and Ryz :

- ... That this big guy has chosen me as his "partner"... ? Just as how Ryz chose you ?

(Also, just so you know : I changed the properties of my Blade/Chain Black Holes last night, before you posted the reply hete, to match the versatility of Gray's "Ice-Make" => aside from firing them at enemies, I can construct an infinite number of varieties of inanimate and animated objects out of the blades and chains as many and big as I wish ; the blades and chains also absorb elemental energy from all attacks that they hit, similar to a Ward Black Hole, and once absorbed enough, they turn black, at which point I can detonate them whenever I want)
(That being said, I only use those two types of Black Holes now, but along with the capability to construct all sorts of objects out of the blades and chains, to match my "orientation" as a blacksmith, and maybe engineer as well, not someone to take part in the front line of the fight)
(So, in conclusion : the Solar Guardian here coincidentally perfectly fits my new ideas *thumbs up*)
(Again, told you, our bromance is the shit lol)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 6, 2016)

"i don't know if he chose you or not yet...this is the first anyone has seen of him since his previous partner fell in battle just over a year ago. According to the monks, guardians choose their partner by first allowing them to be given a piece of equipment imbued with a small amount of their power. Like how I got the saber, once they choose the wielder as their partner they bless the item with more of their power after the chosen person recites an oath and agrees to the assist the Guardian's unique goals and domain. Being the lunar guardian Ryz maintains balance and harmony through protecting the world from dark forces with the light and power of the moon. You didn't happen to recently come across an odd-looking shield that projects an energy barrier when in a blocking stance did you?"
(would look like the shield below, Jin should "conveniently" remember he found it while training in the north. the image on the left is the barrier that forms around the shield in a blocking stance to further increase the protection diameter it offers when used chevrons face up btw so rotate it 90 degerees clockwise)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 6, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> You didn't happen to recently come across an odd-looking shield that projects an energy barrier when in a blocking stance did you?"


(Similar to that Daedric Shield thingy in Skyrim, I get it)
Jin slightly frowns a bit, as if trying to recall something.

- Energy barrier... blocking stance... wait a sec ?

He then raises his eyebrow, lookint like he's remembered what Martin is talking about.

- You mean this one ?

Jin brings his paws to a side, in a Kamehameha stance. Flaming aura starts to wrap around them as he reads out what sounds like a spell name :

- "Flame Aegis of Solar Ages" !

Then, he flicks his right paw outwards, his palm facing out, opening a black hole and summoning several silver blades which orbit around it in a vertical direction. The black hole then starts "burning" as it slowly turns into a round silver buckler with golden trims and an emerald-green plate at the center.
As the buckler materializes itself into existence, it emits what looks like a barrier made of flaming energy, translucent and orange/red in color, looking exactly as the trims on the buckler, which reaches out to cover the blades around the buckler. The diameter appears to be around 10m.
Jin is seen with his right paw held in front of him, looking like in a blocking stance.

- Dunno if this is the right one, but I came across this while training myself at the north legion. I found it literally unbreakable, and works wonder against all sorts of attacks, so I took it with me. Still has no idea what kind of power is inside it, though.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 6, 2016)

*jaw drops as he stands there speechless(
"....."

*the Solar Guardian walks over to Jin and punches the shield with a fiery lance generated from the hole in the middle of its hand, knocking Jin back a few feet without even staggering*
"that would be the one...it matches the crests on his legs"

*Tekka roars as it starts to charge at Jin who's still holding the shield in a blocking stance*
"Meet Tekka, btw the metal plates are just armor, the glow you see from inside it...that's his skin which just happens to be hotter than molten lava. he also weighs 3,968 lbs and measures in at 10.8 feet. I think he's testing you before his final decision. Stand your ground, even my fire abilities are nowhere near as hot as his body at any given time. His hands generate lava spikes hotter than molten steel."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 7, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> I think he's testing you before his final decision.










Abyssalrider said:


> Stand your ground


Jin's expression is pure of determination as he tenses his body up.






(Jin inside, though...)








Abyssalrider said:


> *Tekka roars as it starts to charge at Jin who's still holding the shield in a blocking stance*


Jin affixes his glare straight at Tekka, then readies his left paw and flicks it outwards ; black holes start to appear on the sides, firing out barrages of chains in front of Tekka, holding him back. Then, he flicks his paw to his side again, this time summoning countless silver blades out of thin air. Following the gesture of his paw, the blades start to clash into each other, slowly forming a massive creature that looks exactly like Tekka, though twice as big.
Jin then flaps his wings and lifts himself off the ground, then jumps on the Blade Tekka's back, and motions his paws. The shield flies to the Blade Tekka's hand as it now stands in its blocking stance. Jin gestures his paws yet again, reinforcing the shield with more blades that are chained together.



Abyssalrider said:


> even my fire abilities are nowhere near as hot as his body at any given time. His hands generate lava spikes hotter than molten steel."


- Those "hotness" will just get absorbed into my blades and chains, pal ; physical damage get reduced by 95%, so bring it on !


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 7, 2016)

*the chains holding Tekka liquify as he begins releasing more heat from his body causing even more visual distortion from the heat waves emanating from his body*

"fuck that's hot"
*Martin smashes a yellow bead on the ground causing a pale blue (moonlight) dome-like barrier to surround him and the house protecting it from the heat, as Ryz brings down a moonlight beam over the area protecting the plant-life and surrounding environment*

"He's testing your personality not your abilities. I literally meant stand your ground as in, let him charge straight into the shield while you hold it."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 7, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> the chains holding Tekka liquify as he begins releasing more heat from his body causing even more visual distortion from the heat waves emanating from his body*


(Um... the heat will be absorbed into the chains instead, not "liquified")


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 7, 2016)

(a true testament to the sheer heat his body is giving off lol)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 7, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "He's testing your personality not your abilities. I literally meant stand your ground as in, let him charge straight into the shield while you hold it."


Jin rolls his eyes :

- Should've said that waaaaay earlier, commander.

He flicks his paw outward ; the Blade Tekka dissipates into a mass of white mist and fades away as he jumps off it and lands on the ground, now facing Tekka again. He readies the buckler in front of him, in his stance, with a fearless look on his face :

- Come at me !


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 7, 2016)

-Tekka resumes charging at Jin, readying a punch aimed for the shield at full-sprint. Stopping an inch from the shield, before placing both hands on the shield and taking it from Jin then heating it up until it glowed white.

"He might be blessing it...I think this means he chose you. But again I don't know much about him, as nobody has seen him since his previous partner fell in battle last year. That was before I even knew about Ryz and the other Guardians."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 7, 2016)

Jin shrugs and looks at Martin while Tekka heats up the shield, looking rather absent-minded :

- No offense, commander, but honestly, being chosen or not matters little to me.

He then shifts his gaze to a direction, but with a blank expression on his face :

- I just found the shield incredibly powerful, so I decided to take it with me to learn on how to make something similar to that...

He closes his eyes :

*- I'm just a blacksmith and enchanter with an unreasonable ambition to make everything, no matter how legendary it is, no longer "one of a kind".*

He then crosses his arms and glances back at Martin :

- You might say I'm refusing the honor. No, I'm not. I just don't feel that much special, if at all...

Finally, he looks at Tekka :

- ... And if you plan to punch me in the face for what I said, at least tell me beforehand so I'll know to run away first, please.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 7, 2016)

*Tekka returns the shield to Jin, which feels noticeably lighter than before. Then begins walking towards the market district*

"Well that happened...I don't know anything about him, other than his name, weight, and height. As well as a basic personality summary. He's very proud of his strength, and never backs down from a challenge. He might have chosen you *because* you don't want to fight. He certainly has the potential to be a great forge partner but again I know almost nothing about him."

(At this point Tekka is your partner, and his actions are yours to decide now. Asume he went to your forge)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 7, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (At this point Tekka is your partner, and his actions are yours to decide now.)


(Yaaaaay... I guess ? lol)



Abyssalrider said:


> *Tekka returns the shield to Jin, which feels noticeably lighter than before. Then begins walking towards the market district*


Jin takes a look at the shield, then at Tekka walking off, and just raises his eyebrow :

- ... Kaaay ?...



Abyssalrider said:


> "Well that happened...I don't know anything about him, other than his name, weight, and height. As well as a basic personality summary. He's very proud of his strength, and never backs down from a challenge. He might have chosen you *because* you don't want to fight."


Jin shrugs, still with a rather blank expression on his face :

- That's unexpected... ?

He then looks at the direction Tekka went off.

- Cool, now I have that big guy as my "partner"... some guy that is from the sun itself, I suppose...

He chuckles :

- Gotta love the irony, though. I'm 1/3 incubus, 1/3 vampire, and 1/3 Void-Walker. I'm a monster of the dark, the night... and my "partner" is the Solar Guardian, not the Lunar Guardian.

He then looks at Martin, though his expression doesn't seem to be any serious at all, as if he doesn't even mind what he's saying :

- Honestly, I think Tekka fits you, and Ryz fits me, commander. You and Tekka have fire, while Ryz and I are around the theme "night"... ? I dunno.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 7, 2016)

(Is it fine if I rejoin at some point?)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 7, 2016)

(Yes, btw Jin i'm going to introduce all the other guardians too. So don't get freaked out by the next series of events)
"Can't argue with that, but Ryz chose me...still hasn't told me why, and I doubt he ever will...but I think its because i'm his oppos..."

*Martin notices a flurry of leaves rushing for the house, specifically towards Jin*
"JIN, MOVE!"

*Martin slams his right hand on his left wrist, a large black tower shield appearing over his left arm after which he promptly moves in front of Jin and slams it into the ground angled away from his feet and ducking under it.*

*the flurry of leaves turns out to be a very large bull-like green creature, which bulldozes right into the shield and unable to stop gets launched right over Jins head as Martin uses the shield as an angled springboard*

"Damn it Spike, this isn't the time or place for this crap. Just because you and Tekka don't get along doesn't mean you need to bulldoze his new partner...you were there when he lost his last one...you know how it feels and what it did to him..."

*as Martin was yelling at the large creature which tumbles to the ground Ryz pounced on it and pinned him against the ground*





"Truest irony of the Guardians, out of all of them, this one has the shortest temper. I nicknamed him nature boy, but his name is Spike. Nature Guardian and self-proclained biggest rival of Tekka. The phrase "bull in a china shop" is an understatement with this guy. Ryz and Tekka despite being literal opposites like yin and yang, are actually best friends. You might be in for a treat, because it looks like the other guardians are coming too. Likely all interested in meeting Tekkas new partner, over a year without one and practically vanishing from existance to the olpoint that even Ryz couldn't find him"


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 7, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> (Is it fine if I rejoin at some point?)


(Yes, you can rejoin anytime. Same goes for the rest of the people that seem to have dropped out.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 7, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> *the flurry of leaves turns out to be a very large bull-like green creature, which bulldozes right into the shield and unable to stop gets launched right over Jins head as Martin uses the shield as an angled springboard*


Jin looks at the creature in shock as soon as the creature comes into place. At this point, he's rather used to strange-looking creatures of monstrous size, but its appearance is a different story.



Abyssalrider said:


> "Damn it Spike, this isn't the time or place for this crap. Just because you and Tekka don't get along doesn't mean you need to bulldoze his new partner...you were there when he lost his last one...you know how it feels and what it did to him..."


Jin glances back at Martin :

- Um, you sure that I was officially chosen, commander ? 'Cuz neither you nor I know anything about what that big lava guy meant, other than giving me the shield... and...



Abyssalrider said:


> "You might be in for a treat, because it looks like the other guardians are coming too. Likely all interested in meeting Tekkas new partner, over a year without one and practically vanishing from existance to the olpoint that even Ryz couldn't find him"


Jin shakes his head in disbelief :

- Say whaaat now ?...

He then scratches his head and slightly frowns in confusion and curiosity :

- ... What's the deal about Tekka losing his partner that makes everyone make a fuss over it like that ?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 7, 2016)

(btw ehre come the rest of the guardians)

"From what I heard, It's not so much the fact that his partner fell in battle as much as it is the fact that Tekka basically disappeared afterwards. The others said Tekka fell into a state of grief and despair then up and vanished in less than a week. Him showing up here is the first anyone has seen or heard of him since that day. So clearly something drew him to you, I guess the others want to see it for themselves. That brute over there may have thought Tekka was still here due to sensing the power in the shield. I don't know how other Guardians choose their partners but this one *nods towards Ryz* was certainly no pushover in testing me...first thing he did? slashed at me with his tail..."

*4 other creatures arrived as Martin was speaking*



Spoiler: Sea Guardian






Name: Shakir
Height: 18.0 ft (length)
Weight: 2866 lbs





Spoiler: Sky Guardian






Name: Ao
Height: 8.8 ft
Weight: 286 lbs





Spoiler: Mountain Guardian






Name: Dongo
Height: 12.4 ft
Weight: 6834 lbs





Spoiler: Temple Guardian






Name: Koma
Height: 10.8 ft
Weight: 2425 lbs



"...Ah, here they are. Going from from left to right. Meet Shakir the Sea Guardian, Ao the Sky Guardian, Don the Mountain Guardian, and Koma the Temple Guardian. Koma is kind of a unique case, he's never taken a partner, and is more or less an elder among them. As his title implies he protects temples, the people who maintain them, and the things they worship or enshrine. The walking mountain is Don, you think he likes rocks? The flying sea creature with a massive blade-like horn is Shakir, his partner is...not a fan of being on land... Ao is the bird over there, he traveled here alone because his partner is currently running a scouting mission for the Storm Falcons to assist with the upcoming job. Most of them might come with us, but Koma doesn't like to fight so he'll likely choose to stay behind and maybe even watch your temple while we're away. Who knows?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 7, 2016)

- My goodness...

Jin takes a glance at all the 4 guardians, then literally passes out.

(lol)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 7, 2016)

*Ryz and Koma look concerned about Jin passing out. Ryz releases Spike and walks over to Jin, leaning in and picking him up with his head and two front paws as Koma walks over as well to carry Jin back to his temple, so Ryz places him on his back before Koma walks away*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 7, 2016)

Jin slowly comes back to consciousness when he feels like he's being moved around, and when he wakes up, he feels like he's on something moving indeed. As he gets up, he finds himself on Koma's back while the guardian walks back to the Park District. He looks around in confusion :

"W-what... what just happened--..."

Then, he realizes that he just literally passed out at the sight of the guardians, and face-paws :

"Argh, god-dammit."

He then glances back at Koma and slightly pats on his back while trying his best not to sound too awkward :

- U-um... excuse me, "sir" ?... I can take it from here now. You can... euh... stop here.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 8, 2016)

*much to Jin's surprise Koma responded*
"Rest little one, most don't meet all the guardians in a single night...we usually introduce ourselves one at a time over several weeks. Your temple is nearby isn't it? I can sense it, a celestial one if i'm not mistaken."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 8, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> *much to Jin's surprise Koma responded*
> "Rest little one, most don't meet all the guardians in a single night...we usually introduce ourselves one at a time over several weeks. Your temple is nearby isn't it? I can sense it, a celestial one if i'm not mistaken."


Jin drops his jaw when he hears Koma reply.

- You can talk !?

Jin then immediately covers his mouth.

- S-sorry ! I don't mean to be rude...

He remains still on Koma's back, not really sure what to do. He doesn't want to trouble the guardian, but he feels awfully embarrassed.
He looks around as he listens to Koma's question.


Abyssalrider said:


> Your temple is nearby isn't it? I can sense it, a celestial one if i'm not mistaken.


- Euh... yeah... my temple is nearby... but... I'm not sure if we're actually "celestial" like how you put it... we don't worship any being at all, just our ancestors, really.

He then looks down, his voice sounding curious as he curls his tail close to him while he looks at the sky :

- Um... Temple Guardian Koma ?... May I ask you something about that Solar Guardian named Tekka ?... Why did he chose me ?... What does he see in me, really ?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 8, 2016)

"While all of us can speak in one form or another most speak only to their partner or other guardians. But as for why Tekka chose you? The only one who can truely answer that question is Tekka himself. Though personally I believe the answer lies in his previous partner. He was much like Martin, in spirit, personality, motivation, convictions, and level of skill at fighting. All of which are traits that Tekka himself possesses and takes pride in. Which made the loss of his partner all the harder on him. Perhaps he chose you because he sense these same traits in you, or maybe he chose you because you're an opposite to his previous partner. Only he can say for sure, but I wouldn't count on getting an answer."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 8, 2016)

Jin finds the answer still not enough for him. It only makes him have even more questions regarding this partner that Tekka lost.

- Who was Tekka's partner ? And what happened to him ?... What did Tekka do afterwards, until he chose me now ?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 8, 2016)

"Tekka's partner was one of the strongest combatants out of all our partners at the time, and every bit as intimidating and proud of his own strength as Tekka. One day we all gathered to bring a stop to a group of northern dragons planning to destroy a temple that all of us guardians hold sacred. As the battle was nearing an end, the last dragon was losing ground quickly and knew his end would come if he didn't flee. As he began to flee into the sky Tekka's former partner jumped on his back and continued the attack...in a final act of anger the dragon flipped around, impaled his partner on its horns and dove straight into the ground...killing them both. Tekka was so stricken with grief, anger,  and despair that in less than a week he vanished. Never to be seen or heard from until this very day, so what he did during that time...I couldn't answer if I wanted to, as nobody knows but him. That was the third partner he ever took, and the first to fall in battle. All of the others have experienced that loss before, but none as hard as he had...Ryz never lost a partner like that, but he has had several partners die before they returned his saber. Though mysteriously their spirits always seem to stick around afterwards, so they were never truly lost. We assume it's his lunar connection and the strong bond with them acting as an anchor, thereby allowing his current partner to commune with them for advice. Though I doubt Ryz has ever mentioned that to Martin...might make for an awkward conversation regarding one his former partners..."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 8, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Tekka's partner was *one of the strongest combatants* out of all our partners at the time, and every bit _*as intimidating and proud of his own strength*_ as Tekka.


Jin gulps nervously :

- I'll assume that, for whatever reason it is, Tekka chose me because I'm completely opposite to that guy... I'm just a blacksmith and enchanter, not someone suitable for combat much, if at all...



Abyssalrider said:


> One day we all gathered to bring a stop to a group of northern dragons planning to destroy a temple that all of us guardians hold sacred. [...] Never to be seen or heard from until this very day...


Jin listens attentively to Koma's answer with his ears flattened to the sides and his tail slowly swaying behind him.

- That was... um... a rather reckless move...



Abyssalrider said:


> That was the third partner he ever took, and the first to fall in battle. All of the others have experienced that loss before, but none as hard as he had...


Jin shifts his gaze to another direction, slightly down, as he thinks about him being Tekka's partner now. Deep inside, Jin feels sorry for the guardian to experience that kind of trauma.

- Poor him...



Abyssalrider said:


> "Ryz never lost a partner like that, buthe hashad several partners die before theyreturned his saber. [...] I doubt Ryz has ever mentioned that to Martin...might make for an awkward conversation regarding one his former partners..."


Jin slowly nods :

- Yeah... unless the commander is curious about it, though... but, given his nature, from what I understand...

However, the first word that comes to Jin's mind is "smart-ass", which makes him chuckle quietly a bit, before getting back to the current "mood" of the conversation :

- ... I'm sure he'll have been curious enough to asked Ryz about them at some point. I dunno myself, though. Just sayin'.

He then looks up and shifts his gaze to the direction Koma is walking towards when he starts to feel some sort of familiar heat in the air, and sees glowing lights, orange and yellow in color, from afar. He slightly frowns, though his expression doesn't show that he's at all annoyed, but rather lost in thoughts, as he looks down a bit, his voice lowered.
Jin then takes out the shield that Tekka gave him earlier, takes a good look at it for a while, then proceeds to gently rub his paw along the green plate at the center.

- ... Tekka...


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 8, 2016)

"Unless Ryz brought it up, Martin wouldn't be aware the spirits can be called upon. and if he did bring it up i'm sure Martin would have had quite a few questions for one of them..."

*energy can be seen coming from Martin's house. a dark orange, bright blue, bright green and Pale Blue, as well as a white aura can be seen flowing into the sky.*

"I see...they must be starting the ritual."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 8, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "I see...they must be starting the ritual."


Jin raises his eyebrow :

- "Ritual" ? What ritual ?


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 8, 2016)

*Ashur makes his way back into the city. He doesn't come across anything of interest yet. He looks for any major news occurring or word going around.*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 8, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> He looks for any major news occurring or word going around


(Martin and the other guardians (pics above, but spoiler alert) are preparing to march to the north to give the dragons there a bad time ; maybe you can take notice of the Solar Guardian (pic in the previous page) residing at my temple, since I'm getting back there as well)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 8, 2016)

"a ritual that can only be done when all guardians are gathered, I'll probably be needed as the elder. This ritual is usually done when new partners are chosen, and all Guardians have one...each partner is given a way to communicate with the other guardians and officially acknowledged as the partner of their respective guardian. It is customary to be done at our sacred temple...but given that is on the other side of Dragonia...we'll have to make do. Would the use of your temple be permissible?"
(btw Jin, do you like that the temple guardian basically looks like the guardian lions in front of chinese temples?)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 8, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "a ritual that can only be done when all guardians are gathered, I'll probably be needed as the elder. This ritual is usually done when new partners are chosen, and all Guardians have one...each partner is given a way to communicate with the other guardians and officially acknowledged as the partner of their respective guardian. It is customary to be done at our sacred temple...but given that is on the other side of Dragonia...we'll have to make do. Would the use of your temple be permissible?"


Jin drops his jaw in shock yet again :

- You're the elder of the guardians !?

He then immediately jumps off Koma's back and lands on the ground a bit distance away from him :

- Terribly sorry for my disrespect earlier, I didn't know that...

He then looks down, only glancing at Koma a bit, as if trying to make as little eye contact as possible, but not completely off.

- So... Tekka... really chose me then... ?

He then looks at his temple, takes a deep breath and presses his lips, before nodding :

- ... Then... so be it, Elder Guardian. Yes, we can use my temple... euh, do we need anything, so I can tell the priests to make proper preparations for this ?



Abyssalrider said:


> (btw Jin, do you like that the temple guardian basically looks like the guardian lions in front of chinese temples?)


(Yeah, I notice that ; I'm okie with your choice, though if you ask, I prefer the bird for the appearance, or maybe the asian dragon )


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 8, 2016)

"you didn't seem to question my calling you 'little one' earlier, so i'm guessing you didn't notice...Martin did state I was considered an elder of sorts. I've never taken a partner, and don't like combat. we won't need anything for the ritual, only the guardians themselves and the partners chosen since the last time it was performed."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 8, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "you didn't seem to question my calling you 'little one' earlier, so i'm guessing you didn't notice...Martin did state I was considered an elder of sorts."


Jin scratches his head in embarrassment :

- S-sorry... seeing all of you at once was just too overwhelming to me... anything Martin said after that didn't remain at all in my head...



Abyssalrider said:


> "we won't need anything for the ritual, only the guardians themselves and the partners chosen since the last time it was performed."


Jin takes a glance at his temple, then points his paw at the courtyard :

- We can perform the ritual here... just, euh, lemme tell the priests first, so they'll know not to interrupt. Oh, and, I suppose you can summon the other guardians here while I talk to the priests about this...

He then prepares to walk off, but then stops his feet and looks back at Koma :

- Um... I forgot to ask this... are there any duties, responsibilities, restrictions or something of a partner of a guardian that I need to know about ?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 8, 2016)

"that's why we usually introduce ourselves one at a time over a period of several weeks..."
*seems to look ashamed of himself for troubling Jin*

"as your next question, other than upholding the goals of your partnered guardian and assisting them with maintaining their domain, no."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 9, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "as your next question, other than upholding the goals of your partnered guardian and assisting them with maintaining their domain, no."


Jin looks down, seemingly lost in thoughts as he thinks about it, then back at Koma :

- ... I take it... for the rest of my life, right ?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 9, 2016)

"no, we're not that demanding. Only until you and your partner agree on your retirement/replacement or in the unlikely though still possible event that you die beforehand."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 9, 2016)

Jin lets out a sigh of relief, as if having been able to take off a hell of a burden off his shoulders, before slowly nodding towards Koma :

- Thanks for the answer, Elder Guardian... now, while I have a few words with me fellow priests, you can summon the other guardians and their partners here.

Jin then walks off and into the temple.

(By the way, even though Tekka is "mine" now, I still know nothing about his behavior so I can act accordingly ; Ryz is a mix of wolf and cat, okie, but Tekka... I dunno, lion ?)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 9, 2016)

(you could look it up, the full name of the Spectrobe is Tekkadorax. He's basically a some kind of centaur gorilla thing with skin hotter than lava...)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 9, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (you could look it up, the full name of the Spectrobe is Tekkadorax. He's basically a some kind of centaur gorilla thing with skin hotter than lava...)


(Yeah, I see him now... I have my preference for my guardian partner if asked, though, but I guess he'll do...)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 9, 2016)

(which one? since you bring it up i'm curious now)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 9, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (which one? since you bring it up i'm curious now)


(I never knew nothing about the Spectrobes, but after seeing the list of them, I come to really like these ones)


Spoiler: Vilanox














Spoiler: Leopuba













Spoiler: Hapaxion













Spoiler: Nokogila













Spoiler: Saboquill


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 9, 2016)

(Leozar (evolved Leopuba) wasalmost the solar guardian. And Saboquil was almost the nature guardian. hapaxiom is like a chameleon, and yes, Vilanox's horn is a cannon)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 9, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (Leozar (evolved Leopuba) wasalmost the solar guardian. And Saboquil was almost the nature guardian. hapaxiom is like a chameleon, and yes, Vilanox's horn is a cannon)


(basically, if I could choose, I'd choose one of them )
(I really like Nokogilla, though ; that chainsaw thingy on his back really got me )


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 9, 2016)

(Should Ashur just wait until the gang and guardians come along?)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 9, 2016)

(up to you)
*Koma leaps into the air and flies towards Martin's house like a fireball*


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 9, 2016)

*While making his way, he tales notice to some large and unusual bunch making conversion. One of them doesn't recognize. Ashur keeps his distance just to be safe, he perches in a tree.*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 9, 2016)

(@Abyssalrider : Sooooo may I pick a different guardian ? Pleeeaaassseee ?)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 9, 2016)

(only the ones found in origins have items connected to them, out of that list you gave earlier only two of them do. Leozar (again bigger/stronger Leopuba form) and Saboquil. with a blaster and shield respectively. both are actually already considered guardians. But Leozar's blaster will probably just be changed into a enchanted gauntlet rather than a laser gun. Tekka will still be the Solar Guardian though. We'll just retcon him out as far as being your partner goes, and make finding him part of the reason for the guardians going north to help Martin and his crew.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 9, 2016)

(Okie, okie, I'll pick Saboquill as my guardian partner then  "Beast Guardian", maybe ?... Euh, like, a peaceful protector of the feral animals and anthros ?... Idfk, you decide lol)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 9, 2016)

(despite appearances Saboquil is actually an aggressive spectrobe. Leozar would be the Solar Guardian (changing Tekka to Flame Guardian, due to Leozar being Rydrake's opposite/best spectrobe to partner with) and let's make Saboquil the Nature Guardian (Spike will return later as the Beast Guardian due to his appearance being a better fit for the role)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 9, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> and let's make Saboquil the Nature Guardian


(Okie, "Nature Guardian" it is for me )



Abyssalrider said:


> despite appearances Saboquil is actually an aggressive spectrobe.


(Fits me lol)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 9, 2016)

(Saboquil might look defensive, but more often than not he uses those spikes of his to attack rather than injure by guarding)
*Koma is arriving at Martins house*
Martin: "so where are we supposed to do this ritual?"

Koma: "Saboquil's partner has graciously allowed us use of his temple to perform it, we should head there now to begin it"

*the guardians begin to travel towards the Park District*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 9, 2016)

When the guardians reach the temple at the Park District, they see Jin fiddling with the petals of the flower on Saboquill's tail, as if he has nothing else better to do while waiting for the ritual. Saboquill, crouching on the ground on all fours, only lets out quiet growling sounds at the sensation of Jin fiddling with his tail, but he doesn't seem to mind it.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 9, 2016)

Martin: "Before the ritual begins, Ryz has something he would like to say to Jin."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 9, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Martin: "Before the ritual begins, Ryz has something he would like to say to Jin."


Jin gets his eyes off Saboquill's tail as both he and the guardian look up at Martin with a curious expression on their face. Saboquill's gaze then goes from Martin to Ryz, and remains still a bit, as if speaking with Ryz by telepathy, before slowly stepping back a bit.
Jin now looks confused :

- Something's wrong, commander ?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 9, 2016)

Martin: "no, he just has something he wants to say before it begins."

*Ryz walks over to Jin, placing the underside of his head/neck on top of jin's head. and begins to pur, much to jin's astonishment he can hear a voice through the purring*
_"nobody else can hear me right now, just you. I wanted to apologize before the ritual began. The reason I pushed you away from Martin that day was not because I viewed you as an enemy, I knew he was uninjured. I was trying to make sure it stayed that way. There were assassins disguised in that crowd, i sensed them, and pushed you back for his safety and yours. I tried to inform you of this, but I realized you couldn't understand me when you gave me that look of terror and shame. Martin is one of the few I've met that isn't a guardian who can speak to me without the need for this close-contact telepathy. he can understand my growls and roars due to his unique heritage and the way he grew up. I didn't realize it was so uncommon until that day"_


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 9, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "nobody else can hear me right now, just you. I wanted to apologize before the ritual began. [...] I tried to inform you of this, but I realized you couldn't understand me when you gave me that look of terror and shame...


Jin remains still as Ryz "speaks" to him, and slightly frowns as the whole event is brought back to him and reminds him of the entire 3 months afterwards living in hiding at the north.
3 months living as a monster. As a murderer.
Jin lets out a quiet sigh, before slightly pushing Ryz away from him, before giving Ryz a nod with an understanding look on his face, hinting that he still forgives Ryz in the end.
He then looks at the other guardians, then at Koma, and finally at Saboquill :

- ... Right, let's get this "wedding" started then. You guys both know we're gonna say "I do", right ?

He then chuckles a bit, followed by Saboquill's quiet growls, sounding like he's rather disapproving of Jin's childish behavior.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 9, 2016)

Koma: "You actually aren't the only one this is for..."

*Ryz walks over to Martin and stands proudly behind him*



Spoiler: Standing like this


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 10, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Koma: "You actually aren't the only one this is for..."
> 
> *Ryz walks over to Martin and stands proudly behind him*
> 
> ...


Jin raises his eyebrow :

- Oh ? You mean this is Martin and Ryz's "special day", too ?

(Hey, can I have a name for my guardian ? Like you named yours "Ryz" ? )


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 10, 2016)

(Your choice)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 10, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (Your choice)


(I call him Jinaserus )


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 10, 2016)

(Then consider that his name)
Koma: "indeed it is, there are two others as well but distance prevents them from being here. Their guardians will participate from their current location"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 10, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Koma: "indeed it is, there are two others as well but distance prevents them from being here. Their guardians will participate from their current location"


Jin and Jinaserus look at each other for a while, until the guardian nuzzles his nose at Jin, followed by a quiet growl, before nudging the blessed shield into Jin's paws. Jin looks at it, then back at the guardian, with a smile on his face, as he nods, his voice encouraging :

- You with me ?

Jinaserus "nods" in response, showing Jin his agreement. Jin then looks at Koma :

- We're ready, Elder Guardian.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 10, 2016)

(Given how Martin describes the shield as projecting a magic barrier, as well as how my guardian looks, I'm thinking the shield can be a cross of "Spell-Breaker" and "Targe of The Blooded" in Skyrim, in terms of negating both physical and magic/elemental damage, and causing bleeding damage when bashed at enemies in melee range ; however, I also think the shield can "shoot" the spikes out to safely attack enemies in long-ranged combats)
(What do you think ?)


----------



## lyar (Sep 10, 2016)

I think... butts. It should have a butt cannon. Also holy shit 36 pages


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 10, 2016)

lyar said:


> I think... butts. It should have a butt cannon.










lyar said:


> Also holy shit 36 pages


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 10, 2016)

(Saboquil has his own related shield that injures attackers and yes still projects a barrier. But let's say it can be as much for offense as defense)

"Koma: "Very well, let us begin"

*the guardians gather in a circle and begin to focus their energy towards the center*
Koma: "Jin, step forward into center of the circle"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 10, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Koma: "Jin, step forward into center of the circle"


Jin slowly steps up, until he's in front of all that are present.

- Here I am, Elder Guardian.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 11, 2016)

Koma: "are there any who object to this partnership?"

*silence*
Koma: "Very well, they are now officially partners. Martin please step forward."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 11, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Koma: "are there any who object to this partnership?"
> 
> *silence*
> Koma: "Very well, they are now officially partners."


(Best ritual ever lol)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 11, 2016)

(only the first part, not the end, be ready for spike to make his re-appearance)
*Martin steps forward*
Koma: "Does anyone object to this partnership?"
*a large red bull-like creature comes rushing in, spinning around as he gets near Martin, who jumps over its tail as it nearly hits him, drawing his spear as he lands*
Martin: "A challenge is it? bullheaded as always, true to your name and appearance"


Spoiler: Beast Guardian


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 11, 2016)

As if by instinct, Jinaserus quickly pulls Jin out of his current standing spot with his paws and at the same time shielding them both with his spiky wings the moment Spike enters the scene. Jinaserus then glares at Spike with an aggressive expression on his face as he towers over Jin in a protective and defensive manner.



Abyssalrider said:


> "A challenge is it?"


Jin raises his eyebrow as he looks at Spike :

- Challenge ? Why ? What's wrong ?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 12, 2016)

Martin: "He's objecting to my partnership"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 12, 2016)

Jin glances at Spike, then at Martin and Ryz. His confused expression slowly changes to that of a playful smirk (#trollface), as he chuckles and elbows Jinaserus, whispering :

- Someone's being jealous, hehehe...


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 13, 2016)

Koma: "ENOUGH!"
*looks at Spike*
"You know this isn't how you object to a partnership...and one lone voice won't change the outcome. They are partners now, whether you like it or not. why do you always object to either the partner chosen by Ryz or the one chosen by Leo?"
*Spike gets up, embarrassed and ashamed of his actions. Then join the other guardians focusing his energy towards the center as well*

*Koma looks to Jin and Martin*
"Martin put away your spear and draw your partners artifact, now we make your partnerships official."
*all of the guardians combined energy bathes over the two as their eyes begin to glow with the energy of their respective guardian*
"Do you swear to honor the pact with your Guardian partner and assist them in maintaining their duties and roles in the natural world until such time as you retire or if an unfortunate event results in your death before your replacement has been decided on?"
(By the way, it's worth noting Koma is actually a bear not a lion)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 14, 2016)

Jin looks at the shield he got from Jinaserus, then at him. He closes his eyes and speaks out :

- I do. 'Til *death* do us part.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 14, 2016)

*puts away his spear as he draws the saber with his left hand and placess his right fist over his heart*
Martin: "it would be my honor"

Koma: "For someone who claims to dislike formalities, you certainly seem to follow many of them...either way you are both now officially part of our little group."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 14, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "either way you are both now officially part of our little group."


Jin lets out a very slight smirk, finding Koma's words for such a formal ritual to be rather amusing in fact.
He then opens his eyes and looks at the guardians :

- We're officially accepted now ?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 14, 2016)

*smirking with a smartass tone* Martin: "apparently, though it looks like someone else doesn't like formalities either."
Koma: "at four thousand years old I have the right to ignore the formalities you mortal races seem to be so fond of."
Martin: "Ryz told me you aren't completely immortal, only when it comes to old age or diseases. But that a wound could still kill you..."
Koma: "I don't take it he added that i'm the second youngest of the Guardians, with Ryz being the youngest of us?"

*Martin shoots Ryz a look of astonishment and disbelief*
Martin:"that he did not...good to know. But if you're the second youngest, why do the others all consider you and refer to you as an elder?"
Koma: "a title from my predecessor, passed to me being his reincarnation."
Martin: "ah...so how old is Ryz anyway?"
Koma: "a couple hundred years, by our standards he's considered a teenager...not unlike yourself among your own people."
Martin: "So you're telling he chose me because of my age?"
*Ryz crouches down, hiding his tail and looses a quiet whimper*
Martin: "I didn't mean it like that...it just seems odd that you're so old compared to us, but among the guardians still considered no older than I would be among my own people"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 14, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> *smirking with a smartass tone*


(Why am I imagining you making this face...)





(Lol)

Jin raises his eyebrows while listening to them, and waits until they're (temporarily) finished to speak out :

- What about Jinaserus ? May I ask, how old is he ?... And why did he chose me ?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 14, 2016)

Koma: "that's...actually a good question...I don't even know how old he is....but why a guardian chooses their partner is something they alone decide, we can only pass our judgement during the ritual. Usually why they made their choice becomes apparent to the rest of us over time. We all know why Ryz chose Martin, and age isn't the only factor...only Spike disagreed with it, but he actually disagrees with every partner Ryz or Leo chooses so..."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 15, 2016)

Jin glances at Jinaserus, trying to find an answer for his questions.
Jinaserus lets out a quiet growl in response. Jin raises his eyebrow at the guardian's "answer" :

- You ? Oldest guardian ?... Oh my... but... why me, again ?

Jinaserus brings his spiky wings to in front of hin, with the spikes pointing outward, in a defensive stance. jin looks at the guardian's "response", and tries his best to guess what that means.

- ... Spiked wings damage the attacker... oh, you mean deflecting damage ? Like, same as my wormhole ?

Jinaserus closes his wings back to behind him, and nods.

- Makes sense to me, then... deflecting damage means both defensive and offensive at the same time... true to your style, indeed.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 18, 2016)

*Ryz stands back up, and nudges Martins sword hand (still holding the sword) with his nose before motioning his head towards his own wings.*
"I get it now...not only are we similar in age, we also share similar characteristics in that you have wings, but you can't use them to fly... only to fight. I tend to carry a sword and while I can use them to fight with minimal skill, I do my best using it to command, while fighting with other or no weapons. My swords are like your wings...we have them, but they're best used for things other than their commonly believed purpose."


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 21, 2016)

*looks at Koma*
Martin: "I take it with the ritual complete, all of you will be returning to your homes/temple?"

Koma: "That is correct, if you are needed we will contact you. If you need us, you know how to reach us."
*Koma and the other guardians except Ryz and Jinaserus leave*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 21, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> *looks at Koma*
> Martin: "I take it with the ritual complete, all of you will be returning to your homes/temple?"
> 
> Koma: "That is correct, if you are needed we will contact you. If you need us, you know how to reach us."
> *Koma and the other guardians except Ryz and Jinaserus leave*


(Dunno how to continue in this : x not even sure what is my "unique" role anyway)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 21, 2016)

(it was initially going to be one-man armying once the war between the other 3 kingdoms kicked off and dragged Dragonia into it. That plan changed when you revealed Jin was basically a pacifist. Then I started thinking armorer/weaponsmith, but interaction would be massively limited with only that role. So idk what we should go with for your role. And with it basically just being the two of us I don't even know if we can continue the story.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 21, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> That plan changed when you revealed Jin was basically a pacifist.


(Because he's just trying to fit in the policy of the kingdom : x
You can still let the wars kick off, though ; pacifist, yes, but not as restricted as you think)



Abyssalrider said:


> Then I started thinking armorer/weaponsmith, but interaction would be massively limited with only that role.


(I can be in the battlefield as a healer and tank, too )



Abyssalrider said:


> And with it basically just being the two of us I don't even know if we can continue the story.


(Two is the minimum number of participants, ya know ; we can still have a memorable battle like in Dragon Age Origin, just gotta build up the tension and whatnot )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 21, 2016)

(And, to be honest... I wanna help you "finish" your RP  you're like my brother, are you not ? I'm not gonna leave you )


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 21, 2016)

(aww, thanks. btw the war will be kicking off in an unexpected way during the time we're gone doing our contract in the north)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 21, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> aww, thanks.


(Even if you're a "smart-ass" with "sadistic/dark/sarcastic" sense of humor, you're still my brother 
And, seeing how you were really eager to start this RP, I'd feel really sorry for you if you don't wanna continue anymore... yeah, I'm the kind of guy that feels people a lot
That being said, I'm gonna stick with you 'til the end, brother )



Abyssalrider said:


> btw the war will be kicking off in an unexpected way during the time we're gone doing our contract in the north


(Now you're talking !)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 21, 2016)

(Let's get this show back on the line, baby !)

... the next day...

After having his name cleared from the "incident" where he had to "execute" Martin on public, Jin is back on his interrupted work of fixing weapons and armors for the remaining soldiers of the Storm Falcons. However, this time, all and every single one of the 29000+ sets of equipment are finished in literally one morning.
After getting the gears back to the soldiers, Jin goes to see Martin inmediately, to ask the latter about continuing the mission at the north region...


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 21, 2016)

(The Earthen Storm is now the Storm Falcons remember?  And btw a legion is a very large number of soldiers, the northern area is a Region.)
"we'll be setting out as soon as I get all the current intel on the north from Ryo, and arrange a transport crew for our equipment and gear." (equipment and gear in this case meaning food, tents, a mobile forge for you, pots and pans, etc.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 21, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (The Earthen Storm is now the Storm Falcons remember? And btw a legion is a very large number of soldiers, the northern area is a Region.)


(Oops, my bad )



Abyssalrider said:


> "we'll be setting out as soon as I get all the current intel on the north from Ryo, and arrange a transport crew for our equipment and gear."


Jin nods towards Martin, however he waves his paw when Martin talks about the transport crew :

- I can take care of that, commander. Remember when Jinaserus "tested my might" near your house, and I built an exact copy of him, but out of blades and chains ? I can build up to 5 "constructions" like that, though I think only one is enough.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 22, 2016)

(that's basically transporting food and everything else except armor and weapons for over 30,000 people and their mounts...)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 23, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (that's basically transporting food and everything else except armor and weapons for over 30,000 people and their mounts...)


(Explaining to me outside the RP doesn't mean Jin will just automatically follow so, man ; how about your character explains it ?)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 23, 2016)

"How do you plan to transport all the needed gear, equipment, food, utilities, tents, etc. for over 30,000 people and their mounts? That's not even including the builders and enchanters as well as  their materials and tools needed to establish the bases and outposts as we start to secure tbe region..."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 23, 2016)

Jin slightly drops his jaw, looking rather awkward, then presses his lips for a second, before shrugging :

- Okay, I'll use up all 5 "blade/chain constructions" of mine to help ya with that then... but come on, commander, 5 animated gigantic creatures, each twice the size of a T-Rex, should at least be somethin', ya know. Gimme some credit, please.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 23, 2016)

"And when the very groups we're going there to subdue decide to investigate the large strange looking creatures, then see our convoy and decide to attack en masse? I doubt the dragons would ignore it either"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 23, 2016)

Jin face-paws at Martin's reply, and shrugs, while shaking his head :

- I tried, commander.

He then looks around blankly :

- So... now we wait for the intel from the prince, and the arrangment of a transport crew ? Do you need me for anything ?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 23, 2016)

"Ryo's arranging the transport crew, the builders and enchanters are going to need the extra hands to move materials and tools as they work, so they can focus on their task. I mentioned Aero's partner was scouting for us, and that's why he wasn't at the ritual last night. When he returns, Ryo will let me know. I'll gather the men, and Aero's partner will brief us on the intel he gathered. After that we head for the north. Even with nearly 32,000 total people we can still move through the north undetected and unbothered. We did it before when we were up there tracking that elf."


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 26, 2016)

(Is it fine if I rejoin? Sorry, I got inactive and keep getting lost. Not sure where to put my character to use in the story.)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 27, 2016)

(I'm fine with that)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 28, 2016)

(@Corrupt-Canine how do you feel about having a giant bird as a partner?)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 28, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (@Corrupt-Canine how do you feel about having a giant bird as a partner?)


(At this point everyone is gonna have a cosmic being as a partner, bro, lol
Suddenly I don't feel special anymore pfffff)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 28, 2016)

(story's not over yet, and your role hasn't really been fully revealed yet either. I kind of have a knack for building long drawn out stories with completely unexpected twists. btw @Corrupt-Canine if you don't feel like having a giant bird as a partner, you could always enter as one of the higher-ranked warriors in the Storm Falcons (my character's mercenary company) which seems like it would fit your style more than being partnered with a giant bird)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 28, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (story's not over yet, and your role hasn't really been fully revealed yet either. I kind of have a knack for building long drawn out stories with completely unexpected twists. btw @Corrupt-Canine if you don't feel like having a giant bird as a partner, you could always enter as one of the higher-ranked warriors in the Storm Falcons (my character's mercenary company) which seems like it would fit your style more than being partnered with a giant bird)


(I think I'll go with the mercenary group Storm Falcon. My character is that sort of type which would be easier to work with.)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 29, 2016)

(That works, will make it easier to have you re-enter the story. especially since the merc company has like 30,000 people in it. Just re-post the details of the character and i'll bring the company into the next scene.)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 29, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (story's not over yet, and your role hasn't really been fully revealed yet either. I kind of have a knack for building long drawn out stories with completely unexpected twists. btw @Corrupt-Canine if you don't feel like having a giant bird as a partner, you could always enter as one of the higher-ranked warriors in the Storm Falcons (my character's mercenary company) which seems like it would fit your style more than being partnered with a giant bird)


(Okay here it is:
Race: Wolf that walks on all four legs
Gender: Male
Age: Rumored to be around his late 30s or 40s. 
Extra: 4ft tall, dark brown fur and wears a black hood and cloak. The hood always seems to cask a shadow over his face so no one really knows his eye or hair color. 
Weapons used: none
Abilities: He can force pierce armor and flesh with a swift slash by his metal paw hand. He is also quick with good reaction time. 
Magic known: none
Skills: Armor-piercing swipe, can lead a unit, and stealthy. 
Profession: Assumed to be some kind of soldier or mercenary. 
Personality: He prefers not to be a talker. He is easily iritated.)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 30, 2016)

*a turqoise in Martin's right vambrace started to glow, as Martin looked like was having a mental conversation with someone*
"That was Ryo, Aero's partner just returned. I'll gather the highest ranking members of the Storm Falcons and we'll meet Ryo in the audience hall of the Keep."
(the coming scene is when you enter @Corrupt-Canine, you'll be one of the higher ranking men)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 30, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (the coming scene is when you enter @Corrupt-Canine, you'll be one of the higher ranking men)


(Alright, I'll be ready.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 30, 2016)

(Why do I feel like I'm gonna be outranked by almost everyone else in this RP...)
(Feels like IRL, heh...)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 30, 2016)

(while atm you're technically the blacksmith, the only person you technically take orders from is me. But seeing as to your Guardian is the literal oldest one alive, that would also mean you technically outrank me. everything will be made clear during the northern region arc. and so will your full role, and believe me when i say. You're going to like it.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 30, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "That was Ryo, Aero's partner just returned. I'll gather the highest ranking members of the Storm Falcons and we'll meet Ryo in the audience hall of the Keep."


Jin nods :

- Riiight... just lemme get dressed real quick.

He then flicks his paws outward :

- Requip !

As he does so, a silver-white nebula cloud forms around him and materializes a samurai-like robe and conical hat of matching designs, along with two silver katanas on his two sides.

(You already see the outfit )

Jin adjusts his hat and outfit, then looks back at Martin with a playful smile :

- Ya like it, commander ? I ordered this from a clothes shop yesterday.



Abyssalrider said:


> But seeing as to your Guardian is the literal oldest one alive, that would also mean you technically outrank me.


(I just made up that part with no reason at all... and besides, I don't think age means rank like that ; I'm a 21-year-old blacksmith, but takes order from you, a commander 2 years younger than me, right ?)



Abyssalrider said:


> (everything will be made clear during the northern region arc. and so will your full role, and believe me when i say. You're going to like it.)


(Boy oh boy, I can't wait...)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 30, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin nods :
> (I just made up that part with no reason at all... and besides, I don't think age means rank like that ; I'm a 21-year-old blacksmith, but takes order from you, a commander 2 years younger than me, right ?)


(but it fits the guardian, that's why i'm running with it. Besides as far as experience goes, there are partners far more experienced in both battle and at life than my character.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 30, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (but it fits the guardian, that's why i'm running with it. Besides as far as experience goes, there are partners far more experienced in both battle and at life than my character.)


(Riiiiight... onto the plot now, I suppose)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 8, 2016)

(skipping the briefing to avoid several more pages of dialogue. we'll be time-skipping through a lot of the "securing of the region" to get to the good parts faster, and then upon our return comes the impending war. after that we get acknowledged/rewarded for all of our efforts, and at that point the plot is officially over.)
"you sure you're ready to be away from your family for so long? There's no telling how long this job could take, but a few months to a year or longer wouldn't be unexpected. The men are packing their stuff and getting ready as we speak. We set out at last light."
(most of the storm falcons are species with great night-vision like felines, owls, etc)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 9, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> get to the good parts faster, and then upon our return comes the impending war.


(Me at the moment...)









Abyssalrider said:


> "you sure you're ready to be away from your family for so long? There's no telling how long this job could take, but a few months to a year or longer wouldn't be unexpected. The men are packing their stuff and getting ready as we speak. We set out at last light."


Jin cracks his knuckles and grits his teeth :

- About time I make my stance and honor my family in this world, commander. No matter how long, I'm ready. Sign me the heck up, please !


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Oct 9, 2016)

(So do I join now?)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 9, 2016)

(Yeah sorry, I forgot you were supposed to join in _during_ tbe briefing that I skipped lol)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Oct 9, 2016)

(Oh, great, I guess I'll have to wait. Pretty dull since I can't interact yet.)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 9, 2016)

(You could join now since it is immediately after the briefing ended)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Oct 9, 2016)

(I'll join then) 
*Ashur sits far to the side, bored but awaiting for the operation to begin. It has been a long time since he was able to put his skills to use. At this point, he's itching to get his hands on someone, but trying to hide his currently irritated state behind his dark face shadow and hood.* 
"Can't they just hurry up? I'm sick of sitting here doing nothing." He said to himself.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 13, 2016)

(sorry it took me so long to make a reply here, this week has been busy irl and my time online has been dedicated to helping a friend)
*as Last-Light approaches* (Last Light means the sun is fully set and no light from it visible, not just under the horizon btw)
"Everyone ready? We are not waiting for anyone who forgot something, or lost a piece of equipment...so deal with it."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 13, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Everyone ready? We are not waiting for anyone who forgot something, or lost a piece of equipment...so deal with it."


Jin replies with his fist clenched and held in front of him, his palm facing upward :

- Let's do this, commander. I'm not going home without going big first !


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Oct 13, 2016)

"We're going? Finally!"


----------



## Silver Wind34 (Oct 20, 2016)

Hey mind if I join in?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 20, 2016)

(Sure just put in your character details (character form's on page 1)


----------



## Silver Wind34 (Oct 20, 2016)

Name: Silver Wind
Race: Fox
Gender:Male
Age:23
Extra: A sturdy 6'2" 200lbs
Weapons used: Kind of rounded here, mostly uses a battle axe and shield but have been known to dabble in dual wield and attempts archery but typically fails.
Abilities: None I can think of ATM
Magic known: Can temporarily enchant weapons with elemental essence. (If this is allowed)
Skills: Mostly Excels mostly in sword and board and dual wield. Archery isn't great but able to do some basic shots if needed.
Profession: A rising star in the blacksmith industry, my weapons are armor are all crafted and forged by myself in the most secluded and isolated areas of Dragonia, in order to focus on the task at hand and to get only the best proper raw materials. 
Personality: Can be a bit shy but not afraid of a fight, if I catch you staring at my equipment I will not hesitate to show of my handy work and craftsmanship.
Backstory: Most of my years have been spent secluded and isolated in Dragonia, learning to master the trade of blacksmithing. Over the years I have crafted weapons and armor for commanders, generals, and even some royalty. I have always been interested in the relatively new tech of steam engines, so I have some basic knowledge on how they operate and could probably fiddle around and figure out how to work one.


----------



## Silver Wind34 (Oct 20, 2016)

Hope that is what you are looking for, if I left anything out or need to change anything let me know.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 20, 2016)

Silver Wind34 said:


> Most of my years have been spent secluded and isolated in Dragonia, learning to master the trade of blacksmithing. Over the years I have crafted weapons and armor for commanders, generals, and even some royalty. I have always been interested in the relatively new tech of steam engines, so I have some basic knowledge on how they operate and could probably fiddle around and figure out how to work one.


(hey, hey, heeey, I'm a blacksmith, too ! I design weapons for the most part )


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 20, 2016)

Silver Wind34 said:


> Hope that is what you are looking for, if I left anything out or need to change anything let me know.


(seems perfect, I'll add in that we met during a mission and I recruited you into the Storm Falcons when we became a mercenary company ok?)


----------



## Silver Wind34 (Oct 20, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (seems perfect, I'll add in that we met during a mission and I recruited you into the Storm Falcons when we became a mercenary company ok?)


Roger sounds like a plan to me.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Nov 2, 2016)

"All right, let's move out. It's a long journey to the north, and we need to get there before the next storm cycle starts or we'll never get through."


----------

